# Book Recommendations



## mow (Mar 10, 2005)

Here is the place to post all your novel reccomendations, please follow the format below (and please no manga reccomendations here, there is a thread I've made right *here*

====
*Book Title*:- _self explanitory_
*Author's Name*:-_ self explanitory_
*Previous Titles By Author*:- _self explanitory_
*Genre*:- _fiction, non-fiction, sci-fi etc_
Target audieence :-  _G, PG-13, R, M etc_
*Breif Synpos*:- _give us a brief idea about the book and what it revloves about._
Why You Reccomend It:- _self explanitory_
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- _self explanitory_
*Rating*:- _your personal rating of the book,out of 10, 1 beign lowest, 10 being highest_
*Where to get*:- _a link to buythe book from _
====

there you have it, a way to make things a tad bit more organized rather than having many book reccomendation threads poping about. Share the joy of reading


----------



## Rurouni (Mar 10, 2005)

We can do any book right?

Book Title:- The Elegant Universe

Author's Name:- Brian Greene

Previous Titles By Author:- The Fabric of the Cosmos: Space, Time, and the Texture of Reality

Genre:- Nonfiction (Science)

Target audieence :- G

Breif Synpos:- String Theory, is what many physicists believe is the 'Theory of Everything'. In this book, Brian Greene relates the scientific story and the human struggle behind the search for the ultimate theory. Through the artful use of metaphor and analogy, The Elegant Universe helps us understand this theory. 

Why You Reccomend It:- This book is great when it comes to String Theory. Greene uses easy-to-understand examples to help us understand the point he's trying to get across. This book is especially good for people who are new to physics or string theory. 

Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- Not great for people who aren't interested in this field of science. This is a very long book and while the examples are great, sometimes you have to reread the page in order to fully understand.

Rating:- 9/10

Where to get:- Hyuuga: Jyuuken


----------



## darkspark (Mar 10, 2005)

lol, i have a list, i'm a bookworm.  but here's some

titles:  hitch hiker's guide to the galaxy (trilogy in 5 parts) (i know that there's a sixth book, but it was added after the author died, so i don't acknowledge it)
1- hitch hiker's guide to the galaxy 2- the restaurant at the end of the universe 
3 - life, the universe, and everything  4- so long, and thank for all the fish  5- mostly harmless
author: Douglas Adams
other books by author: dirk gently series, last chance to see
genre: science fiction
synopsis: Arthur Dent lives on earth, and is having his house bulldozed to make way for a freeway.  Incidently, the Earth itself is going to be bulldozed to make way for an interstellar freeway.  His friend, Ford Prefect, who is really from another planet, knows about this, and tries to warn Arthur, and they manage to get off-planet.  They find a ship with a probability drive, meet Zaphod, Trinity, Marvin, and the group goes through a lot of weird things trying to survive in the universe.  The Earth is brought back, but from the beginning.  You find out that humans are the third smartest on earth, the first being mice and the second being dolphins.  They get to watch the end of the universe, etc, etc...  

why I would recommend it:  Very funny, very abstract, absolutely hilarious, lots of strange looks on life

why I wouldn't recommend it:  Very... well, not technical, but philosophical, a lot of strange looks on life (which i love, but i know that many people don't).  If you're an extremely serious person who does not like to laugh at the oddities of life, these books are not for you!


----------



## martryn (Mar 17, 2005)

Book Title:- Foucault's Pendulum
Author's Name:- Umberto Eco
Previous Titles By Author:- Name of the Rose, Island of the Day Before
Genre:- fiction
Target audience :- R (language, and some sexual content)
Breif Synpos:- A group of Italian editors start a crazy theory to pass the time using what knowledge they have learned from various sources over the years about the occult and the Templars and secret organizations.  They start feeding info into a computer that can string together connections between random bits of data and form a game out of it, until some real crazy people start to take the game seriously. 
Why You Reccomend It:- Talk about a book to make you think.  This book takes you everywhere.  It hits religion, philosophy, the Templars, the Rosicrucians, the Knights of the Cross, language, probability and mathematics, history, government, literature, ect ect.  One of the best stories EVER.  My all time fav book.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- The only thing I see that people wouldn't like this book is that many of the themes are boring to those who aren't very bright.  The humour is really high class stuff, and the writer often slips from his native Italian into Latin and Greek, which can be annoying to some.  The vast amount of minor characters in this book also may make it hard to follow. 
Rating:- I give it a 10/10 (its my all time fav)
Where to get:- I'd recommend your local library.


----------



## Gaara-fan (Mar 18, 2005)

Book Title: Ten Little Indians / And Then There Were None

Author's Name: Agatha Christie

Other Titles By Author: A Pocket Full of Rye

Genre: Mystery

Target audieence :..maybe 12 and up?

Breif Synpos:Ten guests are invited to spend their holiday on an island by Mr. Owen, a mysterious person.  The mystery begins when the guests begin to die, one by one...

Why You Recommend It: I would recommend it because it creates suspense, and it gets very exciting.  It's hard to put down the book once you started!

Why Dont' you Recommend It: I wouldn't recommend it to people who hates mystery...

Rating:10/10!

Where to get: you can borrow it from a library


----------



## darkturkey (Mar 18, 2005)

Book Title: The Golden Key

Authors' Names: Melanie Rawn, Jennifer Roberson & Kate Elliot

Other Titles By Authors: Dragon Prince / Sword Dancer / Jaran

Genre: Fantasy set in 1400s Italy type place

Target audience :  13 and up

Breif synopsis:An ambitious painter of a magical painting bloodline learns, and uses forbidden painting magic to try to win the love of his beautiful cousin.  His treachery has a vast impact on the his city, and the lives of all those within the magical painting bloodline (only men get the painting magic).

Why you recommend it: Ok, the synopsis doesn't make it sound great, I thought the same thing when I read the back of the book.  But, 2 of the 3 writers (rawn, roberson) were among my favorite fantasy writers, so I bought it, even though I generally perfer swords & magic type fantasies.  Thankfully, I found it to bee a truely excellent book.

Why dont' you recommend it: If you don't like fantasy novels, don't get it.

Rating:10/10

Where to get: You probably won't be able to find it in a library.

Link removed


----------



## Gaara-fan (Mar 18, 2005)

Book Title: Eragon

Author's Name: Christopher Paolini

Other Titles By Author:...not sure...

Genre: Fantasy / Science-fiction

Target audience : 13 and up

Breif Synpos: It is about a boy who finds a blue polished stone, which turns out to be a dragon egg.  When it hatches, he finds a dragon hatchling, and the adventure begins here.

Why You Recommend It: I would recommend this book to people who enjoy fantasy books and adventurous stories.

Why Dont' you Reccommend It: I wouldn't recommend this book to people who hate fantasy or magic.

Rating: 10/10

Where to get: Chapters/Indigo


----------



## |ZeN| (Mar 18, 2005)

the good earth by pearl bucks


----------



## BakaKage (Mar 25, 2005)

Book Title: The Silmarillion
Author's Name: J.R.R Tolkien
Previous Titles By Author: The Lord of The Rings, The Hobbit
Genre: Fiction/Fantasy
Target audieence :13 older (must be a Tolkien fan to truly enjoy this)
Breif Synpos: Consists of Narratives on the Creation of Middle-Earth, the Awakening of the elves, men, dwarves and all the free peoples, The Quest for the Silmarills by the elves and the great ancient wars between the elves and Morgoth (Sauron's Master) and later the War against Sauron.
Why You Reccomend It: If you want to know more about the world that Tolkien created. This is the first step
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: As said before if you are a casual Tolkien Reader you might find this difficult to read
Rating:- 10/10
Where to get: your local bookstore should have this


----------



## ☠ (Mar 25, 2005)

Damn you, BakaKage! You stole my recommendation!

Ahem. Moving on...

*Book Title*: Six of One
*Author's Name*: Rita Mae Brown
*Previous Titles By Author*: The Mrs. Murphy Mysteries, Rubyfruit Jungle
*Genre*: Fiction
*Target Audience*: PG-13
*Brief Synposis*: It is basically two stories. The "present" about two bickering elderly sisters and the bisexual adopted daughter of one. And the "past", which is the bulk of the novel, which shows the lives of these two sisters growing up in the South during the Depression.
*Why You Recommend It*: It's very real and human. Every character has their faults and virtues. It also has many, many funny, witty moments that make me laugh out loud. However, I would not recommend this book's sequels as the author gets kind of preachy and almost uses animals as characters as she does in her other books.
*Why Don't You Recommend It*: Deals with a lot of sensitive topics like homosexuality and racism. The Catholic sister is shown in a rather unflattering light. A lot of people will probably be put off by some of the views presented.
*Rating*: 9/10
*Where to Get*: Amazon


*Book Title*: To Kill a Mockingbird
*Author's Name*: Harper Lee
*Previous Titles By Author*: None.
*Genre*: Fiction
*Target Audience*: PG
*Brief Synposis*: The lawyer father of a young girl is chosen to defend a young black man accused of the rape of a white woman in the South during the Depression. The girl, Scout, must learn to deal with the unfamiliar emotions revolving around this trial in her town.
*Why You Recommend It*: I could say this book teaches a good moral lesson, but that's not the reason I like it. As with the above book, the characters here are interesting and very human. The book doesn't just focus on the trial, but also the life of Scout as she grows up.
*Why Don't You Recommend It*: I don't know. I would recommend this to anyone except maybe children to young to understand some of the ideas in it.
*Rating*: 10/10
*Where to Get*: Amazon


----------



## Bloody_Mari (Mar 25, 2005)

Book Title:- Blood And Chocolate
Author's Name:- Annette Curtis Klause
Previous Titles By Author:- The Silver Kiss
Genre:- fiction
Target audieence :- PG-13
Breif Synpos:- Sixteen-year-old Vivian Gandillon is trying to fit in to her new home in the suburbs. But trying to act "normal" isn't always easy, since Vivian and her family are werewolves. It's glorious to have the power to change, and Vivian is a beautiful loup-garou with all the young wolves howling for her. But she wants no part of her squabbling pack, left leaderless by her father's recent death.

Then Vivian falls in love with a human, a meat-boy. If she reveals herself, will he relish the magic of her dual nature? When a brutal murder threatens the pack's survival, Vivian's divided loyalties are further strained. What is she really--human or beast?
Why You Reccomend It:- I recommend this book to people who enjoy fantasy books and especially werewolf fans.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- I wouldn't recodmend this book to children under 13 because they won't understand some of the parts in the story and they'll be like "ohh she said a bad word!" or "ewww gross!"
Rating:- 10
Where to get:- Click HEEEEREEEE ^_____^


----------



## chye8 (Apr 2, 2005)

I recommend reading Dan Brown's books "Angels and Demons" and "The Davinci Code". The first one is much better and more thrilling. The other kinda suck. Really boring.


----------



## amithee (Apr 11, 2005)

*Book Title:* _Welcome to the Monkey House_
*Author's Name:* Kurt Vonnegut
*Previous Titles By Author:* _Slaughterhouse-Five_, _Cat's Cradle_, _Breakfast of Champions_
*Genre:* Short Story Collection
*Target audience:* G
*Brief Synposis:* _Welcome To The Monkey House_ is a collection of Kurt Vonnueguts shorter works. Originally printed in publications as diverse as _The Magazine of Fantasy and Science fiction_ and _The Atlantic Monthly_, what these superb stories share is Vonnegut's audacious sense of humor and extraordinary range of creative vision. [stolen from Amazon.com]
*Why You Recommend It:* My all-time favorite book. Great for someone with a short attention span, like me.  Some stories are misses, but most of them are hits. Unfortunately the first story in the collection is a huge miss (IMHO) - so don't just read the first story and then give up! My favorite outta the bunch is DP. 
*Rating:* 9.5 (since there are some uber-boring stories in the collection)
*Where to get:* Amazon.com,   , and your friendly local library.


----------



## metronomy (Apr 11, 2005)

*Book Title:* The Collector
*Author's Name:* John Fowles 
*Previous Titles:* The French Lieutenant's Woman
*Target Audience*: 18+
*Brief Synposis:* Its all about obsession! 
*Why You Recommend It:* A great journey into the human mind!
*Rating:* 9/10
*Where to get:* Libary/Internet/Book Store


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 14, 2005)

name:defying hitler
author:sebastian haffner
Previous Titles By Author:uh......its a memoir..i don't know what else he has wrote
genre:memoir/history
biography:well mainly its about a man defying hitler....i havn't finished it yet...
its very good i will tell u more about it when i read more.


----------



## ghostgal (Apr 24, 2005)

Author's Name:- Laura Joh Rowland
Serie's books :- Shinju, Bundori, The way of the traitor, The concubine's tatoo, the wife of the samurai, Black lotus, The pillow book of lady Wisteria, Dragon King's palace & the perfumed sleeve
Genre:- mystery, set on the 1600's
Target audieence :- R, some blood, murders and not very detailed or abundant sex scenes
Breif Synpos:- A detective called Sano Ichiro solves cases, but people don't want the solved and get in his way. Too bad they are powerful people.
Why You Reccomend It:- Rules!!! The characters are grat and teh descriptions are beautiful, the time period is described very well too
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- in spanish you only can find teh 4th 5th 6th and 7th (spanish=stupid????????)
Rating:- 9,5.......;n;(yeah)
Where to get:- amazon.com i guess...


----------



## Kakashi_Love (Apr 25, 2005)

I would like to recommend all of Michael Crichton's sci-fi novels. Don't watch the movie, read the book, it's way better.

Congo
Sphere
Timeline
Jurassic Park


----------



## IkariBattousai (May 2, 2005)

Book Title:- The Virgin Suicides
Author's Name:- Jeffrey Eugenides
Previous Titles By Author:- None (His next book "The Middle Sex" won him a pulitzer).
Genre:- Fiction
Target audieence :- Between PG-13 and R.
Breif Synpos:- This is a story about five girls who live under the rule of an overprotective mother.  Everything starts with the attempted (and later successful) suicide of the youngest sister: Ceceilia.  The story takes place in the 1970's and is told through the point of view of a group of boys living across the street who have fallen under their spell.
Why You Reccomend It:- This is a great book.  Not only is it well written, but it's captivating and the message is what you make of it.
Rating:- 8/10
Where to get:- Amazon


----------



## chibi_kakashi (May 28, 2005)

Book Title: *Artemis Fowl: The Eternity Code*
Author's Name: Eoin Colfer
Previous Titles By Author: other books in the Artemis Fowl series, The Supernaturalist, The Wish List
Genre: Fiction/ Fantasy
Target audience : PG-13
Brief Synopsis: Artemis Fowl is an 11-year old genius, and a criminal mastermind. After rescuing his father from the Mafia, Artemis decides to change his ways and abandon his dark doings - but only after this last "deal." Using fairy technology, he develops a powerful gadget and he offers it for sale to John Spiro - who is also a criminal himself. However, Spiro steals the gadget and kills Butler (the loyal sidekick), and now Artemis must recover it with the aid of his other friends - human and fairy alike.
Why You Recommend It: It's action-packed, and you're still waiting for the next Potter book. Honestly though, it's a very good series on its own - even if you're not into Harry Potter. And this is, no-doubt, the best book in the series.
Why Dont' you Recommend It: Because you haven't read the first two books.
Rating: 9/10
Where to get: Amazon, or BN.


----------



## Zaby (May 31, 2005)

Book Title:- Nought's and Crosses
Author's Name:- Malorie Blackman
Previous Titles By Author:- uh...the sequel to the book is Kinfe edge, and the one after is out soon)
Genre:- fiction
Target audieence :- teenage, young adult
Breif Synpos:- Racim between black and white people. Only in the book it's a role reverse, the black people have the upper hand. Like Romeo and Juliet, with alot more twists, rebel groups, and the the hardship of instiutional racism. 
Why You Reccomend It:- Emotional, interesting, meaningful, makes an excellent reading for all. 
Rating:- 9
Where to get:- most bookstores, or online book stores eg, amazon.


Book Title:- The Client
Author's Name:- John Grisham
Previous Titles By Author:- Plencan Brief, The Runaway Jury, A Painted House, Bleachers, The Firm, The Street Lawyer.. many others... 
Genre:- fiction
Target audieence :- Adults... but if you like a deep complicated book, anyone. 
Breif Synpos:- A young boy by chance ends up in the car of a layer who commits sucide. US officals belive the boy knows some imporant information on a case the decesed lawyer. He ends up, being threated, going on the run, and in alot of trouble. 
Why You Reccomend It:- Very very interesting, to see a young boy being pulled into something he has little control over. Twists, strong plot and chaacters. 
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- .. but i do.. thoigh you can always watch the movie. 
Rating:- 8.5
Where to get:- , and all other book stores.


----------



## Ame (Jun 1, 2005)

More like comics, but these aren't your usual superhero whatnots..

Book Title:- The Sandman (Series/Graphic Novel)
Author's Name:- Neil Gaiman
Previous Titles By Author:- Stardust, Coraline, American Gods
Genre:- Fiction
Target audieence :M... or at least mature enough to appreciate it..
Breif Synpos:- The Endless: Destiny, Death, Dream, Destruction, Despair, Desire, and Delerium... More on Dream's life and his relationship with his siblings and people that he comes across...
Why You Reccomend It:- It's possibly, the greatest comic ever...
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- If you're not into dark themes, mythology, or are extremely religious (You'd say some parts are blasphame like my cousin)...
Rating:- 10.... + a million...
Where to get: Amazon I guess...


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jun 2, 2005)

Book Title:  The Fionavar Tapestry (trilogy)
Author's Name:  Guy Gavriel Kay
Genre:- fiction/fantasy
Target audieence: it does have violence/rape/death, but it's important to the story, so I guess mature 13-30 year olds.
Breif Synpos:- a group of college students get taken to another plane called Fionavar (Narnia-style, and not as cheesy as it sounds) and get tied up in a conflict against a satan-like figure that is trying to untangle the tapestry of existence, or something.
Why You Reccomend It:  I just really, really liked it.  The characters were well developed and the story was great. (I was only 15 at the time I read it, so I mostly only remember that I loved the trilogy)
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:  mature subject matter.
Rating:- 10

Book Title:- The chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the unbeliever (2 trilogies)
Author's Name:- Stephen R. Donaldson.
Genre:- Fantasy/fiction.
Target audieence :same as fionavar tapestry (death/rape/violence)
Breif Synpos:- once again, there's a reality shift and a strange world.  This time, it's for an miserable, self-pitying failure of an author who also happens to have leprosy. He gets conked on the head and wakes up in a strange place where everyone thinks he's a reincarnated folk hero, even though he's a miserable, selfish bastard.
Why You Reccomend It:- it's just a good story.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- mature content again
Rating:- 7

They aren't as cheesy and cliche as they might sound.

I too recommend any of Neil Gaiman's stuff, as well as the spin offs for Death and Lucifer by other authors.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 5, 2005)

Book Title: Phantoms
Author's Name: Dean Koontz
Previous Titles By Author: Whispers, The Bad Place, Watchers
Genre: Fiction
Target audieence : 13 up
Breif Synpos: 2 sisters after returning from a trip find their town lifeless. Everyone is dead, more appropriately dead where they stood. Now they have to survive and leave the place as soon as possible.
Why You Reccomend It: Dean Koontz is one of my favorite authors. Though his stories deal with supernatural things and can sometimes be over the top for some people this book is very enjoyable if you want to try something new.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: This is a hit or miss book...either you love it or you don't
Rating: 10/10 (this is entirely my personal opinion )


----------



## S-117 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Book Title:* Halo: The Fall Of Reach
*Author's Name:* Eric Nylund
*Previous Titles By Author:* Halo: First Strike(Not exactly previous since he wrote this after Fall Of Reach)
*Genre:* Science Fiction
*Target Audience:* PG-13
*Brief Synopsis:* What happens before Halo, the video game. Tells how the Spartans were created, how they became so strong, and how they were destroyed. Follows the story of Master Chief(Spartan Squad Leader and main character in the video game), Captain Keyes, and Doctor Halsey(Creator of the Spartan-II project). Ends at the beginning of Halo.
*Why You Reccomend It:* This is an absolute must for any Halo fan, or Sci-Fi lover. Despite the spelling and grammatical errors found every now and then, the story is great. And since it takes place before the game, you won't need to play it just to understand what's going on.
*Why You Don't Recommend It:* Wierd transitions between events. For instance, one chapter starts out in the year 2517, then the next chapter skips two years and goes right into 2519.
*Rating:* 9/10


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 14, 2005)

Book Title: The Otori Trilogy- 1st Across the Nightengale Floor, 2nd Grass for His Pillow, 3rd The Brilliance of the Moon.
Author's Name: Lian Hearn
Previous Titles By Author: N/A
Genre: non-fiction
Target audieence: PG-13, R if it were a moive
Breif Synpos: Its about a boy named Takeo who, due to an attack on his villiage, is forced out of his simple life into an entirley new world filled with warlords and political schemes. It takes place in Japan during the fudal era.
Why You Reccomend It: I recomend this book seires because its just about as good as books get. The story is brilliant there is an intriguing love story and if that weren't enough the main character is a ninja!
Rating:- 10/10 It's just an incredible book even my Mom loved it.
Where to get: theotori.com


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 17, 2005)

*Book Title:* A Song Of Ice And Fire (Three books already published a fourth due this year)
*Author's Name:* George R. R. Martin
Previous Titles By Author: Wildcarts (But it's only a mediocre work compared to A Song Of Ice And Fire
*Genre:* Fantasy
*Target Audience:* 18+ (explicite violent and sex scenes, among those i*c*st, rape, brutality, torture, sadism)
*Brief Synopsis:* A world where summer can last many years and winters although seldom, too. A kingdom is torn apart by the ambitions of various nobles and other powers. Vultures are on the rise, while true loyal knights are regarded as enemies. In the centre of all this turmoil stands the Stark family, an old noble house and the story follows the family as they live and die through the chaos of civil war, a looming invasion by mysterious creatures of the cold who dabble in the darkest magic of necromancy. 
*Why You Reccomend It:* I doubt there is any series which is told with such a brutal honesty concerning the darkest traits of us humans, perhaps apart from Robin Hobb's farseer. There is no clear drawn line between good and evil. Everyone is trying to further his ambition and many are willing to commit the worst atrocities to reach their goal. This series is absolutely unpredictable, you see characters patiently built up over hundreds of pages and the next you know is that they fell victim to the political intrigues of someone he - and you the reader too - believed an ally. There is no honor and no loyality except to one self. At the moment this is by far the best fantasy series out there, it is masterfully written, the characters are fully fleshed out and the chapters, which are written from - until now - about 30 different point of views, each give a deep inside in to the inner workings of the characters. This is one series in which one should read every word twice or one is in danger to miss a vital part.
*Why You Don't Recommend It*: If you don't have a stomache for brutality and cruelty this book is nothing for you. Also those who like clear distinctions between white and black, good and evil will be disappointed. 
*Rating:* 10/10


----------



## Cornuthaum (Jul 17, 2005)

Book Title:- The Vampire Chronicles 

 *Interview with a Vampire *(Louis)
 *The Vampire Lestard* (Lestard)
 *Queen of the Damned *(Varying)
 *Tale of the Body Thief *(Varying)
 *Memnoch the Devil *(Lestard & Memnoch)
 *Armand the Vampire *(Armand)
 *Blood and Gold *(Marius)
 *Pandora *(Pandora)
Author's Name: *Annie Rice*
Previous Titles By Author: *Lives of the Mayfair Witches* (The Witching Hour, Lasher, Taltos)
Genre:- *Fiction*
Target audience : Dunno, I'd say it's *not good for people who can't stand descriptions of violence.*
Breif Synopsis: The tales of the Immortal Vampires and their exploits, with the young vampire Lestard being the catalyst to unfathomable changes in an ancient society of monsters.
Why You Reccomend It: *They are great books*, all of them. Although Lestard degenerates more and more to a Mary-sue (yes, CANON mary sue), the people around him are fascinating in all their century-old glory and experience.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: It's not good if you're a firm believer in the christian religion, _ESPECIALLY_ not Memnoch the Devil (which I think of as a great book), plus *it often depicts violence and murder.*
Rating:- *7/10* - Very good, but for the higher-up ratings it is too predictable at times and  it's one of the few canon mary-sue series I know.


----------



## Nihao (Jul 22, 2005)

*Book Title:-* From the Corner of his eye

*Author's Name:-* Dean Koontz

*Previous Titles By Author:-* Wow, let's see:  Phantoms, Strangers, Intensity, Midnight, Whispers, The Bad Place, Lightning, Fear Nothing.. (loads more)

*Genre:-* fiction

*Target audience *:16+

*Brief Synopses:-* This book mainly revolves around quantum mechanics and how people are tied to each other by the strings of destiny.
A little boy is born with the ability to see and even "move" into different dimensions. Once, while visiting his father's grave with his mother, they are caught in a rainstorm. When they reach the car, his mother realizes that he is completely dry.  So she asks him how he did it, and he simiply answers: "I walk where it doesn't rain."  

*Why You Reccomend It:-* Dean Koontz is a brilliant writer and his writing matures with every new book.  This is just one of those books that you really can't predict what will happen next and the characters are very well developed.

*Why Dont' you Reccommend It:-* Mature content

*Rating:-* I would love to give it a 10, but I don't want to seem biased. (he's my fav. writer)  soooo... 9.9/10 

*Where to get:-* Amazon or any bookstore if you live in an English speaking country.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 25, 2005)

Book Title:The Great Gatsby
Author's Name: F. Scott Fitzgerald
Previous Titles By Author: This side of Paradise, The Beautiful and Damned
Genre: Realistic fiction
Target audieence G-13
Breif Synpos:The setting is in the swingin 20's and Nick lives near a very wealthy man named Jay Gatsby.  They become friends and through Nick's eyes, the audience experiences the 20's.
Why You Reccomend It: I recommend it because it is very real and down to earth.  Sad, but makes you feel refreshed.
Why Don't you Reccommend It: English teachers make their students read this so many kids of course dislike it.
Rating: 10
Where to get: bookstore, library.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 25, 2005)

*Book Title*:- _Wasteland_
*Author's Name*:-_ Steven King_
*Previous Titles By Author*:- _A lot of books_
*Genre*:- _Sci-Fi & Horror_
*Target audience* :-  _PG-13 to R_

*Breif Synposis*:- _Its the third part of a saga called the Dark Tower saga, Wasteland is the third installment._

*Why You Reccomend It:*- _Steven King made it, the Dark Tower sag is incredible._

*Rating*:- _8/10, a little bit long and hard to read a moments._
*Where to get*:- _Any bookstore around_


----------



## RenaiRose (Jul 26, 2005)

Book Title:- Watership Down
Author's Name:- Richard Adams
Previous Titles By Author:- Tales From Watership Down and Shardik
Genre:- fiction, survival in the harshness of nature.
Target audieence :- 13+ It's not really violent or anything but it does play on the emotions quite a bit in some parts.
Breif Synpos:- The book is about a group of rabbits who leave they're home due to the premonition of danger by one of the rabbits. The story follows them as they search for a new place to live and the various hardships they face along the way.
Why You Reccomend It:- It's a highly imaginative story with a wide array of interesting characters. If you like reading stories about animals then you would probably like this book.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- There aren't any reasons I can think of. The book does start off a bit slow but picks right up.
Rating:- 8.5/10
Where to get:- It can be found in any bookstore.


----------



## Blinus (Jul 29, 2005)

Ah Hell, I'll do one for all of the Dan Brown books. That guy rocks as a writer, whether you agree with him religiously or not.

Book Title: Digital Fortress

Author's Name: Dan Brown

Previous Titles By Author: Digital Fortress was his first. He then wrote Deception Point, Angels & Demons, and The Da Vinci Code. 

Genre: Realistic fiction, Techno-thriller, conspiracy, Liberty versus Security.

Target audience: 13+ Nothing violent or dirty and kids of at least 13 should be able to follow it well.

Brief Synopsis: The NSA has a brilliant computer called TRANSLTR that can decode anything in under an hour. Trevor Strathmore, deputy director of the NSA, calls in the beautiful and intelligent cryptographer Susan Fletcher, and she is shocked when he shows her that TRANSLTR has been trying to crack a very simple code for over 15 hours. A former NSA employee, Ensei Tankado, created the code, but he is killed in the prologue, so Susan's fiance David Becker heads to Spain to attempt to find the decryption code on Tankado body. From there on, on both continents, Susan and David must fight for their lives to discover the truth, and also who Tankado's mysterious partner is, codenamed "North Dakota".

Why You Recommend It: It is a brilliant look into the NSA's inner workings and shows just how difficult it is finding a common ground between safety and privacy.

Why Don't you Recommend It: It feels constricted, as it all happens within just a few areas. Plus, the villain's motive isn't too impressive.

Rating: 9/10

Where to get: Any bookstore.
-------------------------------------------------
Book Title: Deception Point

Author's Name: Dan Brown

Previous Titles By Author: Digital Fortress, and following Deception Point came Angels & Demons, and The Da Vinci Code. I recommend all of those books as well, but Deception Point is my favorite.

Genre: Realistic (though unlikely) fiction, conspiracy, and the age-old question "Do the ends justify the means?"

Target audience: 16+ Nothing violent or dirty, but you have to be pretty smart to take it all in.

Brief Synopsis: The floundering space agency NASA discovers something in the arctic that holds major leverage for the crippled agency, as well as for the coming Presidential election. Several scholars from all walks of life, including our heroine, Rachel Sexton, are brought to the Arctic to verify the find. To her and the others' horror, they realize that this whole discovery was a hoax, an attempt to manipulate the election. Forced to outwit the deadly Delta Force sent by "The Controller", the man behind the deception, Rachel and her friends' only hope is to learn the identity of The Controller and either expose his plot or simply take him out. His identity, she will learn, is the most shocking deception of all.

Why You Recommend It: It is a flawless comination of well researched material, and a very fine line between good and evil. There are no clear villains, not even the main villain, codenamed The Controller. His ambitions were just, it was his means that were wrong.

Why Don't you Recommend It: All the research and technology is factual, so you may get lost in the gibberish. But it's worth it.

Rating: 10/10

Where to get: Any bookstore.
-------------------------------------------------
Book Title: Angels & Demons

Author's Name: Dan Brown

Previous Titles By Author: Digital Fortress, Deception Point and following Angels & Demons, The Da Vinci Code. 

Genre: Realistic fiction, conspiracy, science, religious epic.

Target audience: 16+ Nothing violent or dirty, but you have to be pretty smart to take it all in. Not recommended for hugely devout Catholics.

Brief Synopsis: When a weapon is planted inside of Vatican City at an unknown location, the Swiss science lab, CERN, calls in Religious Science Professor Robert Langdon to help identify a branding on the man who was murdered to get to the weapon. Branded on his chest is a perfect ambigram of "Illuminati" an anti-religious group thought to be dissolved. Langdon, along with the murdered man's daughter, Vittoria, find themselves on a race against the clock against a mysterious man codenamed Janus to save the Vatican and the current Conclave. What they will discover, however, is a motive as far from the Illuminati as could be, and Janus's identity will be the most shocking thing of all.

Why You Recommend It: A very informational look into the secrets of Catholicism and the Vatican, as well as a solid story, a surprise ending, and most of all, the amazing Ambigrams. You'll see.

Why Don't you Recommend It: Only stay away if you don't like the idea of religion doing bad stuff sometimes and harboring secrets.

Rating: 10/10

Where to get: Any bookstore.
-------------------------------------------------
Book Title: The Da Vinci Code

Author's Name: Dan Brown

Previous Titles By Author: Digital Fortress, Deception Point, Angels & Demons. 

Genre: Religious fiction, conspiracy, and the the human spirit's yearning for the truth.

Target audience: 16+ Nothing violent or dirty, but you have to be pretty smart to take it all in. Not recommended for bible thumpers.

Brief Synopsis: When the curator at the famous Louvre museum is murdered, Professor Robert Langdon is forced to play hero for a second time when he is tricked to help investigate, unaware that he is the number one suspect. With the help of the curator's granddaughter, Sophie Neveu, and an old decrepit man named Leigh Teabing, they slowly begin to find clues as to why the curator was murdered, clues hidden in paintings by Da Vinci.

Why You Recommend It: It is a fascinating alternate depiction of how Christ's life may have truly been. Even if it's ultimately wrong, it's still hella enjoyable.

Why Don't you Recommend It: Doesn't quite live up to its predecessors, and the token faceless antagonist that every Dan Brown book has is very easy to guess this time around.

Rating: 8/10

Where to get: Any bookstore.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 1, 2005)

His Dark Materials Trilogy by Philip Pullman consisting of:
The Golden Compass
The Subtle Knife
The Amber Spyglass

These books are aimed at readers age 13 and up.  They weave a story of parallel universes where demons, angels, and magical creatures exist side by side with humans.  The protagonists of the story seek to find the secret behind a material called "Dust," which seems to be the key to survival of these alternate planes of existence. Nothing is quite as it initially appears in these books.  They are a good read right up to the end.


----------



## zionforsell (Aug 1, 2005)

Book title: THE MEMOIRS OF A GEISHA

By: Arthur Golden (this is his first novel and it was instantly a bestseller. Plus, a movie based from it is in making!)

Genre: a novel

Target Audience: 17+ (very graphic and realistic)

Summery: it is a beautiful portrait of the life of one of the greatest Geisha in Gion in Japan (Geisha means "artist" but usually was mistaken as prostitute). The story is told by Chiyo (the main female). She was born with unusual eyes color -bluegray. Then she was sold to a Mother to train and to become a Geisha. She had to endure lots of hardship and encounter harshness of the world.

Why I recommend it: If you want to understand more about Japanese culture, this book is perfect. The author spent 10 years researching for it so you won't be dissapointed. You will know about the beauty perspectives in Japan, social classes, and the sad fates of Geishas. You will discover the world in its naked state, that appearrance stands a huge pact in your life, that dignity can be bought by money, that a pure heart can be polluted by jealousy and hatred. It is a dazzling reality with scorns how love sometimes seem an illusions. But with determination, humans still thrive to archieve happiness. It is a book you shouldn't pick up if you don't have a whole weekend to read through it. It is magically stunning!

Rating: 10/10

Where to get: amazon.com


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 2, 2005)

Book title: The Chronicles of Blood And Stone

author: Robert Newcomb

genre: fiction/fantasy

Target audience: 16+ (safe side )
THE FIFTH SORCERESS

*Spoiler*: __ 




*SUMMARY:*It is more than three centuries since the ravages of a devastating war nearly tore apart the kingdom of Eutracia. In its wake, those who masterminded the bloodshed?a quartet of powerful, conquest-hungry Sorceresses?were sentenced to exile, with return all but impossible and death all but inevitable. Now a land of peace and plenty, protected and guided by a council of immortal wizards, Eutracia is about to crown a new king. And as the coronation approaches, the spirit of celebration fills every heart. Except one.

Prince Tristan is a reluctant monarch-to-be. Though born with the ?endowed? blood that will give him the power to master magic, and destined by tradition to succeed his father as ruler, he is a rebel soul. And when he discovers the ancient, hidden caves where strange red waters flow?possessed of their own mysterious magic?it only makes him yearn all the more to escape his future of duty . . . and succumb to the stirrings of enchantment within him.

But more than tradition compels Tristan to ascend the throne. The very existence of Eutracia depends upon it. For after these long centuries of peace, dreadful omens have begun to appear, heralding something too unspeakable to ponder. And if indeed the old evil has returned, hungry to wreak vengeance, Tristan?s role in an ages-old prophecy must be fulfilled?or the cost to his kingdom and his people will be beyond imagination.

It will be a battle like none ever known, against an enemy whose thirst for blood and domination is depthless and unyielding. And for Tristan, it will be the ultimate challenge: facing an adversary whose greatest weapon is the person he loves most?transformed into the instrument of his annihilation . . . and the catalyst that will doom Eutracia forever to darkness.



THE GATES OF DAWN

*Spoiler*: __ 




*SUMMARY:*For three centuries, Eutracia was a kingdom at peace, ruled by a benevolent monarchy and guided by a council of wizards. But a horror from the past, long believed vanquished, returned with devastating fury. And when the battle against the bloodthirsty Sorceresses of the Coven was finally won, victory was not without its price. Now, the royal palace lies in ruins; the king and queen, the royal guard, and the Directorate of Wizards are dead; the land is lawless; and Prince Tristan? forced by the Coven to murder his father, the King?is a wanted man.

In a cavernous underground labyrinth, once headquarters of the wizards? council, Tristan has taken refuge with his sister, Shailiha, her infant daughter, the wizard Wigg?the lone surviving member of the Directorate?and the crippled wizard Faegan, returned from self-imposed exile in the forest of Shadowood. Together they face the daunting task of restoring order to Eutracia and winning back the allegiance of her subjects. But suddenly, even these challenges pale beside a truly terrifying turn of events. The sacred jewel that is the source of all magic has inexplicably begun to lose its power. Without its age-old enchantment to sustain their spells, the immortal wizards will perish . . . and magic will vanish from Eutracia forever.

At the same time, a mysterious and ruthless mercenary has declared a bounty upon the head of Prince Tristan. And an army of wizards on a mission to rid Eutracia of monsters created by the Coven has fallen prey to an insidious breed of creatures?beings that can only have sprung from forbidden use of malevolent magic. With time and their powers dwindling, Wigg and Faegan desperately seek to discover who, or what, has succeeded the dead Sorceresses in laying siege to Eutracia. But when the shocking truth is revealed, and an evil that transcends life itself is made known, it is Tristan, more than any other, who will be stunned to his very soul. And it is Tristan who will be thrust into the ultimate battle?for his life, his land, and the course of his destiny.



THE SCROLLS OF THE ANCIENTS

*Spoiler*: __ 




*SUMMARY:*Tristan and Shailiha are the Chosen Ones, prophesied to unite the opposing magics of the dark Vagaries and the benevolent Vigors. With the destruction of the Gates of Dawn, it seems that the wounded kingdom of Eutracia will at last have the chance to heal?and the Chosen Ones, under the tutelage of wizards Wigg and Faegan, can fulfill their rightful destiny.

Alas, such is not to be. For there is another who unknowingly possesses magic in his blood?great magic that, in the wrong hands, could unleash unspeakable evil. To find this unsuspecting soul, the Chosen Ones and their allies embark on a dangerous quest that will lead from the mysterious Chambers of Penitence to the sacred Isle of Sanctuary. A quest that will change everything Tristan and Shailiha think they know about themselves and their purpose.

But they are not the only ones searching. Krassus, a devoted servant of the Vagaries, has dispatched ships of demonic slavers to scour the coasts of Eutracia, capturing men and women and bringing them in chains across the monster-filled Sea of Whispers to the impregnable island fortress of the Citadel, where evil dreams take the form of living nightmares.

Aided by Tyranny, a pirate as fierce as she is beautiful, Tristan and Shailiha struggle to destroy the wicked demonslaver fleet. Meanwhile, the ill-fated pawn of magic is being held by Krassus at the Citadel. It is there that Krassus seeks to awaken the magic in his blood, imbuing him with dark enchantments from the mystic Scrolls of the Ancients?and transforming him into a weapon of evil such as the world has never known . . . and will not long survive.




why you recomnd it: read if your a fan of fantasy and feel like reading something new

rating: 9/10

find at a bookstores, amazon, etc.


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Aug 4, 2005)

Book Title: The Firebrand

Author's Name: Marion Zimmer Bradley

Previous Titles By Author:
-Priestess of Avalon
-Lady of Avalon
-The Forest House

Genre: fiction

Target audience: adult/mature

Book Summary:  Though born of noble blood, Kassandra is destined for a greater life that that of a Trojan princess.  Even before her mother sends her to live among the Amazons, Kassandra is chosen by the Sun God Apollo as his priestess-and has the gift of foresight bestowed upon her.

She has foreseen the destruction of Troy-a great war between Akhaians and Trojans and the wrath of the gods upon them all.  But no one believes Kassandra's prophecies, or heeds her warnings about the beautiful woman known as Helen... 

Why You Recommend It:  I have always enjoyed this authors approach to different myths such as King Arthur.  She creates a balance between the masculine and feminine that wasn't originally there, and makes characters once scorned more respectable.  I recommended this particular book because I've always enjoyed reading Greek myths, and this one keeps to the showing of how the culture switched to patriarchal and at the same time doesn't turn women into manipulative/foolish figures like in the original Greek myths.

I wouldn't recommend this book though if you're so religious that you would laugh at the belief of a powerful goddess, or have no care for mythology.

Rating: somewhere between an 8 and 9

Where to get: Amazon


----------



## NarutoSitro (Sep 11, 2005)

*Harry Potter-JK Rowling*

Best Books i ever read Halfblood Prince even though its a kids book its really good and plus Hermione is Hot


----------



## fma_lover15 (Oct 2, 2005)

====
Book Title: Eragon
Author's Namehristopher Paolini
Previous Titles By Authorne
Genre: Epic Fantasy
Target audieence : PG-13
Breif Synpos: It's about a boy that finds a rock, that is a dragon egg. He thinks that the "rock" is some type og thing that he can trade for meals or other things but soon he finds himself with a little dragon to take care of and soon a great adventure is waiting for him.
Why You Reccomend It: it's a very exciting story, if you liked LOTR then you'll difinetly will like this one 
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: it's a 3 book lenght, yet there's only two books. 1st Book- Eragon... 2nd Book- Eldest
Rating: 10
Where to get: Link removed
====


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 2, 2005)

David Sedaris


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 2, 2005)

the hundred sercret senses-Amy Tan


----------



## Liengod (Oct 2, 2005)

*The Sword of Truth Series* which is written by Terry Goodking.

All the book that are out are as followed:

    * Wizard's First Rule (1994)
    * Stone of Tears (1996)
    * Blood of the Fold (1996)
    * Temple of the Winds (1997)
    * Soul of the Fire (1999)
    * Faith of the Fallen (2000)
    * The Pillars of Creation (2001)
    * Naked Empire (2003)
    * Chainfire (2005)

Definantly has to be my favorite adventure/fantasy series by far if not my favorite book series in general.


----------



## Eirthye (Oct 5, 2005)

*books galore!*

I love reading and here's one I can recommend: 

Title: By the River Piedra I Sat Down and Wept

Author: Paulo Coelcho

Fictional

Drama/Romance 


I don't know why I love this book. but for those who are sucker for romance (especially bestfriend's love) THIS ONE IS FOR YOU!


----------



## Hinata-neechan (Oct 5, 2005)

Title: Sabriel
Author: Garth Nix
Genre: Fiction
Fantasy
Other books by Author:
-Lirael
-Abhorsen
-Mister Monday
-Grim Tuesday
-Drowned Wednesday
-Ragwitch (I do NOT reccomend this book, however)
-Shade's Children
-The Seventh Tower series

Short summary: Sabriel the necromancer ventures out into a dangerous land to find her father, whom she suspects is dead.

READ THIS!!! I LOVED THIS BOOK


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 19, 2005)

Homer's 'The Iliad' and 'The Odyssey'. No joke, I'm reading them for my Ancient History course, and although *heavily *descriptive, I love this old style of writing, it feels so intelligent and classical.


----------



## monk3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Book Title: Eldest

Author's Namehristopher Paolini

Previous Titles By Author:Eragon

Genre:Fantasy

Target audience : PG-13

Breif Synpos: continuation of Eragon. Eragon travels to the land of the elves [Ellesmera] to learn the ways of the Riders. During this time, his cousin Roran must protect the village of Carvahall from the King's army.

Why You Reccomend It: If you like anything related to fantasy, then this and Eragon are the books for you (read Eragon first so it makes sense.) but yeah it rocks

Why Dont' you Reccommend It: now i have to wait for the third book

Rating: 10/10

Where to get: at a bookstore or on amazon.com


----------



## Fayt (Oct 27, 2005)

*The Hobbit*
Tolkien
Fantasy

Other Works: 
LOTR Trilogy
Silmarillion

PG

Description: The story of Bilbo Baggins and how he met gandalf and all of that good stuff that happens before the movies.

Why I recommend it: It shows a personal growth of Bilbo and I love the writing.

Rating: 10/10

*The Giver*
Lois Lowry
Sci-Fi

Other Works:
Number the Stars (Recommened)
Messenger

PG

Description: A young boy lives in a city that gave up it's rights to become more stable is selected to be the "Reciever of Dreams."

Why I recommend it: It's in the same context of "1984" and "Brave New World" but looks at it in another way.

Rating: 9/10

*Silent Bob Speaks*
Kevin Smith

Other Works:
Bluntman & Chronic

R

Decription: A collection of writings from Kevin Smith that he did for an European Mag.

Why I recommend it: I am a total fan of Kevin Smith.

Rating: 7/10


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 31, 2005)

*The Plot: The Secret Story of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion*
This is a work by Will Eisner, a graphic novel detailing exactly how The Protocols of the Elders of Zion were forged in the early 20th century. The Protocols are the most widespread works of antisemetic propaganda in history, and despite their blatant forgery, they continue to spread across the globe. I would reccomend it to anyone because it tries to put a stop to the lies, and people deserve to know the truth about the document.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 10, 2005)

*Servant of the Shard* and *Promise of the Witch* by R.A. Salvatore are superb fanstasy novels.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 26, 2005)

Book Title: *And then there were none*

Author's Name: *Agatha Christie*

Genre: *Suspense*

Target audience : *everyone*

Synopsis: *Ten strangers were invited to an isolated island and got killed one by one*

Why You Recommend It: *Truly classic*

Rating: *10/10*

Where to get: *Of course you can get it from a nearby library but I strongly suggest you to add this masterpiece into your collection. It only costs you 7 dollars. Click on the cute Kisame if you are interested*


----------



## theskyisfallin (Nov 26, 2005)

*Book Title* - The Hollow Chocolate Bunnies of the Apocalypse
*Author's Name*- Robert Rankin
*Previous Titles By Author* - Sex and Drugs and Sausage Rolls, The Brentford Chain-store Massacre, A Dog Called Demolition
*Genre* - Crime/Fantasy Fiction
*Target audience* - 16+, some mild discussion of 'adult' topics, all done light heartedly
*Brief Synopsis* - A young boy called Jack decides to leave his backwater home town and move to the city to make himself a fortune. Many fallings down of holes and bumps to the head later he finds himself in the city and it is somewhat different to how he imagined it. The city is inhabited by living toys (teddy bears, tin men, 'dollies' and the like). He soon befriends a teddy bear named Eddie, who tells him that there is a cereal killer on the prowl in the city and seeing as Eddie happens to be a Private Detective, he asks Jack to help him solve the case. Eddie has no opposable thumbs see. Much fun, drunkenness and danger ensue.
*Why You Recommend It* - It's a lively story, well written and has genuine laugh out loud moments.
*Why Don?t' you Recommend It* - If you don't enjoy reading for laughs then you will have a problem as the plot development may be a little thin for your liking but if you can put that to one side it's easily enjoyable.
*Rating* - 8/10
*Where to get*- UK Site,


----------



## Drama (Nov 30, 2005)

I recommend 100% 
" The Historian " by Elizabeth Kostova. 
(Fiction & Literature)

GREAT BOOK. altho it starts of SLOW. 
it was well worth the 650 + pages.
its about the History of Vlad Tempes Drakul mixed
wit Vampirism.
The book is well writhen.. with lots of suspense and
adventure through Europe during the mid 1900. 
I STRONGLY RECOMEND IT. one of the best books ive read
and ones that were hard to put down.


----------



## tuaamin13 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Catch-22*

btw--I totally agree with Song of Fire and Ice (and the 4th book is already out), and Wheel of Time---Sword of Truth by Terry Goodkind is also along those lines with a lot of similarities.

But anyhow....


Title-- Catch-22
Author-- Joseph Heller
Why I would recommend -- It's a really funny book.  It satires the military and just society in general.
Why I wouldn't -- Slightly graphic, esp. with some descriptions of whorehouses.  Not more than like PG-13, but it's at a higher reading level that you probably won't understand till you're older.  Also gets slightly repetitive.
Score - 9/10
Similar Books on same topic (satire or war)-- "All Quiet on the Western Front" & "Arms with the Man"

I know these might seem a little nerdy, but Dante's "Inferno" and Milton's "Paradise Lost" are quite good, as is "Crime and Punishment"

C&P and AQoWF are available in translations if you can't read original text (Russian and German, respectively)


And definitely you should read _something _of Shakespeare.  If English is your first language and you haven't, you should be shot.


----------



## Kahlua2606 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Book Title* - Decipher
*Author's Name*- Stel Pavlou
*Previous Titles By Author* - None, this was his first book, though he wrote the screen play for the movie _Formula 51_ (don't hold that against him).
*Genre* - Action/Fantasy (somewhat) Fiction
*Target audience* - 16+, some action/violence, but most people wouldn't understand the major points below the age of 16
*Brief Synopsis* - Da Vinci Code type tale of the discovery of Atlantis, and it's role in the possible upcoming end of the world.  To say much more would give away the plot... I may have give away too much already.
*Why You Recommend It* - Great action story that incorporates historical facts to buttress its claims. Keeps you reading until the end, and thinking long after.
*Why Don?t you Recommend It* - If you're impressionable, and/or already fear the end of the world is coming soon, this might freak you out big time.  Also, it calls into question major themes of Christianity, as the Da Vinci Code did as well.  As a Roman Catholic, these claims didn't change my beliefs, but they did make me think.
*Rating* - 10/10


----------



## gamesector (Dec 23, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Homer's 'The Iliad' and 'The Odyssey'. No joke, I'm reading them for my Ancient History course, and although *heavily *descriptive, I love this old style of writing, it feels so intelligent and classical.



The Iliad was voted the best book ever by the Guardian newspaper here, so it can't be bad  

As for recommendations, I read Tokyo by Mo Hayder recently and that was an excellent book. It restored my faith in Literature after having to analyse "The Coral Island" for English.


----------



## Once_Upon_a_Goth (Dec 28, 2005)

Anansi Boys by Niel Gaiman
MUST READ IT!!
SO FUNNY & WIERD!!


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 28, 2005)

The Song of Roland - author unknown.  





			
				Amazon.co.uk said:
			
		

> On the 15th of August 778 Charlemagne's army was returning from a successful expedition against Saracen Spain when its rearguard was ambushed. "The Song of Roland" tells of Charlemagne's warrior nephew, Lord of the Breton Marches, who valiantly leads his men into battle against the Saracens.


  I am reading this book for my Medieval history essay, and am actually finding it a good read. Although difficult to read, the story is well written and actually gets good when it gets to the battle and onwards. The characters are vibrant and contemporary - I can almost see a film being successfully made about the book. I encourage all of you to read the introduction as it will make the book easier to understand when reading.  The book has all you expect of a Hollywood film - a traitor, villain, hero, battle scenes and well written dialogue. You can either love Ganelon as an anti-hero or hate him as a traitor; Roland can be seen as either foolish or honourable. It can be a bit of a mission to read this book, but I hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## Copyright (Dec 29, 2005)

Alright, heres my favourite series of the last 5 years

Title - The Chronicals of Thursday Next (4 books)
          1. The Eyre Affair
          2. Lost In A Good Book
          3. The Well Of Lost Plots
          4. Something Rotten

Author - Jasper fforde (2f's not a typo, for those unfamiliar)

Genre - Fantasy/Sci-fi/Comedy/Action/Detective mystery/Satire

Target Audience - Anyone (16+ with some knowledge of classic literature, ie shakepseare, Bronte Sisters)

Synopsis: Literary detective, Thursday Next, travels through time, dimension, and literature itself, pursuing master villains, her memories and a minotaur.

Why I Reccomend It - Set in the most convincing unreality since the Discworld Series (Terry Pratchett) and the driest cleverest British wit since Douglas Adams, it is a truly surreal reading experience

Why I don't Reccomend it - Lots of Shakespear 'In-jokes' and obscure 19th century English Literary References

Out of 10 - The Eyre Affair 6/10
                Lost In a Good Book 8/10
                Well Of Lost Plots 10/10
                Something Rotten 7/10

Where To Get


----------



## RockLee (Dec 31, 2005)

Book Title: *Les Miserables*

Author's Name: *Victor Hugo*

Genre: *Historical Fiction*

Target audience : *People with patience.*

Synopsis: *Follows simple peasant Jean Valjean through his journeys in life, from being a simple peasant to a convict to a man of virtue.*

Why You Recommend It: *A highly descriptive tale that pokes hard at society and tugs at the heartstrings. Invokes rage, sadness, hope, suspense and triumph in the reader.*

Rating: *8.5/10 Why? It's too descriptive at some parts and the plot moves really slowly at times, making this pretty heavy reading for those with no patience. Those who do read it will be heavily rewarded.*

Where to get: *Your local bookstore. It's a mere 8$ for the unabridged version.*


----------



## sousukeclone (Jan 7, 2006)

If you like mystical people and surprises and intence reading, you love these books. 
Title: Odd Thomas 
Sequel: Life Expectancys (new)
Author: Dean Koontz
Brief description: 
       Odd Thomas:
This book is the best yet, because i havent read the sequal yet, but i heard its good. In this one, the main character can peoples future and tell how they are going to die. I cant really tell you anymore cuz that would ba a spoiler. Try it sumtime.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Book Title:* a clock work orange
*Author's Name:* Anthony Burgess
*Previous Titles By Author:* little wilson an big god, honey for the bears, the doctor is sick
*Genre:* sci-fi
*Target audieence :* M
*Breif Synpos:* its about a 15 year old alex that with some weird hobbies raping, stealing and fighting one day he gets convicted for murder and has to go to prison. a doctor named ludovico has discovered a new technique for reclamation and alex is the subject of that treatment.
*Why You Reccomend It:* very original story and use of the slank language in the book and its only a 150 pages thick
*Why Dont' you Reccommend It:*its a very brutal book, the use of words can be very confusing
*Rating:* 10/10


----------



## Lexiefaye (Jan 23, 2006)

*FOR THE GUYS*
Book Title: *October Sky (alternative title - Rocket Boys)*
Author's Name:- Homer Hickam Jr.
Previous Titles By Author: 1st in coalwood trilogy
Genre:- fiction, autobiographical
Target audieence : teen and older, its a coming of age story
Breif Synpos:- Looking back after a distinguished NASA career that fulfilled his boyhood ambition, Hickam shares the story of his youth, taking readers into the life of the little mining town and the boys who came to embody both its tensions and its dreams. With the help -- and sometimes hindrance -- of the people of Coalwood, the Rocket Boys learn not only how to turn mine scraps into rockets that soar miles into the heavens, but how to find hope in a town that progress is passing by. A uniquely American memoir, Rocket Boys is at once an inspiring chronicle of triumph and a luminous story of a mother's love, a father's fears, and a young man's coming of age. With the effortless grace of a natural storyteller, Homer Hickam beautifully captures a moment when a dying town, a divided family, and a band of teenage dreamers dared to look beyond their differences and set their sights on the stars -- and saw a future that the nation was just beginning to imagine.
Why recommended: - Best autobiography ever read. Funny and heartfelt ... a good book for anybody.
Rating:- 8.5/10
Where to get:- Link removed
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*FOR THE GALS*
Book Title: *Pride and Prejudice*
Author's Name: Jane Austen
Previous Titles By Author: Sense and Sensibility, Emma, Mansfield Park
Genre:- Classic, Romance
Target audience: Teen and up
Brief Synposis: Many consider this rich social commentary to be Jane Austen's finest novel. It is certainly among her more famous ones. Austen sets her entertaining study of manners and misconceptions against the backdrop of a class-conscious society in 18th-century England. 

Spirited, intelligent Elizabeth Bennet is alternately enchanted and affronted by Mr. Darcy. She is quick to suspend her usual, more rational judgment when it comes to him. She also is quick to believe the worst gossip about this haughty, opinionated man, who soon manages to alienate Elizabeth and her family. But is the condescending air that Mr. Darcy wars an indication of his real character? Or has Elizabeth's pride gotten in the way of her chance for true romance? 
Why recommended: - Extremely engaging - maybe the most accessible classic around.
Rating:- 9/10
Where to get:Link removed
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*FOR THOSE THAT READ NONFICTION*
Book Title: *Devil in the White City*
Author's Name:- Erik Larson
Previous Titles By Author: Isaac's Storm about the Galveston Hurricane
Genre:- nonfiction, history
Target audieence : adult
Breif Synpos:- "Two men, each handsome and unusually adept at his chosen work, embodied an element of the great dynamic that characterized America's rush toward the twentieth century. The architect was Daniel Hudson Burnham, the fair's brilliant director of works and the builder of many of the country's most important structures, including the Flatiron Building in New York and Union Station in Washington, D.C. The murderer was Henry H. Holmes, a young doctor who, in a malign parody of the White City, built his "World's Fair Hotel" just west of the fairgrounds - a torture palace complete with dissection table, gas chamber, and 3,000-degree crematorium. Burnham overcame tremendous obstacles and tragedies as he organized the talents of Frederick Law Olmsted, Charles McKim, Louis Sullivan, and others to transform swampy Jackson Park into the White City, while Holmes used the attraction of the great fair and his own satanic charms to lure scores of young women to their deaths. What makes the story all the more chilling is that Holmes really lived, walking the grounds of that dream city by the lake."
Why recommended: - Incredible well written ... you easily visualize both the beauty of the fair and the ugliness in the murder's heart.
Rating:- 8/10
Where to get:-
Link removed


----------



## DragonBlade (Feb 4, 2006)

i would reccomend the frankenstein series by Dean Koontz they are good books...

HUUUURRRRAAAAYYYYY FOR MY 100TH POST


----------



## MkAura (Feb 6, 2006)

actually i know the title in spanish, but in english would be something like "The world of Sophia", and i have to say this right now: if you cant stad complicated books, dont read it

this book talks about...Sophia, common 15 years old girl, who one day finds in his mail box (not a virtual one) a letter of an unknown person, the one is inviting her to take a pratical curse of.....philosofy

the the stoyry evolves, while these two caracters mada a brief recontruction of the whole philosofy story 9since the very beginings)

also has a very interesting ending, but you first have to read the book


----------



## ManiacalLaughter (Feb 9, 2006)

I know this doesnt exactly fallow the suggested form of recomendation for books, but i wanted to say that almost anything by Chuck Palahniuk is a good choice. Chuck P. wrote Fight Club. Some of his other works are Choke and Survivor, both of which are extremely good books. 
Choke is about a man who is a sexaholic, and every day he goes to resturants and eats a lot of food until he chokes. The goal of this is someone else in the resturant gets to be a hero and save him by giving him the heimlich(i know i spelled that wrong) manuveur, and he gets a free meal. On top of that, the person that saves him will send him letters, and he will request that they send him money for odd favors. 
Survivor is about a man who was born into a cult. When a member of the cult turns a certain age, they are sent out into the world to work. Very average jobs. The cult beleived that at a certain time they would all have to commit suicide to be able to join god in heaven. The government found out about this and went in to their comunity to try and stop them. When they did that, everyone in the comunity killed themselves. The government then had officials try to take care of all of the 'Survivors', the people who werent living in the comunity, but were out in the world working. After a few years the survivors start dieing off, many of them seem to be suspicous deaths. Eventualy the main character(his name i forget) is the only remaining survivor. And the book is about his odd life.
Anyway...i just wanted to suggest those because they are amazing books, and especialy to anybody who enjoy Fight Club, they should read them.


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 12, 2006)

Book Title:- The Google Story
Author's Name:- David A. Vise
Previous Titles By Author:- The Bureau and the Mole
Genre:- --
Target audieence :- All ages
Breif Synpos:- Interesting facts about google as a company, its enterprise, history and its future
Why You Reccomend It:- Nice outlook on the company, quite an interesting read.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- Might not be to everyones taste, little too fact-driven for some.
Rating:- 7.8/10
Where to get:- Waterstones, probably available on Amazon or the like as well though.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Feb 12, 2006)

anything by Michael Crichton is always a good read, he's a master of suspense and action.


----------



## yummysasuke (Feb 13, 2006)

It would most likely be already recommended, but I just finished Dan Brown's Angels and Demons, and it's a really good book.


----------



## Shaiah (Feb 26, 2006)

Book Title: 
*The Rule of Four*

Authors' Names: 
*Ian Caldwell & Dustin Thomason*

Previous Titles By Authors: 
*none*

Genre: 
*fiction, drama, mystery, historical, etc..*

Brief Synopsis: 
*to give justice to the book (or to be safe, cuz i could never describe it good enough) i'm posting one of the reviews found in amazon.com:
*A compelling modern thriller that cleverly combines history and mystery. When four Princeton seniors begin the Easter weekend, they are more concerned with their plans for the next year and an upcoming dance than with a 500-year-old literary mystery. But by the end of the holiday, two people are dead, two of the students are injured, and one has disappeared. These events, blended with Renaissance history, code breaking, acrostics, sleuthing, and personal discovery, move the story along at a rapid pace. Tom Sullivan, the narrator, tells of his late father's and then a roommate's obsession with the Hypnerotomachia Poliphili, a 15th-century "novel" that has long puzzled scholars. Paul has built his senior thesis on an unpopular theory posited by Tom's father?that the author was an upper-class Roman rather than a monk?and has come close to proving it. While much of the material on the Hypnerotomachia Poliphili is arcane and specialized, it is clearly explained and its puzzles are truly puzzling, while the present-day action is compelling enough to keep teens reading. There is a love interest for Tom and a lively portrayal of Princeton life. This novel will appeal to readers of Dan Brown's TheDa Vinci Code (Doubleday, 2003) but it supplies a lot more food for thought, even including some salacious woodcuts from the original book as well as coded excerpts and their solutions.
?Susan H. Woodcock, Fairfax County Public Library, Chantilly, VA
Copyright ? Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.*

Why You Recommend It: 
*i love it. murder who-dunnit, plus historical discovery, plus code-breaking, plus coming-of-age drama. for me it's better or at par with dan brown's angels&demons/da vinci code*

Why Dont' you Reccommend It: 
*not for light reading, or those looking for humor*

Rating: 
*8*

Where to get: 
*Amazon*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 12, 2006)

Totally need to read the book 'Memoirs of a Geisha' I know the movie is out right now, but the book always has way more detail than the movie. You should take some of your time and check it out.


----------



## Wander (Mar 26, 2006)

*Book Title:* Angel Seven
*Author's Name:* Michael Lunnon-Wood
*Previous Titles By Author:* Dark Rose
*Genre:* Science-fiction
*Target Audience:* PG-13 to R
*Brief Synopsis:* An underground group called "Oslo" builds a hightech jet airplane with the purpose of destroying all of the nuclear missile silos on the Earth.
*Why You Recommend It:* Very original and unique. I can see this book becoming a movie.
*Why You Don't Recommend It:* Some scenes I didn't feel were needed. Many minor characters are introduced but then never talked about again.
*Rating:* 8/10
*Where to Get:* This is a rare book unfortunately. I could only find it on the French Amazon.com.


----------



## sut_69 (Mar 30, 2006)

Book Title: Black Magician Trilogy
Author: Trudi Canavan
Genre: Fantasy
Target Audience: 12 upwards I would say
Synopsis: 3 books about a young girl who lives in the slums of a city, and discovers she has the ability to use magic.
Good Points: well written characters, good amount of story and depth without being overfacing or slow to develop.
Bad Points: Perhaps could have been longer, there was potential for an incredibily detailed story but sometimes it seemed to move too quickly.
Rating: 9/10, I couldn't put it down. If you like magic, this is a great read.


----------



## esoteric` (Apr 1, 2006)

Book Title:- The Fountainhead
Author's Name:- Ayn Rand
Previous Titles By Author:- Not sure
Target audience :- Mature
Breif Synpos:- With 700+ pages this book covers quite a many topics.  Set in the 1920's the book focuses on the lives of two architechts one who would do anything to get where he wants and the other uncompromising about what he believes.  Interesting choices for symbolism and amazing character development make for an interesting story that can carry through such a long book.
Why You Reccomend It:- Characters characters characters
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- LONG
Rating:- 8/10 I really like it but the length can be annoying....I want to say more but have to be objective.
Where to get:- Somewhere where there are books most likely


----------



## Hiraedd (Apr 23, 2006)

Has anyone ever read My uncle Oswald by Roald Dahl? It is the funniest thing I've ever read.  seriously read it!!


----------



## martryn (Apr 23, 2006)

A Tree Grows in Brooklyn, by Betty Smith.  Sure, its a coming of age story about a poor impovershed girl from the streets set in pre WWI times, but I read it in two sittings.  Very good book.


----------



## Euphauria (May 3, 2006)

*Book Title:-* Girl, 15 Charming But Insane

*Author's Name:- * Sue Limb

*Previous Titles By Author:- *

*Genre:-* Comedy, Romance

*Target audieence :- * Teenagers, mostly 15 and above

*Breif Synpos:- * Jess Jordan going through a tough time during life and is overshadowed by her perfect best friend, Flora. 
Due to a series of humorous events, she finallygets what she wished for. Except it's for the wrong reason. 

*Why You Reccomend It:- * It's funny, different and gives a whole new perspective on teenage life and the problems that come with it. 

*Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- * hmm.. well it's more for girls.  and slightly predictable at times...

*Rating:-* 10/10 

*Where to get:- * Bookstores...


----------



## Danchou (May 10, 2006)

*Book Title*:- A clockwork orange
*Author's Name*:- Anthony Burgess
*Previous Titles By Author*:- 
*Genre*:- fiction
*Target audience *:- It really depends on the person, but in general I'd say 15 and up
*Brief Synposis*:[minor spoilers]- This futuristic, post-industrialistic classic is about Alex de Large. He is a sociopathic teenage gangleader that plagues society relentlessly with his violent antics. After causing numerous incidents he is placed in a state-run program designed to rehabilitate violent criminals through an inhuman new conditioning technique. Altough Alex is now "cured' of his sickness, his whole persona has changed. He has lost his free will. This book is a social and moral commentary on society and the nature of good and evil, and the choices between them. 
*Why You Reccomend It*:- Not only for the ingenious craftmanship of the author [nadsat], but also because it is a book that makes one think about the relation between state, crime and free will. For isn't a state that uses inhumane principles to retaliate against crime an even bigger evil?
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- It can be very graphic and offensive for some people. 
*Rating*:- Between a seven and eight
*Where to get*:- amazon.com


----------



## Harlita (May 27, 2006)

Book Title:- The Hero With A Thousand Faces
Author's Name:-  Joseph Campbell
LaterTitles By Author:- The Power of Myth
Genre:- Brainiacs
Target audience - everyone 
Brief Synposis: I couldn't really explain the power behind this book, so I'm snagging an editorial review from amazon: 
"Originally written by Campbell in the '40s-- in his pre-Bill Moyers days -- and famous as George Lucas' inspiration for "Star Wars," this book will likewise inspire any writer or reader in its well considered assertion that while all stories have already been told, this is *not* a bad thing, since the *retelling* is still necessary. And while our own life's journey must always be ended alone, the travel is undertaken in the company not only of immediate loved ones and primal passion, but of the heroes and heroines -- and myth-cycles -- that have preceded us." - editorial review/amazon.com
Where to get:- bookstores/amazon.com - very popular/stock book


----------



## IIIPBZ (May 28, 2006)

Book Title:- Wild Magic, the Imortall's Quartet

Author's Name:- Tamora Peirce

Previous Titles By Author:- Alanna: The First Adventure, In the Hands of the Goddess, The Woman Who Rides Like A Man, Lioness's Rampart (all part of the Song of the Lioness Quartet, related to Wild Magic)

Genre:- Fantasy

Target audieence :- teen

Breif Synpos:- Daine meets up with Onua (who was bringing mountain ponies from Galla to Tortall, where the ponies would work for the new military company called the Queen's Riders) at a fair in Galla. She desides to work for Ouna, her "Knack with animals" making it easy for her. But this get a little weird what monster start making themselves known, as well a a powerful mage...

Why I Reccomend It: It's exciting, and well writen, and provids the unique prospective of animals, as they talk with Daine.

Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- Err... i can't think of a reason for you not to read this book... sorry...

Rating:- 10

Where to get:- just go to the friggin' library, or bookstore(sorry, chocolate withdrawl)


----------



## Death (Jun 15, 2006)

Conan series.  1960's edition


----------



## coriander (Jun 16, 2006)

Everything is Illuminated by Jonathan Safran Foer..


----------



## The EXEQTIONER (Jun 27, 2006)

Fuji Syusuke said:
			
		

> It would most likely be already recommended, but I just finished Dan Brown's Angels and Demons, and it's a really good book.



Better than the Davinci Code IMO.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 28, 2006)

The beach by Alex Garland

Excellent book.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jun 28, 2006)

Running with Scissors by Augusten Burroughs - if you're not too sqeamish, it's very entertaining.


----------



## cursemagician (Jun 28, 2006)

Ender's game, Ender's Shadow, Ender's Speaker Of the Dead, Eragon and Eldest, White Dragon, Cique Du Freaks, hawk song, snakecharm, and many more.


----------



## xcry (Jun 28, 2006)

I reccommend you to read Amelia Atwater-Rhodes' books, her Kie'shra series,

Hawksong, SnakeCharm and FalconDance.

The fourth book to the series is coming out in September, Wolfcry. Itz gonna be hot.

Her other good book is Shattered Mirror. 

xDDD. Oh The Resident Evil books written by S.D. Perry are good too. Hehe. =3 Enjoy them if you decide to read them! =3


----------



## Candice (Jul 7, 2006)

Lord of the Flies - William Golding
Classic!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jul 12, 2006)

Surviving Antarctiac Reality Tv 2083. I am currently reading it, but it is really good.


----------



## Tsunade's Apprentice (Jul 17, 2006)

Trudi Canavan's Black Magician Trilogy
It's an absolutely amazing set of books (The Magicians' Guild, The Novice and The High Lord). It's based on a girl who lives in the poor part of a city, whos family is chased out by the Guard and the Guild. In her anger she throws a stone at the magicians and it goes through their sheild, meaning she used magic. The Guild then starts a search for her as her powers are going to kill her if she isn't taught to use them. That's only the first book and I won't tell you what happens next but I will tell you to go buy it, it's well worth the money.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 17, 2006)

Shogun by James Clavell

you want an insight on medieval, feudal japan from an outside perspective, there ya go 

also keeping with the Japanese/foreign theme...

Empire of the Sun


----------



## Wolfy (Jul 19, 2006)

hmmm

*Book Title:* Brimstone [book 1 of 3 of the Agent Pendergast trilogy]
*Author's Name:* Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child
*Previous Titles By Author:* Relic, Reliquary, Cabinet of Curiosities, Still Life With Crows
*Genre:* Fiction, [usually under] Mystert/thriller
*Target audience :* R
*Breif Synpos:* FBI Special Agent Pendergast comes upon the carnage of a gruesome crime. Surrounded by the choking stench of brimstone, the smoldering remains of art critic Jeremy Grove are found in a locked attic next to a hoofprint singed into the floorboards. Unable to resist, Pendergast reunites with police officers Vincent D'Agosta (Relic) and Laura Hayward (Reliquary) to search for a more earthly explanation. But their investigation soon takes them from the luxury estates of Long Island and penthouses of New York City to the crumbling, legend-shrouded castles of the Italian countryside, where thirty years ago four men conjured up something unspeakable.
*Why You Reccomend It: *This is a great mystery book, full of plot twists a turns.  It was a truely fascinating reag from beginning to end; a great start in a trilogy.
*Why Dont' you Reccommend It:* The subject matter pertains heavily to pacts with the devil, gruesome deaths and religion.  Some people may not enjoy it.
*Rating:* 8/10
*Where to get:* Brimstone


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 24, 2006)

*Book Title*:- _The Giver_
*Author's Name*:-_Lois Lowry_
*Previous Titles By Author*:- This is her only book I have read.
*Genre*:- _fiction, fantasy_
Target audieence :-  _G to PG-13_
*Breif Synpos*:- _In a community where everything is literally black and white, jobs are assigned at school graduation ceremonies based upon grades and test scores; one boy is given a higly-revered job. All he has to do is go see The Giver every day until he has learned all that The Giver can teach him._
Why You Reccomend It:- _This is a very interesting story that makes you want to read further and find out more about the society and The Giver's "lessons". Also, one amazing ending._
*Rating*:- _8.7_
*Where to get*:- You can buy this novel here.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 25, 2006)

The Alchemist or Kiterunner. Both are amazing books. I rate them really high, but you should check them out insteading of listening to my opinion.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 12, 2006)

*Monster Blood Tattoo: Book One: Foundling*



> Set in the world of the Half-Continent — a land of tri-corner hats and flintlock pistols — the Monster Blood Tattoo trilogy is a world of predatory monsters, chemical potions, and surgically altered people. Foundling begins the journey of Rossamund, a boy with a girl's name, who is just about to begin a dangerous life in the service of the Emperor. What starts as a simple journey is threatened by encounters with monsters — and people, who may be worse. Learning who to trust and who to fear is neither easy nor without its perils, and Rossamund must choose his path carefully.


I loved this book. The sheer ammount of detail and effort put into the backstory, and technology of the world is worth the the price of admission alone.

The main character was likeable and the world in which the story is set is devine. It is a tad overblown I admit, especially the 100-page glossary and largely unnecessary appendices.

Overall Rating:

8.5/10

I'll look forward to the future books in this series (of which there will be two more)


----------



## Mr. All Sunday (Aug 12, 2006)

Lotsa books on my list...
-Ender's Game
-Eragon
-Eldest
-Lord of the Rings
-The Silmarillion
-Memoirs of a Geisha
-Angels & Demons
-The Hobbit
-The Artemis Fowl Series
-The Pendragon Series
-anything by J.D. Salinger
-The Warcraft EU Books
-The House of the Scorpion
-Shogun
-The Truth
-Lies and the Lying Liars Who Tell Them
-The Daily Show with Jon Stewart Presents-America: The Book


----------



## Idun (Aug 16, 2006)

- The lord of the rings trilogy
- The hitchhikers guide to the galaxy
- Harry potter series
- Narnia
- Shogun
- The lord of the flies
- Sillmarilion
- The hobbit

Ive read them all and there ara some really great books there ;D


----------



## insaney (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll recommend the Inheritance Trilogy. Aka Eragon and Eldest. Great books. I can't wait for the next one after Eldest to come out.


----------



## Taffer (Aug 31, 2006)

War of the Worlds 

Classic groundbreaking sci fi invasion novel.


----------



## Red (Aug 31, 2006)

His dark material trilogy by philip pull man (the golden compass,the subtle knife and the amber spyglass)


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Sep 1, 2006)

The Samurai Girl series was pretty good.


----------



## EverEndingStory (Sep 4, 2006)

Book Title: Odd Thomas
Author's Name: Dean Koontz
Previous Titles By Author: The sequel, Forever Odd
Genre:- fiction, thriller, fantasy, comedy
Target audieence : adult
Breif Synpos: It is about a man, named odd thomas who can see ghosts and helps them. It starts out like the sixth sense, but it is much different
Why You Reccomend It: It is a great book
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: I don't not recommend it.
Rating: 9.7/10


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Sep 4, 2006)

Book Title: House
Author's Name: Frank E. Peretti
Previous Titles By Author: Hangman's Curse, Nightmare Academy, The Visitation
Genre: Christian Fiction, Horror, Myster
Target audieence: Late teens/adult
Breif Synpos: It is about two families, both of their cars run over spike strips, on the same night and come across this same hotel. But then something happens, the family at this inn are crazy! Stuck in the backwoods of Alabama, but then the house rules appear on a can. The rules are this:

1. I killed God
2. I will kill anyone who enters my home
3. Give me a body and I may let rule two slide

The three families, trapped in a plantation like inn have to fight, and avoid each other, wanting the other dead to get out alive. They have until sunrise... Who make it out alive?
Why You Reccomend It: The book is great to read during free time, and at night especially, giving you rush of excitement, awe, and confusion of who will die, and what is going on.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: It can get creepy, and scary at many times, but still very good
Rating: 9/10


----------



## Zeig (Sep 19, 2006)

A funny book recommendation: Super Fudge. Great book, I laughed a lot. Recommended.

A more of a novel, one of my favorites: Who Moved My Cheese. Good book. I understood it a lot. Couldn't put the book down until the very end.


----------



## Vincent1333 (Nov 2, 2006)

Book Title: Across the Nightingale Floor
Author: Lian Hearn
Other Titles by Author: The rest of the "Tales of the Otori" Series
Genre: Fantasy
Audience: teens/Adult
Summary: A boy is off in the mountains looking for mushrooms only to reyurn home and find that his village is under attack by The Daimyo of a neighboring Territory. He family is killed but he is rescued by a mysterious man and informs him that the boys father was actually a ninja. The man adopts the boy who he believes holds amazing potential.
Recommended: To those interested in Japanese culture and/or ninja,This is a great book.
Don't Recommend: Those uninterested in japan, fiction, or a great book
Rating: 9.5/10


----------



## DeathRose (Nov 2, 2006)

title: Twilight
its just a really good book


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 7, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:


> David Sedaris



fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes


----------



## DragonReaper01 (Dec 7, 2006)

Someone has probably already suggested it, but:

Farenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury

It's a book about sociey in the near future where books are banned and culture completely rejects and sort of intelligence that would make you stand out from the crowd. Because books are banned, there are firemen that burn down the houses of people that are discovered to have books. The main character is one of those firemen.


----------



## Rangerred (Dec 10, 2006)

Book title:-DragonFlight

Author's Name:-Anne McCaffery

Previous Titles By Author:-DragonQuest,The White Dragon,MoretaragonLady of Pern,Nerlika's Story,Dragon'sDawn,The Renegades of Pern,All the Weyrs of Pern,The Cronicles of Pern:First Fall,The Dolphins of Pern,Dragonseye,The Masterharper of Pern,The Skies of Pern,A Gift of Dragons,and Dragon's Kin

Genre:-Science Fiction/Fantasy

Target Audience:-Mature Teenagers

Breif Synpos:-In Pern a girl named Lessa poses as a drudge waiting for her chance to pay back the evil ruler of Ruath hold,Faxxe,for the treacherous deads he comitted ten years ago.When F'lar kills Faxxe he discovers Lessa and she becomes Weyrwoman of Benden Weyr.

Why reccomend it:-It is a very deep book and it is a very praised series.

Why you don't reccomend it:-Becuase it has very adult conversations aout things little kids shouldn't read.

Rating:-9

Where to get it:-In any old book store in the Science Fiction section.


----------



## Guardsman Bass (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Prince of Nothing Trilogy*

*Book Title:* _The Prince of Nothing Trilogy: The Darkness That Comes Before, The Warrior-Prophet, The Thousandfold Thought._
*Author's Name:* R. Scott Bakker
*Previous Titles By Author:* First Series.
*Genre:* Realist Fantasy/High Fantasy
*Target audieence :* 18+ (depiction of violence, sexuality, mature themes)
*Breif Synopsis:* Borrowing parallels from the Crusades and the Mediterranean ancient world, Bakker creates a deeply realistic portrait of a Holy War between two religions, but in a world of powerful magic and an implacable ancient enemy. Into this setting are several characters coming from different backgrounds and histories, drawn irrevocably into the Holy War and changed, for better or worse.
*Why You Reccomend It:* More than even George R.R. Martin, Bakker creates a fantasy world and story that is deeply dark, gritty, and realistic. The magic system is probably the most well-balanced I've seen in any fantasy novel, and Bakker goes to great lengths to give a comprehensible and unique philosophical underpinning to it. As mentioned, the stories draw parallels from the historical crusades, but are not exact duplications, merely inspired.

What really makes this work great, though, are the characters. Bakker has taken some of the traditional characters in fantasy novels - like the wizard, maiden, warrior, and the like- and twisted them into a realistic form. There is a sorceror - sort of. There is a maiden - not really. 

Bakker draws everyone, even his antagonists, ultimately in shades of Gray, and the main character, Anasurimbor Kellhus, represents the most fantastic example of this. I would recommend this work to anyone with an interest in strong character development, gritty,realistic fantasy, and well-balanced magic set into an amazingly developed world-backstory.
*Why Dont' you Reccommend It:*Make no mistake; this work is not for children. It portrays a world similar to the Classical Mediterranean in all its shades of gray and dark, including slavery, the low status of women, and so forth. Add on to this the frank portrayal of violence in ancient warfare, plus the depictions of the emotional trauma the main characters go through, and it's not an easy work.
*Rating:*10/10
*Where to get:* Amazon is your friend.


----------



## ThisCorrosion (Dec 13, 2006)

*Book Title:-* The Gormenghast (trilogy)
*Author's Name:-* Mervyn Peake
*Previous Titles By Author:-* Mr Pye, Letters From a Lost Uncle
*Genre:-* Gothic, fantasy
*Target audieence :-* 16/18+

*Breif Synopsis:-* It centres around the castle Gormenghast and throughout the heir, Titus Groan's life (pre birth, birth, childhood). Titus, however, is not the central character of the first two parts. The first two enstallments concern themselves with sly kitchen boy Steerpike and the darkening and terrifying events happening within Gormenghast. The third part concerns itself with Titus' adventures.

*Why You Reccomend It:-* This is a stunning and stunningly horrifying tale that is most certainly worth the effort to read. Peake's prose is rich with fine detail, deep yet dark and twisted imagery and beautiful poetic turns of phrase. Each of the characters are unique (except the twins) and deeply flawed which adds to their appeal as you feel you can connect better with them. 

Once I started to read this book I was lost within this fantastic yet believeable world. The prose, although can be tough going at times is so beautiful that you have to continue. There is no way to tell where the plot will take you as there are plenty of unexpected twists and turns which make these books all the more exciting. 

The complex characters will find you liking the villian of the piece, Steerpike and sideing with his genius plots and at others hating the seemingly spoilt brat prince, Titus. And just as you are getting used to it, everything will switch in a flash.

This book is a *must* read.


*Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- * The last part (Titus Alone) seems a bit of a cop out and broken up compared to the other two. It doesn't help that Peake was insane when he wrote it (explaining the surreal writing and confusing parts of the plot where you really do get lost) and nearing the end of his life (he died before he completely finished this book). If you have trouble with thick plots and even thicker prose then this will not be for you as you will find the style too tough to finish. If not, then don't let the last part put you off. This book is certainly worth the read.

*Rating:-* 10 out of 10, easily.
*Where to get:-* Amazon.co.uk


----------



## O-Ren (Dec 14, 2006)

Book Title: The Divine Comedy: Inferno

Author's Name: Dante I.

Previous Titles By Author: Dante's Inferno

Genre: Dependant upon Regilious belief Fiction/Non-Fiction 

Target audience: Late teens/adult

Brief Synopsis: Through the use of the vivid and concise descriptions, the author takes one into a journey throughout the distinct levels of Hell, each canto guides you through Dante's preconceived notions of Hell. The people Dante meets in each level yearn for redemption and a chance to see God but they are forged into deep dispear without ever seeing true light but instead endless dark
eternity.Although I'm only on the fifth level this book is a *must read*. 

Negatives: You might not enjoy this book because of the thick/heavy Italian but since I speak fluent Italian it makes it a bit easier but the book still contains proverbs that I don't understand but there are completely translated version out there to make it easier.

9/10


----------



## Katta San (Dec 27, 2006)

book title: Gamerz heaven
Author: Maki Murakimi
type: Anime

about a guy named Kaito Suzuki is a gamer. He gets this disk, and he plays it. He ends up in another world, and he's in a game........He gets owned by a level 80 ( he is lvl 3) and, it just kindo goes on like that...


----------



## Ziltoid (Jan 11, 2007)

jus so you all know this is a seires of books

Book Title:-Sharps's Tiger 

Author's Name:-Bernard Cornwell 

Previous Titles By Author:-too many to list

Genre:- Historical fiction

Target audieence :-M 

Breif Synpos:-it's set in the early 1800's and is all about main charcter Richard Sharpe who is a redcoat. the books follow him in his many adventures in the army.

Why You Reccomend It:-the books are a great snapshot of life back then and it's just a great read

Rating:- 10


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 28, 2007)

The EXEQTIONER said:


> Better than the Davinci Code IMO.




I have to agree, angels and demons is so intelligently written that i sometimes found myself believing the chracters.


----------



## Lightspeed Suzuka (Feb 4, 2007)

Book Title: Airs Beneath the Moon
Author's Name: Toby Bishop
Previous Titles By Author: Cry Havoc, a Depth of Honour (completely different)
Genre: Fantasy
Target audieence : PG-13
Breif Synpos: I'm not good at reviews, so here's the official one from Booklist:
Larkyn Hamley, a 14-year-old farm girl with a special affinity for animals, finds a lost, starving, pregnant mare and cares for her. The mare dies giving birth to a colt that, much to Lark's surprise, has wings. She lovingly cares for him, and he bonds with her. A bond with a winged horse is for life, and when Horsemistress Philippa Winter arrives for the colt, she realizes she must take Lark, too, to the Academy of the Air, which trains winged foals and their riders-to-be. There Lark faces snobbery and hostility on the part of young women of noble birth, and she runs afoul of the devious plans of the power-hungry, sadistic eldest son of the dying duke, owner and protector of the birth lines of the winged horses. Bishop enables us to visualize the horses in solo flight and complicated formations, scenes at the academy are utterly real, and the characters have dimension. In short, this is a thoroughly satisfying read, fortunately with enough loose ends to justify a sequel.
Why You Reccomend It: Airs Beneath the Moon is a much-needed addition to the fantasy Genre.  The main character is a strong female, and she does not need a man to protect her- in fact, that itself would be her downfall.  It's about time Fantasy had some main female characters who weren't there mostly for romance.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: If you're looking for one of those fantasy novels where everything is wishy-washy and romance-based, don't look here.
Rating: 9.5/10
Where to get: 

~Loves, Suzuka


----------



## Woodrokiro (Feb 11, 2007)

FOR GIRLS
Title: Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants
Author:Ann Brashares
Genre:General
(a series)Its about these girls who are best friends and find a pair of pants that fit them all perfectly. It turns out that these friends spend summers away from each other, and trade the pants off to each friend for about two(or three) weeks. Each of the girls have their own inner or outer problem, so the book revolves around that
I recommend it because it teaches a lot of lessons and deals with the same problems teen girls are facing every day. Its *inspirational* about the power of friendship.
Rating:8,9
just go to Borders to get it.....
For Both Boys/Girls
Title: Sleeping Freshmen Never Lie
Author: David Lubar
Genre: Comedy
This book is basically a survival guide for freshmen in high school. This kid, Scott, is a freshman(no duh..) and is writing a survival guide for his unborn sibling. 
I recommend this book because its HILARIOUS. This kid has the same thoughts going through his head as any other kid would, and all of the things the kids do are something you could imagine in high school.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 9, 2007)

*Book Title:*Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince

*Author's Name:* J.K.Rowling

*Previous Titles By Author:*

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone 
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them
Quidditch Through the Ages 
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix

*Genre:* Fantasy

*Target audieence:* Everyone

*Breif Synpos:* It's Harry Potter's sixth year at Hogwarts and many questions gets answered. Harry learns about Lord Voldemort's past, and   we follow him as he prepare for the battle against the Dark Lord. 

*Why You Reccomend It:* Rowling have finally done it; Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince is without a doubt the best book in the series. Many loose ends get sorted out, and the connection you have with the characters is stronger than ever. Harry, Ron and Hermione is becoming adults and their change is really enjoyable. 

*Rating:* 9/10, it's almost perfect. The last one will probably get 10/10.


----------



## elena6375 (Mar 13, 2007)

book: a great and terrible beauty
author: libba bray
other books: rebel angel 
(and others? not so sure, she may have written other stuff)
summary: a girl sees her mother die on her 16th birthday, in a vision. sent to school were she has no friends no family (they are away) and no idea why she has (or what they are) powers. Evil woman named Circe is out to get her, and she found a dairy from a lady who was circe's friend and how they had the same power that she does now. a lot of secrets and plot twists, has a hella sad ending that is contiued in the second book, rebel angels.

set in india, then britian. really good


----------



## SHiNiGaMiSHiNoBi545 (Mar 19, 2007)

*CHiCK BOOK!!*

*Book Title*: _Snow Flower and the Secret Fan_

*Author*: Lisa See

*Other Books by Lisa See*: _Dragon Bones_, _On Gold Mountain_, _Flower Net_, _The Interior_, _Half+Half_

*Genre*: drama, tragedy, somewhat romance

*Target Audience*: hmm...I would say around...PG-16

*Brief Sypnosis*: In 19th century China, two girls are destined to be _laotong_, or 'old sames' (kinda like BFF...only more serious), and they stick by each other, but after they get married and seperate to new lives, they start drifting apart, going through lots of hardships ever since their feet were bound.

*Why I Recommend It*: It's a beautiful and heartwarming yet also heart breaking story. I know the genre I put makes it sound sappy, but trust me, it's worth your while. I borrowed this novel from my BFF and when I was done with it, I got upset because I had nothing to look forward to anymore...yea, it's that good . The author's really good at manipulating your feelings to appropriately fit the scenes _to the extremes_.

*Why I Don't Recommend It*:  I recommend only girls and not guys reading it because the entire novel is about two girls and their lives growing up together as daughters, wives, and headmistress of the household eventually; I don't think the guys would understand their hardships very well. However, to encourage guys in reading this book (if it works), there's a small lesbian-like scene in that novel and they talk about 'bed business' a lot ...and yea, that's how they say 'sex' .

*Rating*: 10/10 

*Where To Find It*: um...a bookstore =_0. But if you prefer shopping on the web, here you go: ,


----------



## Altron (Mar 21, 2007)

Power of One
Beowulf
THe Outsiders
Iron Kingdom Rise and Downfall Of Prussia


----------



## carnage (Mar 30, 2007)

cell by stephen king 8/10
life expectancy by dean koontz 9.5/10
broken and stolen by kelley armstrong 9/10
the vampire within  forget by who 9/10
whitefang by jack london 9.5/10
THE TERROR by dan simmons 9/10

I recommend you join  if you enjoy books they have good prices and once in a  while they do a buy one get one free deal that is unlimited. buy 5 get 5 free etc.


----------



## stardust (Apr 13, 2007)

DeathRose said:


> title: Twilight
> its just a really good book



Is that the one by Stephenie Meyer?


----------



## carnage (Apr 13, 2007)

how about the terror i havent read it but it sounds really suspenseful.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 14, 2007)

The entire Discworld series by Terry Pratchett.  Bumbling wizards, werepersons, intrigue & humor!

The Hellflower/Butterfly series by eluki bes shahar.  SciFi with intrigue, heroes and a sentient navcomp.


----------



## impersonal (Apr 21, 2007)

TekJounin said:


> The entire Discworld series by Terry Pratchett.  Bumbling wizards, werepersons, intrigue & humor!



I second that! Easy to read; interesting and funny. And if you've got some cultural background, you'll see that the references are extremely numerous.

As for me, I recommend pretty much everything from Nietzsche ("*The gay science*" is good for a start). For starters in philosophy, "*The banquet*" by Plato is a nice read - it's about love.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 24, 2007)

"The Tao Is Silent" by Raymond Smullyan. i think it came out in 1979. its nonfiction and extremely enlightening. but you have to be smart enough to appreciate it.


----------



## carnage (Apr 24, 2007)

the vampire within book 1


----------



## Voynich (Apr 24, 2007)

Wei Hui - Shanghai Baby : About a young writer in Shanghai that's trying to break through, keep her boyfriend off drugs and is failing not to give in to the charms of another guy. Bit hard to describe, but really good. Apparently still a banned book in China.

Bernard Cornwell - The Winter King : King Arthur story. Not historically correct at all, but much easier to believe than the orginal stories. Alot of flawed characters (Arthur, Guinevere, Merlin, Lancelot... they all have their flaws which makes them more likeable and gives the story a nice edge). 
When Highking Uther's son Mordred is born with some defunctions, Uther asks his bastardson Arthur to protect him till he is old enough to rule. Arthur's arranged marriage with a princess from their enemy Powys fails due to Guinevere seducing him and them marrying in secret. Now at war with Powys who have made a pact with Saxons and Merlin having dissappeared, Arthur is being cornered in from all sides.


----------



## carnage (Apr 24, 2007)

i have a exact replica of king arthurs sword the excalibur.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 24, 2007)

Well I'm glad you don't let the general difference between ontopic and offtopic slow you down. 

More ontopic:

Another + for the Discworld series. 
And Neil Gaiman's Sandman and Warren Ellis' Transmetropolitan series. Eventhough they're comics, they're still a must read.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 30, 2007)

A clockwork orange by anthony burgess was good for me. i think the movie ruins it because at the end of the novel the whole plot like gets turned upside down basically, and in a more interesting manner.


----------



## carnage (May 1, 2007)

I recommend the spiderman 3 paperback novel.


----------



## Nikitaa (May 6, 2007)

oh i have so many books i'd like to recommend.. but well, i just go with these two cos i've read them recently and they are still in my mind..

*Carlos Ruiz Zafon: The shadow of the wind:*
Wonderful story..  It made me cry. Hm, what its about.. its a kinda complicated story. its about love.. but god, what a love.. it made me cry.. and i cant find any words.. well, i put it short: a boy gets a book and that book makes such changes in his life.. he gets into danger because of that book and moreover, gets to know one of the saddest love stories...

another one:
*Anne Tyler: The Amateur Marriage:*
this is also another book about finding your true love but finding the true love doesnt always imply that you live happily together.. yeah, there were two persons who loved each other and it seemed they were made for each other.. but somehow they couldnt get along... i loved it.


----------



## Morwain (May 8, 2007)

*Speak Laurie Halse-Anderson* anything by*Amelia Atwater-Rhodes*
Anything by *William Shakespeare* most things by *Victor Hugo* such as*The Hunchback of Notre Dame* or*Les Miserables*(sp?)


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 8, 2007)

The Farseer Trilogy, which includes Assassin's Apprentice, Royal Assassin, and Assassin's Quest; all by Robin Hobb. Then read the continuations of the main character's story by reading the Tawny Man trilogy, which includes Fool's Errand, Golden Fool, and Fool's Fate. Fans of the fantasy genre won't be disappointed.


----------



## Onislayer123 (May 9, 2007)

Anyone recommend me some books in the genres of Epic Fantasy, Historical Fantasy, Royalty - Fiction? I just finished the Song of Fire and Ice series by George R.R. Martin(wonderful series) and need something new to read.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 9, 2007)

Onislayer123 said:


> Anyone recommend me some books in the genres of Epic Fantasy, Historical Fantasy, Royalty - Fiction? I just finished the Song of Fire and Ice series by George R.R. Martin(wonderful series) and need something new to read.





9Tail-Hokage said:


> The Farseer Trilogy, which includes Assassin's Apprentice, Royal Assassin, and Assassin's Quest; all by Robin Hobb. Then read the continuations of the main character's story by reading the Tawny Man trilogy, which includes Fool's Errand, Golden Fool, and Fool's Fate. Fans of the fantasy genre won't be disappointed.



The fantasy books I've read since A Song Of Ice and Fire have all seemed watered down in some ways, but not this one. The Farseer/Tawny Man trilogies were the only series that held its own against aSoIaF. It also matches your preferences in a book. It's epic, there's some good history and backstory, and the books follows the life of a royal bastard. So check royalty off the list. Most importantly, there's great writing. I _strongly_ recommend it.


----------



## sel (May 11, 2007)

Here we go

*Paolo Coelho ~ The witch of PortoBello*

This book is written in an unothodox style but condidering the themes prominent throughout the story, such as that of Self-discovery and what our lifes purpose is for and who we live it for, its effective. The book is narrated in first person not by the protagonist, but by people whove known her and affected her or hte reverse during her life, with each paragraph belonging to a different person, such as her mother, pastor and boss. It flows well and i recommend it to all, not only for entertainment but from what you can get from it.


----------



## Ulfgar (May 19, 2007)

The Vang: The Military Form
Christopher Rowely
Previous works: Starhammer, Black Ship 
Scifi
PG-13-R 

Excellent book and series whose antagonists provided the basis for the Flood of Halo fame. very good writing, Tolkien-esque in descriptive detail. 

Very dark and gory for a book as he goes into even greater detail in combat situations

I would reccommend the whole vang trilogy but as the this characterizes the Vang the best it would be better to start here and then read Starhammer and then The Vang: the Battlemaster.
Where to find Amazon


----------



## Nikitaa (May 31, 2007)

*WALLY LAMB: Couldn't Keep It to Myself*: Wally Lamb and the Women of York Correctional Institution (Testimonies from our Imprisoned Sisters)

link to amazon:



I just finished reading the first story of one inmate and I highly recommend it!  Gotta love Wally Lamb


----------



## Arios (May 31, 2007)

I finished reading the third in the series of *The Kingdoms of Thorn and Bone by Greg Keyes* not long ago. I've often heard it being dubbed as George R.R. Martin lite although I've never read anything by Martin, but The Kingdoms of Thorn and Bone definitely serves to create some memorable and likeable characters due to it's fairly heavy focus on character development.  Now all i've got to do is what about another year for the concluding book  Just as well i've got plenty of David eddings and Terry Brooks to read


----------



## barrendesert (Jun 2, 2007)

*Middlesex * by Jeffery Eugenides. Go read it, it's about XO male hermaphrodites. But seriously... It's a journey through this kid's life as he goes through two births, one as a female, and the next, a male. It's an absolutely AMAZING novel, I couldn't put it down. In fact, I'm rereading it for a 3rd time.. Hehe.. You'll find it at a bookstore next to *the Virgin Suicides* (also by Eugenides).


----------



## Shadow (Jun 8, 2007)

A THOUSAND SPLENDID SUNS- KHALED HOSSEINI

Story depicts the story of Mariam and Laila.  Two Afghan woman who has suffered because of the war.  It begins with Mariam who is forced to marry a severely old man after she runs off to meet her father only to be stood up.  Her mother then commits suicide because of this and she has no choice but marry this despicable old man.

Story is then cotinued by Laila a wonderful young woman who is well taught by her father Babi because he is a professor.  When the war begins to hit close to home they try to leave their home only to be shot down by a rocket.  The only person who survives is Laila and is forced to marry the same old despicable old man Rasheed who is also Mariam's husband.

Due to the times and culture, their only safehaven is Rasheed because of the Taliban rule.  However, that does not help either women as Rasheed beats them both constantly, sometimes even close to death.

In the end, both women finally end their struggles in life but not without sacrifice.

It is a gripping book, I seriously was not able to put this down and was finally relieved to finish this book at the end.  I was always in a constant state of nervous breakdown mode because I could not stand what was happening to these women.  Everytime I think something good is going to happen to them and the author was going to give them a break or some sort of resemblance of happiness, it ends horribly for them.  Although, I was sad throughout this book I am glad to have read it.  It is a profound book that has touched my soul.


----------



## mrpresidenthehe (Jun 26, 2007)

*Book Title*:   (all the books are pretty much parts of the same novel)
*Author's Name*:  
*Previous Titles By Author*:  


*Genre*: Fiction
*Target audieence *:  Everyone
*Breif Synopsis*:  A boy is raised neglected and unwanted, socialized to believe he is worth less than dirt, until he learns that he is a wizard with a deplorable past and a great destiny that could save or end the world.  
*Why You Recommend It*:  Firstly, it's a great story, well written, emotional attachment; once you start, you won't stop until you get to the last book available to you.  Secondly, it deals with many mature themes, such as shame, friendship, revenge, politics, easy path vs right path, decision making, choosing your battles, inequality, and above all else, death.  Thirdly, it's not written so obscurely that you need a dictionary by your side to read it.  Fourthly, the Harry Potter series has such a large global fanbase, and joining it can only mean gain to the reader.  The fanbase itself attributes to the series' greatness.  
*Why Dont' you Recommend It*:  Despite being a very mature series, Harry Potter is largely a fantasy novel.  Hence, it elicits a childish connotation.  If you're too proud to be seen as a softy, you might have more to lose than to gain if you read Harry Potter and are caught with one of the books.  
*Rating*:  10/10
Where to get:  Link removed


----------



## Mateo Hyuuga (Jun 27, 2007)

If you like sort o scary stories you should get the book "Thirsty" by M.T. Anderson.  You might know the auther from some of his other books.  "whales on stilts" and "Feed".  Thirsty is about a teenage boy named chrisopher and his parents always fight.  And where he lives vampires are sorta like extreme criminals or murderers.  they are found and then lynched (killed.  usually a steak through the heart or they get their hed cut off) He's in love (strong likes) this one girl who is popular and he has no chance with her.  as if life wasn't bad enough after going to the lynching of a vampire..he finds out he's turning into a vampire.  The Rest of the story involves 2 celestial beings that clam to be helping him.  one a vampire trying to free the vampire lord, and the other froom the forces of light.  but the problem is he doesn't know which is which.  And the worst part is that in a matter of time he will be a full vampire and will kill others.  He doesn't know what to do as his life crumbles.  

The cover of the book is a picture of vampire teeth/fangs.  or the other cover looks like a vampire trying to bite a person who is laying flat on their back


I give this book a 11/10.  its recommend for young adults.


----------



## UchihaVengance (Jun 28, 2007)

Book Title:- The godfather
Author's Name:- mario puzo
Previous Titles By Author:- the family
Genre:- fiction
Target audieence :- M  i guess
Breif Synpos:- mobster life, and the business
Why You Reccomend It:- iono, this is my first novel actually, its pretty good however i didnt finish
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- boring chapters that drag the story along
Rating:- 7.5/10
Where to get: i actually i got this book from a book store


----------



## _mizunderstod_ (Jun 28, 2007)

*Ender's Game*

Book Title:- Ender's Game 
Author's Name:- Orson Scott Card 
Previous Titles By Author:- Dunno
Genre:- Sci-Fi
Target audieence : I'm guessin' PG-13
Breif Synpos: Set in the future where a genius boy, Ender, is taken away from his family to go to space in this military academy for children to be trained to fight off against buggers (aliens).
Why You Reccomend It: Just really good and someting you can't put down. I thought it had a lot of action stuff in it. Also has some intelligent points. 
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: Some parts were slow to it I think, I read it a year ago so I don't remember everything (just that it's good)
Rating:10/10
Where to get:- Border I guess,lol,Middle School/High School Library.


----------



## Iruka (Jun 30, 2007)

*For the Lady*

*Book Title:* The Fairy Godmother

*Author's Name:* Mercedes Lackey

*Genre:* Fantasy, Romance

*Target audieence:* Those that like reading fantasy romance, I guess

*Breif Synpos:*
*Spoiler*: _(Taken from Amazon.com)_ 



 In the land of the Five Hundred Kingdoms, the Tradition, that ineffable magic, holds the promise of happily-ever-after for all deserving young maidens and courteous princes charming. But the Tradition also leads some in its thrall to pain, suffering and gruesome death. Feisty 19-year-old Elena Klovis seems destined to be an Ella of the Cinders (Cinderella), at the mercy of her wicked stepmother and greedy stepsisters. To escape their clutches, Elena tries to get work as a maidservant, but her fairy godmother, Madame Bella, has other plans for her. Elena becomes Madame Bella's apprentice, doing her best, among other challenges, to ensure that evil does not subvert Tradition. The only problem is that fairy godmothers are not themselves allowed to fall in love. It's up to Elena, who has vowed to reform a wayward prince, to tease out the threads of a new Tradition.


 For short, Cinderella become a fairy godmother because she didn't get her chance in her story. Then, as a fairy godmother one of Cinderella's job was to help the three princes from the Princess and the Pea(?) story, but one of the prince is too selfish/mean so she turn him into a donkey and he had to work for her. Of course, every now and then, she let him turn back into a human. Later on, she fell in love with him, but fairy godmother can't fall in love. That's the law with the Tradition magic that control these fairy tale story. Fairy Godmothers are the one who are the direct servant of Tradition Magic.

*Why You Reccomend It:* It's a light-heart, funny, entertaining escape novel. It's fairy-tale story with a twist and more.

*Why Dont' you Reccommend It:* As almost all romance novel, ending is a little cheesy, but still it's good.

*Rating:* 9/10

*Where to get:* Bookstore


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

*Sir Apropos of Nothing* ~ Peter David


----------



## Dango (Jul 10, 2007)

It's very short, will take 30 minutes maximum to read.
It's writing is simple, easy to understand, yet strangely meaningful. 

The Monk who sold his Ferrari. 
For every person who's suffering from the pain of meeting deadlines and overworking hours. There (amazingly) IS a life outside these scenarios!

Really spiritual-awakening.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 13, 2007)

James Paterson

Alex Cross Series..if you want titles i can provide that...but anything James Patterson is good to read especially if you like mystery and detective books


----------



## DeathkillerD (Jul 13, 2007)

Codex Alera, and Dresden Files by Jim Butcher


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

Sir Apropos of Nothing. it's a very good book, you guys need to try reading it.


----------



## Iril (Jul 16, 2007)

If this one has been done before, sorry guys.

Book Title:- Scar Night

Author's Name:- Alan Campbell

Previous Titles By Author:- None (This may be wrong, but i'm pretty sure it's his first book)

Genre:- Fiction, Fantasy / Horror

Target audience :-  PG-13 (No real "target" audience but w/e)

Breif Synpos:- A very religious city that hangs above an abyss by massive chains. When people die they must be blessed then dropped into the abyss by priests or be doomed to walk a hellish maze for eternity. The reason for the dropping part is that the God (or a god) resides in the abyss and these soul offerings will apparently allow him to form an army to rise up against his parent.
The story revolves around Dill, an Angel who never learned to fly as he was born in an age with no need for war and his trainer, a "Spine adept". Spine are the assasins of the church and are 'tempered' to have no feelings.
At the same time, the church is attempting to catch a rogue vampiric angel named Carnival, somebody is kidnapping people off the streets and then dumping them with no blood left in their body, and a man named Mr Nettle tries to find the murderer of his daughter wielding only a large carving knife.

Why You Reccomend It:- It's a great, exiting book with fantastic ideas and a gripping storyline.

Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- If you don't like blood or people dying or are against fake religions

Rating:- 10

a link to buy the book from: Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Iril (Jul 16, 2007)

If this one has been done before, sorry guys.

Book Title:- Scar Night

Author's Name:- Alan Campbell

Previous Titles By Author:- None (This may be wrong, but i'm pretty sure it's his first book)

Genre:- Fiction, Fantasy / Horror

Target audience :-  PG-13 (No real "target" audience but w/e)

Breif Synpos:- A very religious city that hangs above an abyss by massive chains. When people die they must be blessed then dropped into the abyss by priests or be doomed to walk a hellish maze for eternity. The reason for the dropping part is that the God (or a god) resides in the abyss and these soul offerings will apparently allow him to form an army to rise up against his parent.
The story revolves around Dill, an Angel who never learned to fly as he was born in an age with no need for war and his trainer, a "Spine adept". Spine are the assasins of the church and are 'tempered' to have no feelings.
At the same time, the church is attempting to catch a rogue vampiric angel named Carnival, somebody is kidnapping people off the streets and then dumping them with no blood left in their body, and a man named Mr Nettle tries to find the murderer of his daughter wielding only a large carving knife.

Why You Reccomend It:- It's a great, exiting book with fantastic ideas and a gripping storyline.

Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- If you don't like blood or people dying or are against fake religions

Rating:- 10

a link to buy the book from: Amazon.co.uk


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Jul 18, 2007)

_One-Hundred Years of Solitude_ by Gabriel Garcia Marquez

I haven't actually read the book yet, but one of my friends recommended it to me, and she knows good books. 

I copied this description from B&N website

The novel tells the story of the rise and fall of the mythical town of Macondo through the history of the Buendía family. It is a rich and brilliant chronicle of life and death, and the tragicomedy of humankind. In the noble, ridiculous, beautiful, and tawdry story of the Buendía family, one sees all of humanity, just as in the history, myths, growth, and decay of Macondo, one sees all of Latin America.

Love and lust, war and revolution, riches and poverty, youth and senility -- the variety of life, the endlessness of death, the search for peace and truth -- these universal themes dominate the novel. Whether he is describing an affair of passion or the voracity of capitalism and the corruption of government, Gabriel García Márquez always writes with the simplicity, ease, and purity that are the mark of a master.

Alternately reverential and comical, One Hundred Years of Solitude weaves the political, personal, and spiritual to bring a new consciousness to storytelling. Translated into dozens of languages, this stunning work is no less than an accounting of the history of the human race.

here's the link to B&N as well:


----------



## Dango (Jul 27, 2007)

I'VE FOUND A NEW FAVORITE BOOK. 

*Such a pretty girl, by Laura Weiss.*
Fiction.
Target Audience: PG13. Probably. 
Dark, angsty read. The somewhat dark-stereotyped story of a girl who has a dad as a p*d*p**** and a mom who's siding with him. 


> "The authorities promised her nine years of safety, but only gave her three."​


*Rating:* 8.5-ish?
*Where to get:*


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 27, 2007)

mrpresidenthehe said:


> *Why Dont' you Recommend It*:  Despite being a very mature series, Harry Potter is largely a fantasy novel.  Hence, it elicits a childish connotation.  If you're too proud to be seen as a softy, you might have more to lose than to gain if you read Harry Potter and are caught with one of the books.



I feel sick.


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 27, 2007)

The Dresden Files by Jim Butcher
Genre: ScFi/Mystery
Audience: probably more mature teens (sexual content, especially book five and six, as well as gore)
Description:


			
				Jim-Butcher.com said:
			
		

> Harry Dresden is the best at what he does. Well, technically, he's the only at what he does. So when the Chicago P.D. has a case that transcends mortal creativity or capability, they come to him for answers. For the "everyday" world is actually full of strange and magical things -- and most of them don't play well with humans. That's where Harry comes in. Takes a wizard to catch a -- well, whatever.
> 
> There's just one problem. Business, to put it mildly, stinks. So when the police bring him in to consult on a grisly double murder committed with black magic, Harry's seeing dollar signs. But where there's black magic, there's a black mage behind it. And now that mage knows Harry's name. And that's when things start to get... interesting.
> 
> Magic. It can get a guy killed.



I find the most appealing feature of this series is the fact Harry Dresden is an extremely human hero and his actions never stray from his character.  That and the fact it is riddled with sarcasm and wise ass remarks from Dresden XD


----------



## drache (Sep 18, 2007)

to the above, add the Codex of Aleria (books 1-3 are out) by Butcher too.

Why I reccomend them:

The biggest reason is it's a rather refreshing and different fantasy world. Not only is the main hero of the book different from everyone else in the realm but that difference is truely a bit of a handicap.

Add to that in both his series Butcher has shown an amazing ability to write both short term and long term plots and weave them together amazingly well without requiring you to take notes on the book. Not alot of authors I know can do this and I find it something that I really enjoy it.


----------



## Curry (Sep 20, 2007)

*Diplomacy* by Kissinger.

It's the history of diplomacy by one of the world's most renowned diplomat. It is a vital reading for anyone interested in Politics. Personally, as a student of International Relations, I believe this is the most important and seminal work on foreign policy in decades.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 29, 2007)

you can search for Willbur Shith's books. Any book of his is great, I suppose, though I've readed River God, and I haven;t been dissapointed


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

Fantasy authors:
Tolkien.  Duh.
Kristen Britain.
RA Salvatore- the books that focus on Drizzt Do'Urden are best; I don't like his other stuff.  His heart is with Drizzt.
Garth Nix
Robin McKinley
Robin Jarvis
Christie Golden
JK Rowling.  Again, duh
The Thieves World series
...
Read Villains By Necessity.
...
Also read 'The Golden Compass' trilogy... and the Artemis Fowl books... and the Inkheart series... and Tamora Pierce books... They are pretty kiddish, but that doesn't make them any less good.

Other Books and Writers:
Death be not Proud.
Cry, the Beloved Country
To Kill a Mockingbird
Black Hawk Down
The Dictionary- not kidding.  It's actually riveting after awhile.  Try it sometime.
Any Shakespeare, though I recommend "Henry the Fifth" and "The Merchant of Venice."
Animal Farm
1984
Fahrenheit 451... it is 451, right?
Flatland- Unbelievable.
Balkan Ghosts.
Anything by Shel Silverstein.  He was a great man.  I recommend "The Giving Tree."
Emily Dickinson
Edgar Allen Poe
Robert Frost
William Wordsworth
Elizabeth Barrett Browning
Night
Into Thin Air
The Sociopath Next Door- terrifying, non-fiction book about the mind of a sociopath...
Lord of the Flies- read it once.  Don't read it again...
The Giver... So lovely... a must read...
One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovitch
The Oxford Book of Quotations
...

That's all I can come up with at 4:00 am...  Good night... morning... whatever...


----------



## pajamas (Oct 6, 2007)

Twilight, Fullmoon, and Eclipse, surely.


----------



## Fonz_Kakashi (Oct 6, 2007)

Taishōgun said:


> Iron Kingdom Rise and Downfall Of Prussia



Ooh, tell me more.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 10, 2007)

1984 was great!
so was animal farm.
good choices


----------



## MYK (Oct 17, 2007)

currently, I definitely have to recommend RA Salvatore's Legend of Drizzt series. Well-written, complex characters, including side characters...a detailed world with differing cultures...an engaging read, Salvatore had me hooked from the time I read the back cover of the first book!

the Drizzt books go on my list of "Must-Read Fantasy" novels. ^_^


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 18, 2007)

Get reading _Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas_, if you haven't already, by Hunter Thompson.
And _On The Road_ by Jack Kerouac . . . 
And _Animal Farm_ is a great book, I agree


----------



## quizzlix?! (Oct 18, 2007)

Book Title:-Gregor the Overlander (and the rest of the series)
Author's Name:- Suzanne Collins
Previous Titles By Author:- none
Genre:- fantasy/possibly sci-fi
Target audieence :- PG/G
Breif Synpos:- 





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Gregor, an eleven-year-old boy from New York City, was doing his laundry with his two-year-old sister, Boots. The playful Boots was running around, when she suddenly fell through a grate in the laundry room. As Gregor goes after her, he too falls through the grate, and find themselves in a mysterious place called the Underland. As soon as he lands, several over-sized cockroaches find the two siblings, and take them to the Underland city of Regalia. The Regalians recognize this young boy as a warrior that was prophesized to come by a man named Bartholomew of Sandwich, who also was the founder of the Underland.
> In Regalia, Gregor meets a girl his age named Luxa, who is to be the queen of Regalia when she turns sixteen. Gregor also meets her cousins, Henry and Nerissa. He dislikes Luxa for her mean attitude, but Henry, on the other hand, is kinder so he and Gregor get along.
> Gregor soon learns of a prophecy called the "Prophecy of Gray." According to the prophecy, ten Underlanders and two Overlanders (as the people on the surface were called) would set out on a quest to rescue an Overland prisoner, whom Gregor finds out is his long-lost father. Gregor decides to set out on this quest, taking Boots with him. The other members included the cockroaches Tick and Temp, the spiders Gox and Treflex, the humans Luxa and Henry, the rat Ripred, the bats Aurora (Luxa's bat) and Ares (Henry's bat).
> The "questers" set out to rescue Gregor's father. Treflex, whom they first met in the middle of the quest, had died from wounds. After a long trip, Tick also died in an attempt to save Boots. The questers continued their journey, but several of them were mourned at their loss.
> ...


Why You Reccomend It:- It's a good book.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- It's young adult level, and fantasy for those who are adults and/or prefer nonfiction/realistic fiction
Rating:- 8/10
Where to get:- here


----------



## FoolyCooly (Oct 26, 2007)

If you're looking for a good comedy then I recommend _Good Omens_ by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman. It's a satire in which a demon and an angel become fond of human life and attempt to foil the Apocalypse.


----------



## Archon zekrish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm saying one word.. DUNE the birth of modern SF and a bible for all writers.. a must read for all humans that can read.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

Resident Evil: Zero Hour
Resident Evil: The Umbrella Conspiracy
Resident Evil: Caliban Cove
Resident Evil: City of the Dead
Resident Evil: Underworld
Resident Evil: Nemesis
Resident Evil: Code: Veronica



You won't regret it.


----------



## dangoyummy (Oct 30, 2007)

Jane Eyre by Charolotte Bronte
Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte


----------



## Morwain (Nov 27, 2007)

Simon Scarrow's Eagle series or Gates of Fire is a good book.


----------



## carnage (Nov 27, 2007)

DOUBLE CROSS - JAMES PATTERSON


----------



## DaniOfTheMuffins (Nov 27, 2007)

I reccomend the book "A Hundred Words to Make You Sound Smart".


----------



## carnage (Nov 27, 2007)

That book is for idiots


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 28, 2007)

Book Title:- Tar Baby
Author's Name:- Toni Morrison
Previous Titles By Author:- "The Bluest Eye", "Beloved" (I have read none of these)
Genre:- fiction
Target audieence : Mature - vivid descriptions of private parts and phallic imagery
Breif Synpos:- A Black Man by the name of "Son" finds his way ashore to a island in the Carribean inhabited by a rich White Man and his wife, along with two Black servants and their niece Nadine (an "uppity" black woman).  It revolves around this family and the "invasion" of Son and the relationship he begins to build with Nadine
Why You Reccomend It: Recommend because Toni Morrison couples good form (readable) with concepts from academia - Postcolonial Theory, Racism, Feminism, Revolution/Reform, Myth and Tall Tales
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: It's not for Popular Literature crowd although she herself is a bestseller  
Rating:- 10
Where to get: Amazon the thing or check the your Borders or Barnes and Noble.  For the international crowd, there is a high probability that it has been translated.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 29, 2007)

The King in Yellow (Chambers)
then The Mountains of Madness (Lovecraft)
The Case of Charles Dexter Ward (Lovecraft)
and The Gods of Pegana (Lord Dunsany)


----------



## Lselenium (Dec 1, 2007)

The golden key could be a nice suggestion to read!
I'll try it.


----------



## Ticking_Clock (Dec 19, 2007)

*Book Title*:- Eye of the World, Book One of the Wheel of Time series.
*Author's Name*:- Robert Jordan (James Oliver Rigney, Jr.)
*Previous Titles By Author*:- Fallon series under pen name Reagan O'Neal, One of the writers of the new Conan the Barbarian series
*Genre*:- Epic Fantasy
*Target audience* :- Everyone who can read, enjoyable for all ages. My cousin showed me this book and the series when I was only twelve, I'm 20 now and still in love with it. Any my cousin is 36 now and probably still re-reads this series, I know I do.
*Brief Synopsis*:- From Wikipedia


> Robert Jordan's novels concern themselves with one particular incarnation of the Dragon. About 3000 years have passed since the last war between Shadow and Light. This war ended when the Dragon, then born as Lews Therin Telamon, led a daring raid to Shayol Ghul and sealed the breach in the Dark One's prison with the help of a group of other male channelers known as the Hundred Companions (female channelers, due to recent gender politics and the extreme risk of the strike, refused to assist). Though Lews Therin succeeded, the Dark One managed to spread a taint on saidin itself, bringing madness and a wasting sickness to any who channeled it. The taint quickly overcame nearly every male channeler in the world, including Lews Therin and his companions, with catastrophic results that radically changed the face of the earth. From then onwards, Lews Therin was also called the "Kinslayer", as one of the last results of his madness was to destroy everyone who carried his blood as well as everyone he loved.
> 
> For these reasons, the return of the Dragon is a cause for both hope and fear amongst the populace. On the one hand, the Dragon Reborn is the only person capable of defeating Shai'tan, who will inevitably begin to escape his prison. On the other, the Dragon Reborn will still be prey to the madness caused by the taint of evil in saidin, and is a harbinger of the horrifying fact that Shai'tan is once more breaking free. The only man who can save the world is also the man most likely to destroy it.


*Why You Recommend It*:- Supreme pacing and very intricate world and characters suck you and don't let you go, even after you finish the expanse of its twelve book storyline, although only eleven have been released thus far.  In my own opinion I think this book is more exciting than even the LotR series. This book isn't particularly hard to read so if you can read at the 8th grade level you should read this.(Robert Jordan passed away on Sep 16, 2007 but the last book WILL be released written by his wife and his close colleague)
*Why Dont' you Recommend It*:- If you're not a fan of fantasy fiction stay away; this isn't your cup of tea.
*Rating*:- Personal Rating: 10/10 can not recommend this enough.
*Where to get*:- Here


----------



## attackoflance (Dec 24, 2007)

Ticking_Clock said:


> *Book Title*:- Eye of the World, Book One of the Wheel of Time series.
> *Author's Name*:- Robert Jordan (James Oliver Rigney, Jr.)
> *Previous Titles By Author*:- Fallon series under pen name Reagan O'Neal, One of the writers of the new Conan the Barbarian series
> *Genre*:- Epic Fantasy
> ...




this is what i was gonna say, minus everything that makes the post good..mine was gonna look like "Wheel of Time is a good series"


----------



## plox (Jan 2, 2008)

good recomendtions 

now i have somthing to read 
thanks

NOw i have to pay $20 fine at the public Library so i can get those books im to cheap to buy


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2008)

Anything  written by Anton Chekhov, you wont regret it.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2008)

Anythign written by Alexandre Dumas if you want your brain tingled and your mind attacked with a blissful accompaniment of delightful descriptions (this guy is a master of setting scenery).

Or if you want fast-paced action... you can't go past Matthew Reilly.


----------



## Toby (Jan 13, 2008)

*Book Title:*- The Stranger (v. The Outsider)
*Author's Name:*- 
*Previous Titles By Author:*- The Plague, The Fall, A Happy Death, The First Man
*Genre:*- Absurdist fiction
*Target audience:*- M
*Breif Synpos:*- This is a story about a man called Meursault who experiences a series of events which confuse and bother him as he comments throughout the book how he does not fit in with society and how he feels society is estranged to him. His critique is a transsubstantiated commentary from Camus himself pertaining most importantly to his personal disapproval of the French legal system.
*Why You Reccomend It:*- This is a book which makes you think about social justice. It is helpful when confronting oneself with ideas of how accommodating we are as individuals in social situations, and how we deal with social relations on a personal level, and how those relations are dealt with by institutions of social justice like the courts from the aspect of what we call society.

Furthermore, I personally thought this was a great piece for placing readers which are most likely considered by themselves as non-eccentrics into a eccentric person's perception of how social relations are formed, and how people treat each other, from an almost apathetic form of view. This challenging method of story-telling transmutes a perspective of how people just like you and me perceive real-life situations without a strict societal interpretation unlike how we engage in forcibly homogenised behaviour.

For the same reason it raises questions about what is truly real in society, and what we have come to consider real relationships between people, and the consequences of this very extensive relation-shaping behaviour.

*Why Dont' you Reccommend It:*- This book demands that in order to appreciate it, you must try to think in the place of the character, and what significance his experiences are to his psyche, as well as how they vice versa affect his experiences of events. This can be tiring if you don't like stories with absurd situations or with a story which must be strung out and analysed.
*Rating:*- 9
*Where to get:*- Your local library,  (if in North-America try either  or Chapters (Canada))


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Jan 13, 2008)

If this has already been recommended, sue me. I don't feel like reading the thread atm.

*Book Title* :- _A Clockwork Orange_

*Author's Name*:- Anthony Burgess

*Previous Titles By Author*:- _The Long Day Wanes_ trilogy, _One Hand Clapping_

*Genre*:- Realistic fiction

*Target audience*:- R

*Brief Synopsis*:- The book is about the young criminal Alex, who, along with his gang, commits heinous crimes throughout the city he lives in. When Alex is captured, he serves a term in jail for murder, and manages to get freed by undergoing the Ludovico Technique. The book questions morality and the definition of good and evil.

*Why You Recommend It*:- The book is a fascinating and engaging read. The unfortunate truth of it all is that Alex is smarter then everyone around him, but he's evil. Depending on which printing you get- American or British- he may or may not become redeemed. The "nadsat" slang employed really helps draw you into Alex's gritty world.

*Why Don't you Recommend It*:- If you're easily offended, you might as well just stop reading. This book contains graphic descriptions of violence, vague description of rape, crime, and disturbing images. It's a very gritty read, and touches on sensitive ideological issues.

*Rating*:-9.9/10, because the second part of the book kind of lags.

*Where to get*:- The Speed of Dark


----------



## keitorin (Jan 19, 2008)

*Book Title:-* _This Is All: The Pillow Book of Cordelia Kenn_
*Author's Name:-* Aiden Chambers
*Previous Titles By Author:-* _Breaktime, Dance on My Grave, Now I Know, The Toll Bridge, Postcards from No Man's Land_
*Genre:-* fiction
*Target audieence :-* I'd say 15+
*Breif Synpos:-*


> From Aiden Chambers' Website:
> 
> _The story of Cordelia Kenn, told by herself, covering her life from the age of fifteen until the birth of her baby when she is almost twenty. The Pillow Book is an ancient Japanese form: "A notebook or collection of notebooks kept in some accessible but relatively private place, and in which the author would from time to time record impressions, daily events, poems, letters, stories, ideas, descriptions of people, etc." [Ivan Morris in the notes to The Pillow Book of Sei Sh?nagon.] Cordelia intends to give her book to her daughter as a sixteenth birthday present, so that in this way they can share their teenage years. She includes in her book not only her first love affair and her ambitions and thoughts and everyday events that are important to her, but all sorts of things not usually told in stories. She attempts to include all aspects of her life. Not surprisingly, her book is long._


*Why You Reccomend It:-* Even though it's about 800 pages!, I enjoyed every minute of it. It is very well written.
*Why Dont' you Reccommend It:-* I don't know why I wouldn't, except that it's not meant for 'younger teens.'
*Rating:-* 9/10!
*Where to get:-*


----------



## KakU Camui (Jan 19, 2008)

Twilight by Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 13, 2008)

Book: Saint Iggy
Author: K.L. Going
Genre: Reality, Drama, not really sure...
Targegt Audience: 13+ contains cussing, smoking and drinking refrences

About a teenager founding his way, and realizing his dreams..... An inspirational book. The book really spoke to me....You shouldn't judge the book by the cover.~


----------



## Major (Feb 24, 2008)

*Book Title:* Perfume
*Author:* Patrick Suskind
*Genre:* Murder/Gothic
*Story Summary:* Set in 18th century France, Perfume relates the story of Jean-Baptiste Grenouille, "one of the most gifted and abominable personages in an era that knew no lack of gifted and abominable personages".

Born lacking a personal odour (a fact other people find disquieting) but endowed with an incomparable sense of smell, he apprentices himself to a perfumer and becomes obsessed with procuring the perfect scent that will make him fully human. In the process, he creates perfumes?presumably based on pheromones?that powerfully manipulate human emotions, murdering 25 girls to take their scent.

The book features detailed descriptions of the techniques of scent extraction such as maceration and enfleurage.

*My opinion:* Grenouille is a man you'll love to hate.  I couldn't stand his arrogance and foul demeaner, yet I was captivated nonetheless.  This is a book that'll leave you empty and unsure upon it's conclusion, but not for lack of suspense, or story, but for it's unusual ending. A must read for anybody that enjoys witty humor with a gothic twist.


----------



## HedKandi (Mar 9, 2008)

Everyone should read 'The Historian' by Elizabeth Kostova- amazing book- the type you can't put down.


----------



## Rednaxela (Apr 2, 2008)

Book Title :- The Curious Incident of the Dog in The Night Time

Author's Name:- Mark Haddon

Previous Titles By Author:- A Spot of Bother

Genre:- Crime, Mystery

Target audience:- 12+?

Brief Synopsis:- It's about a boy who suffers from Asperger's syndrome. One night when he strolls upon his neighbor's dead dog he sets out on a mission to  find out who murdered it. My sound ordinary to you but when a kid suffers from Autism it really is a mission. 

Why You Recommend It:- It gives u a truly fascinating insight into the mind of someone suffering from Autism. Before I read this book I didn't really have any idea to what autism was, but it really is an interesting disorder.

Why Don't you Recommend It:- One of the boys passions is Mathematics, so the story every now and then delves into a few mathematical problems. It shouldn't really be a problem for people because on the most part it's simple(ish) maths but I know a lot of people can be maths ignorant.

Rating:- 9.

Where to get it :- Amazon.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 5, 2008)

Book Title: Dragon Champion [part of a series]

Author's Name: E. E. Knight

Previous Titles By Author: A series called Vampire Earth

Genre: Science Fiction to Fiction, I'd say.

Target audience : Mmm.... Probably PG-13, mostly. There's a bit of gore, but nothing sexual.

Brief Synopsis: It's written about a dragon named Auron, whose entire family is killed or disappears in the first few chapters. It's the story of his struggles as one of the last in a dwindling race despised and hunted by Men, Elves, Blighters and Dwarves in a fictitious alternate world. There are also two other books from the series already published, and E.E.Knight is working on the fourth. There will only be four. The titles of the other three are as follows, in order: Dragon Avenger; Dragon Outcast; and Dragon Strike.

Why You Recommend It: The style of writing is very unique, I think, and I loved the characters, and the fact that the book was written, first and foremost and almost entirely, about a dragon. I really recommend it. It's a great read, and only takes a few days to a week, depending on how much you apply yourself.

Why Don't you Recommend It: It may be a little gory at parts for the more squeamish of you readers.

Rating: 9.5 to 10, I think.

Where to get: It's available in the Science Fiction section of all Barnes and Noble book sellers, but  is the link to the page on BarnesAndNoble.com


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 6, 2008)

*Book Title:* _Titus Groan (Gormenghast Trilogy)_

*Author's Name:* _Mervyn Peake_

*Genre:* _Very hard to pin down. In fact, critics have been struggling with this question ever since the first book was published in 1946. Some have instantly labelled it as belonging to the Fantasy niche, whereas others have disputed this and stressed a Gothic label. The truth is that it is better left without any distinct label. As Maurice Collis put it, when referring to the book: 'the unusualness of Titus Groan put the critics on their mettle; they tried their best to fathom its mood and discover whether it was an extravaganza, a vision or what, but found it impossible to pin down Mervyn Peake'._

*Why You Recommend It:* _Beautiful prose style, excellent characterization and character development, deeply interesting plot. Easily one of the most striking works of fiction that I've ever come across -- imagine the dark and disturbing tone of Poe's short stories mixed with a prose style reminiscent of Oscar Wilde, devilish manipulations and deceit that harken back to Shakespeare's Iago and you may get an idea of what the totality is._

*Why You Don't Recommend It:* _If you dislike long descriptions and 'thick' prose styles, then this may frustrate you. If you don't mind this or even like it, then you'll likely be utterly fine. Peake was a painter before he was a published author -- his style is thus very concerned with 'painting' scenery and surroundings as well as the inner states of characters, and so this is why it may come across as hard to wade through at many points._

*Rating*: _9/10_

*Where to get*:

Amazon.com link.
Amazon.co.uk link.​


----------



## Morwain (Apr 21, 2008)

Book Title: Under the Eagle (book 1 of the Eagle series)

Author's Name: Simon Scarrow

Genre: Historical fiction but, don't think thatis a bad thing. Scarrow is an extremly realistic and reconts the tales of 2 roman soldiers Macro and Cato with extraordinay detail. It has battles solid dialogue a solid plot that goes on throughout the series and even romance for all those romantics out there.

Why You Recommend It: It is just simply a book anyone can enjoy and get into. You will end up loving Macro's blunt humour and Cato boyish naivity by the end of this novel if not by the end of the series. Also, the complex plots that follow the realistic historical dramas are enough to keep any reader captivated.

Why You Don't Recommend It: If you are the type of person who hears historical fiction and turns away in disgust. You have to be willing to try something new in trying Scarrow's novels.
Rating: 9/10

Where to get: If in the USA your local bookstore (books 1-6) and 7-8 are still in England. For those who are Brits. your local Waterstones or other bookstore. And for anyone else there is always Amazon and E-bay and online bookstores.


----------



## redhorsemen (Apr 22, 2008)

Night 
By:Elie Wiesel


The Mist 
By: Stephen King


----------



## QuothTheRaven (Apr 23, 2008)

*Book Title*:- Cryptonomicon
*Author's Name*:- Neal Stephenson
*Previous Titles By Author*:- Snow Crash, The Diamond Age, Quicksilver, The Confusion, A System of the World 
*Genre*:- Post-Cyberpunk Hysterical Realism (basically a historical techno-thriller with scifi aspects.
*Target audience *:- 15+
*Brief Synposis*:- [From the publisher's website]


> With this extraordinary first volume in what promises to be an epoch-making masterpiece, Neal Stephenson hacks into the secret histories of nations and the private obsessions of men, decrypting with dazzling virtuosity the forces that shaped this century.
> 
> In 1942, Lawrence Pritchard Waterhouse - mathematical genius and young Captain in the U.S. Navy - is assigned to detachment 2702. It is an outfit so secret that only a handful of people know it exists, and some of those people have names like Churchill and Roosevelt. The mission of Watrehouse and Detatchment 2702-commanded by Marine Raider Bobby Shaftoe-is to keep the Nazis ignorant of the fact that Allied Intelligence has cracked the enemy's fabled Enigma code. It is a game, a cryptographic chess match between Waterhouse and his German counterpart, translated into action by the gung-ho Shaftoe and his forces.
> 
> ...



*Why You Reccomend It*:- It's really hard to sum up in just a paragraph or two. Basically, this book has everything. Action, romance, humor, science, philosophy, satire; it's all here. Between the covers of this 1000+ page tome, you will literally find everything from profound reflections on the nature of human society and religion to profane rants of the state of the computer industry to hilarious descriptions fetish sex. Also, the force of Stephenson's extremely dark, dry humor know no bounds; expect to find caustic satires of academia, corporatism, the feminist movement, and modern culture in general.
*Why Dont' you Reccommend It*:- Stephenson has a very unique style of writing which you will either love or hate. Check out the first chapter, part of whcih can be read online 
*Rating*:- y10
Where to get:-


----------



## alizah (Jun 1, 2008)

*Book Title:* The Book Thief
*Author's Name:* Markus Zusak
*Previous Titles By Author:* I Am The Messenger, The Underdog
*Genre:* historical fiction
*Target audience:* Young Adult

*Breif Synopsis:* It's just a small story really, about among other things: a girl, some swords, an accordionist, some fanatical Germans, a Jewish fist-fighter, and quite a lot of thievery. . . .
Set during World War II in Germany, Markus Zusak's groundbreaking new novel is the story of Liesel Meminger, a foster girl living outside of Munich. Liesel scratches out a meager existence for herself by stealing when she encounters something she can't resist-books. With the help of her accordion-playing foster father, she learns to read and shares her stolen books with her neighbors during bombing raids as well as with the Jewish man hidden in her basement before he is marched to Dachau.
This is an unforgettable story about the ability of books to feed the soul.

*Why You Recommend It:* Perfectly executed narrative; a coming of age story, an account of war, and a reflective, slowly and poetically paced character study all at the same time.  Rich in imagery and fascinating character interactions, and the narrator, Death, sets the mood with his musings on color, life, and war.

*Why Don't you Recommend It:* There is no excuse not to read this book.

*Rating:* 10 out of 10.


----------



## Snowfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Book Title: The _Warriors_ series
(The first book is _Warriors: Into the Wild_)

Author's Name: Erin Hunter

Genre: Fiction/Young Adult/Adventure/

Target audience :- 15+ (Younger viewers may read it, but it's recommended for a mature audience since it had adult situations that younger viewers may not understand)

Brief Synposis:- 





> In the first exciting installment of the Warriors fantasy series, debut novelist Hunter creates a cat world shared by four tribal clans, drawing on the habits of feral animals and also inserting valuable themes regarding family, friendship and responsibility. Rusty, a young tomcat, forsakes the soft world of the "Twolegs" for the riskier life of the wildcat clans that rule in the woods, beyond the Twolegplace. When Rusty tries to snare a mouse in what proves to be ThunderClan territory, he meets Bluestar, the leader of the Clan, who invites him to learn "what it is to be a real cat. The strength and the fellowship of the Clan will always be with you, even when you hunt alone." Becoming "Firepaw," a warrior-cat-in-training, the once pampered pet adapts quickly to the tribal rules, bonds with his fellow apprentices and with the old she-cat Yellowfang, who is on the run from ShadowClan. When the merciless leader of ShadowClan drives out WindClan and demands to share ShadowClan's hunting territories, the stage is set for more action-packed adventure. Certain to please any young reader who has ever wondered what dreams of grandeur may haunt the family cat. Ages 10-up.


 ~ Barnes & Nobles.com

Why You Recommend It: I absolutely love this series. Even though I'm a cat lover, I almost guarantee that anyone who doesn't like cats all too much, will enjoy this series. There are plenty of action such as forbidden love, betrayal, merciless revenge, ominous prophecies that pertain to a particular clan, ect.

Why You Don't Recommend It: If fiction from a cat's point of view just doesn't seem right to you, then you probably shouldn't read this book or if this type of fiction just doesn't please/suit you.

Rating: 10/10

Where to get:


----------



## Cloud (Jul 18, 2008)

Kite runner by Khaled Hosseini

A tale of true friendship :/

I reccomend it to everyone. The story is 371 pages long but you'll get hooked after 10 chapters or so.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm currently reading that for school, how ironic.

But I recommend the story _Dies the Fire_. You'll be hooked from the moment you open the cover page.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2008)

Book Title:- Shinigami
Author's Name:- Django Wexler
Previous Titles By Author:- Memories of Empire
Genre:- fantasy
Target audieence :- M
Breif Synpos:- A dark story about two young sisters who wake up in a whole new world, and must face desparte and blood-filled battles for their lives agnist the upper powers of this world, while trying to find a way home. Filed with magic and well-written battles scenes, plus a creative plot, it's a story you won't soon forget.
Why You Reccomend It:- Because it's a story that is as entertaining as any anime.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- For those who aren't into fantasy/magic, graphic violence, and sexual situations, do not get this book.
Rating:- 9/10


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 13, 2008)

Title: Armor
Author: John Steakley
Genre: Military Sci-fi

The book was quite good, well written. The plot centers around two men: Felix, an armor-suited soldier-scout and Jack Crow a pirate and ne'er-do-well. Their stories are told separately, in alternating chapters. What they share in common is a lengthy  encounter with Felix's intimidating armor system.

The book is considered a high point in the "armor suit" sub-genre of military sci-fi that was started (afaik) with _Starship Troopers_. Compared to that book, _Armor _is far more personal and in my opinion, a better, more satisfying read. The portrayal of Felix, in particular, was excellent and quite influential. If you are familiar with the "armored warriors" from books, comics and games, you will see right away what I am talking about.


----------



## drache (Aug 14, 2008)

Ironically I just finished reading Armor

The Mortal Instruments Trilogy (right now it's just City of Bones and City of Ash)

by Cassandra Clare

This book is techinically a teenage book (it's in that section) but it still deals with some very important ideas like what makes family? Shared history or blood? Another important idea in both books is idenity, what is it and what defines it.

The book  though is also an entertaining read with an innovative system of magic and magical creatures in a modern world. The way evil is handled in the book is also more grown up then the clearly black and white you see in most teen books. Further I like how demons are presented and handled in the book.

Any fan of modern fantasy (like the Dresden files) should look into this series .


----------



## MueTai (Aug 16, 2008)

I just finished Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry. 

Although this 945 pager has a bit of a slow start, it becomes packed with good violence, romance, and top-notch characters.  It's a long book but such a page-turner I finished it in the time it usually takes me to finish a book of 1/3 its length.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Aug 16, 2008)

Saul Williams - The Dead Emcee Scrolls

I carry it in my back pocket.


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 31, 2008)

Book Title:- A streetcar name desire
Author's Name:-Tennessee William 
Previous Titles By Author:- A cat on a hot tin roof
Genre:- fiction
Target audience :-  PG-13 and up
Brief Synopsis:- a story of a couple who live in the city of New Orleans when one day a visitor came and things take to a certain point 
Why You Recommend It:- It's fill with romance scene lust love and tragedy
reality vs fantasy 
Rating:- i personally give it a 9.5
Where to get:- at Barnes and noble or go yahoo shopping search


----------



## yoshhh (Aug 31, 2008)

Book Title:- Moon Called

Author's Name:- Patricia Briggs

Previous Titles By Author:- Blood bound, Iron Kissed, Raven's Shadow, The Hob's Bargain, Steal the dragon and many others..

Genre:- fiction, Urban Fantasy

Target audieence :-  over 13 


Breif Synpos:- About a woman named Mercy Thompson who can shapshift into a coyote. SHes a mechanic who works under a gremlin named zee and basically the story jumps you into her world when her life gets deeper involved with werewolves, vampires, ghosts, demons and other dark/supernatural creatures. Lots of mystery, action and funny moments..will definetly have you hooked.

Why You Reccomend It:- Its a good book if you like to read stories about vampires, werewolves etc. etc. with realistic characters and a hero you wont hate.

Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- theres nothing to not recommend

Rating:- I give it a 9. The books get better as they go. (start with Moon Called then book2 being Blood bound and then Iron kissed. The next one called Bone Crossed will come out early nxt yr)

Where to get:- any book store or online store. Its fairly popular now so you'll have no problem finding it.

Interesting tid bit: A comic book is being made from the books that comes out Nov.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2008)

*Book Title: *War for the Oaks
*Author's Name:* Emma Bull
*Previous Titles By Author:* Look it up if you're so interested
*Genre: *Urban fantasy
*Brief Synopsis:* "Walking home one night through the streets of Minneapolis after quitting her rock band and breaking up with her boyfriend, Eddi McCandry discovers that she is being pursued by a threatening man and an even more threatening black dog. They turn out to be one and same: a shapeshifting prankster faerie known as a phouka, who drafts Eddi to be the key linchpin in the ongoing battle between faerie's good and noble Seelie Court and the evil Unseelie Court, ruled by the Queen of Air and Darkness. Eddi soon finds herself in a struggle for survival against the Unseelie Court, all while trying to put a new rock band together" /Copy pasta Wiki
*Why You Recomend It:* Actually read this back in high school courtesy of my kooky physics teacher who also happened to be a big Neil Gaiman fan. I just remember having a lot of fun with this; the characters, the story, the fairy tale aspects... It'll always be one of those books that has claim to some fond claim on my heart, silly as that sounds. Speaking of, I need to re-read this. Similar elements to Gaiman in blending the fantastic with reality.
*Rating:* We all know I suck at this, but I really enjoyed it. (8-9/10)
*Where to get:*  Amazon solves everything!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 14, 2008)

_Olympos_ by Dan Simmons
Sequel to _Ilium_.

While I have heard some people complain that this book sort of peters out towards the end, I found it to be absolutely satisfying all the way through. I can recommend it (and its precursor) unreservedly.

The story centers on the surviving characters from the first novel and their maybe-science-fiction-maybe-mythological world. If I'm being vague it's because I don't want to spoil people who've yet to read the first novel. Actually, _Olympos_ answers the question of just what _exactly_ is going on in the universe quite explicitly. On that matter I must say that as an exercise in world building, the Ilium-verse is very ambitious. It works completely, though. As I moved towards the final pages I found myself wishing not just for a sequel but for spin-offs. 

As a stand-alone narrative, the book works just as well. While I do feel another sequel is in the works (or perhaps another duology), this book completes the story begun in the first novel to a significant degree.

Recommended for both sci-fi and Greek mythology fans, though you will only truly appreciate the full nuance of the novels' structures if you've read Homer's _Iliad_.


----------



## Kaiwai (Oct 19, 2008)

Book Title:- The Book Thief
Author's Name:- Markus Zusak
Previous Titles By Author:- I Am the Messenger
Genre:- fiction, non-fiction, sci-fi etc
Target audieence :- Children's book
Breif Synpos:- "In this dark and powerfully absorbing novel, brilliantly executed by Australian author, Markus Zusak, Death narrates ?just a small story, really.? It turns out to be the story of ?the book thief,? Liesel Meminger, her foster family, neighbourhood friends, a Jewish amateur prizefighter in hiding, and a world gone mad with a global war and the horrors of the Holocaust. The Grim Reaper?s riveting tale goes far beyond ?just a small story?, and every page deserves to be read."
Why You Reccomend It: - Amazing, touching story. The author has a very original style. It's like reading poetry, all book long.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: Some people may not like the author's style. The beginning can also be slightly confusing.
Rating:- 10/10, seriously. It's currently my favourite book.
Where to get:- You can order it online on amazon. Probably in libraries.


----------



## sakurachan123 (Oct 21, 2008)

Book Title: Twilight
    Author:  Stephanie Meyer
Previous Titles By Author: Eclipse, New Moon, Breaking Dawn,etc.
Genre: Romance and Action Adventure
Brief Synopsis: It's about a girl named Bella Swan and she falls in love with a vampire named Edward Cullen. They go through a lot to keep there relationship up. Edward has a family of vampires with him too, but they don't kill people. There are 3 other books to this one and maybe a new one soon.
Why you reccomand it: I enjoyed it because it has my favorite genres in it and a little bit of comedy in it (from Alice Cullen (Edward's sister)).
It is also said that it's even better than Harry Potter.
Rating:10/10
Where to get: Link removed your local bookstore or library.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Oct 28, 2008)

The Bloodline Series by *Kate Cary*. If you enjoy romantic vampire novels with a twisting plot, in depth and insightful characters, mystery, drama and breathtaking imagery as well as captivating literature, this book will take your breath away. I became addicted to it, as well as the  second book to the series, Reckoning.

Read it for yourself


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 29, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> _Olympos_ by Dan Simmons
> Sequel to _Ilium_.
> 
> While I have heard some people complain that this book sort of peters out towards the end, I found it to be absolutely satisfying all the way through. I can recommend it (and its precursor) unreservedly.
> ...



Spy_Smasher: A man of taste.


----------



## lolly dark (Nov 7, 2008)

Book Title:- Invisible Monsters
Author's Name:- Chuck Palahniuk
Previous Titles By Author:- Insomnia: If You Lived Here, You?d Be Home Alread,Fight Club,Survivor,Сhoke,Lullaby,Diary,Haunted,Rant,Pygmy, 
Genre:- novel
Target audieence :- 18+
Breif Synpos:- She's a fashion model who has everything: a boyfriend, a career, a loyal best friend. But when a sudden freeway "accident" leaves her disfigured and incapable of speech, she goes from being the beautiful center of attention to being an invisible monster, so hideous that no one will acknowledge she exists. Enter Brandy Alexander, Queen Supreme, one operation away from becoming a real woman, who will teach her that reinventing yourself means erasing your past and making up something better And that salvation hides in the last places you'll ever want to look..
Why You Reccomend It:- I like it very much and it had impressed me too much
Rating:- 10+!!!
Where to get:- a link to buythe book from


----------



## horsdhaleine (Nov 30, 2008)

All these sound good 


brokenpoem said:


> Book Title:- Tar Baby
> Author's Name:- Toni Morrison
> Previous Titles By Author:- "The Bluest Eye", "Beloved" (I have read none of these)
> Genre:- fiction
> ...



Good taste, but Toni Morrison is a bit difficult to read



Toby_Christ said:


> *Book Title:*- The Stranger (v. The Outsider)
> *Author's Name:*-
> *Previous Titles By Author:*- The Plague, The Fall, A Happy Death, The First Man
> *Genre:*- Absurdist fiction
> ...



I have the French copy 



Steven Pinhead said:


> If this has already been recommended, sue me. I don't feel like reading the thread atm.
> 
> *Book Title* :- _A Clockwork Orange_
> 
> ...


Have you seen Stanley Kubrick's movie version?


alizah said:


> *Book Title:* The Book Thief
> *Author's Name:* Markus Zusak
> *Previous Titles By Author:* I Am The Messenger, The Underdog
> *Genre:* historical fiction
> ...





Kawaii said:


> Book Title:- The Book Thief
> Author's Name:- Markus Zusak
> Previous Titles By Author:- I Am the Messenger
> Genre:- fiction, non-fiction, sci-fi etc
> ...



The Book Thief sounds really interesting; I hope i could find it in a second hand bookstore 



Cloud said:


> Kite runner by Khaled Hosseini
> 
> A tale of true friendship :/
> 
> I reccomend it to everyone. The story is 371 pages long but you'll get hooked after 10 chapters or so.



I've heard this is a really great book.
There's also a film version, isn't it?



lolly dark said:


> Book Title:- Invisible Monsters
> Author's Name:- Chuck Palahniuk
> Previous Titles By Author:- Insomnia: If You Lived Here, You?d Be Home Alread,Fight Club,Survivor,Сhoke,Lullaby,Diary,Haunted,Rant,Pygmy,
> Genre:- novel
> ...



Sounds good


----------



## Anjali (Dec 19, 2008)

*The Surgeon by Tess Gerritsen*

If you want a typical medical thriller, this is the right book. The style is excellent, and it really maintains your interest.

*Senbazuru/ Thousand Cranes by Yasunari Kawabata*

A wonderful short novel written by the Nobel winner Kawabata, one of the most cherished Japanese writers.

*An Artist Of The Floating World by Kazuo Ishiguro*

One of the most interesting and exquisite novels I have ever read. Japan after WW2, viewed through the eyes of a retired painter. Very fine book.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 10, 2009)

Doris said:


> Book Title:- The Book Thief
> Author's Name:- Markus Zusak
> Previous Titles By Author:- I Am the Messenger
> Genre:- fiction, non-fiction, sci-fi etc
> ...


I second this, definitely must read!


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone know any good webbooks? As in books specifically made for online reading that can't be found anywhere else?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 20, 2009)

*Book Title*:- The Return of the Soldier
*Author's Name*:- Rebecca West
*Genre*:- Fiction
*Target audience* :-  Will probably only appeal to the adult crowd simply because of the style/story
*Brief Synposis*:- Set in 1916, it focuses on the return of Chris Baldry from the front-lines in which he does not remember anything of the past 15 years of his life, including his wife and cousin. The only thing he does remember is his first love whom he pursues with the same eagerness of 15 years ago. About 90 pages give or take in length, depending on the version.
*Why You Recommend It:*- So I actually finished this little novelette for class and have to admit, I was really struck by the sticky situation the characters were set in from the get go. After being nestled in this safe dream world they have spun for themselves, they find themselves confronting a harsher truth beneath the lovely exterior. There are so many themes to touch on in here, from truth vs. illusion to romantic past vs. horrible present to superficiality vs. sincerity, among others. Of course, I am probably the most gullible reader of all-time given that I really read into the present rather than into the future possibilities; but overall, I enjoyed it. It was a bittersweet sort of story that I've not encountered before which may account for the unusually high rating. I'm also actually surprised the thing managed to keep me reading in such a way that I just couldn't stop until I finished.
*Rating*:- 8/10


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 21, 2009)

Amnesia said:


> *Book Title*:- The Return of the Soldier



Haha, I actually read that work for my _World War Literature_ course last year. This is the first time that I've come across someone else who has read it, actually...seems to be quite obscure these days. At first I wasn't too keen, because the cover of my edition almost made it look like something that belonged to Mills and Boon. In fact, while I was holding it at the train station I randomly started chatting with the security guard:

Him: What's that you're reading?

Me: Oh, this? It's uh -- for class.

Him: Looks like a _girl's_ book, man.

Cue embarrassed flush.

At any rate, I surprised myself by enjoying it. It was perhaps a bit too languid at times, but I enjoyed the characters and the way it confronted the impact of the war on men. Not only that, but the way it raises some very interesting issues about memory -- is it a curse or a blessing? Then there are the great themes that you mentioned, too.


----------



## Anjali (Jan 21, 2009)

Obsession by Jonathan Kellerman

It is a psychological thriller, really good.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 31, 2009)

sakurachan123 said:


> Book Title: Twilight
> Author:  Stephanie Meyer
> Previous Titles By Author: Eclipse, New Moon, Breaking Dawn,etc.
> Genre: Romance and Action Adventure
> ...





10 lulz


----------



## On and On (Mar 11, 2009)

Smack. It's not really an intelligent read, but watching these kids become hot messes is kind of captivating. Plus the ending is very satisfying, at least for me.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2009)

*Title: *The Sound and the Fury
*Author:* William Faulkner
*Previous Works:* Sanctuary, As I lay Dying, Absalom Absalom
*Genre:* Southern Goth
*Target Audience:* honestly not really sure.  Definitely people who have a sharp eye for detail and can piece things together without the author telling them what's going on.
*Synopsis:* Set in April 1928 and June 1910 as well as different points between and before mentioned years.  It tells the story of the downfall of the Compson family
*Why I recommend it:*  This is honestly Faulkner at his best, which is saying a lot.  The way he masterfully uses his stream of conciousness technique is almost surreal but he pulls it off.  The pacing and the characters make this a pure joy to read and get into.  It's very difficult to read and i expect many people to get lost in the story and wonder what's going on.  But for those who can keep up and figure things out, this book is one of the greatest literary triumphs of the 20th Century
*Rating:* 10/10


----------



## ButterflyGod (Apr 17, 2009)

This will sound lame cause I'm self-plugging but I'll recommend the book I wrote, The Lone Dissenter. 

Link: AGV

Most sites that sell books will carry it though.


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2009)

Anjali said:


> *The Surgeon by Tess Gerritsen*
> 
> If you want a typical medical thriller, this is the right book. The style is excellent, and it really maintains your interest.
> 
> ...





I just read Kazuo Ishiguro's The Remains of the Days. His narrative style was incredibly captivating and interesting - making even a Butler's life seem gripping. I'll give it a read.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Apr 22, 2009)

*All I Asking for Is My Body* By Milton Murayama


An actually good book set in Hawaii, this guy lives there and his parents owe a huge debt and are slaves. Really witty and well written. It doesn't drag on and it's a really good read.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (May 2, 2009)

Does anybody have a good Student-Teacher Love Book to recommend?
I'm quite into that kind of book right now <3
But I can't find any on Amazon, technically speaking I have no idea what to look for in the first place.
Any ideas?


----------



## Jibblejab (May 2, 2009)

*Book Title:* Land of Fire 
*Author's Name:* Chris Ryan
*Previous Titles By Author:* The one that got away, Greed, Blackout
*Genre:* Fiction, Action*
Target audieence :*Adults and Teenagers will both enjoy this book
*Breif Synpos:* A SAS recon mission goes horribly wrong in Arengtina and a unit of elite SAS have to fight their way out of Argentina whilst still trying to gather intel and to stop an Argentinian Attack...*
Why You Reccomend It:* Its fast paced and full of action, with all the plot twists it makes it hard to predict what happens next
*Rating:* 8/10
*Where to get:* Clicky


----------



## Fran (May 9, 2009)

Hello LD
Can anyone recommend a novel on the theme of unrequited love? I'm very open as to what I read as long the writing quality is good. 

I would prefer something the Victorian Period onwards though, nothing before that. Grací lovers.


----------



## kayanathera (May 24, 2009)

try love during cholera time by marquez


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2009)

Uhm.

That's _Love in the Time of Cholera_ by Gabriel Garcia Marquez, just to clarify.

And yes, read it. Quite possibly the best novel dealing with that theme that you'll ever read.


----------



## sel (May 24, 2009)

*Book Title*:- _Perfume: The story of a Murderer_
*Author's Name*:-_Patrick Suskind_
*Previous Titles By Author*:- _# The Story of Mr Sommer
# The Pigeon_
*Genre*:- _Gothic-Romantic, Horror._
Target audieence :-  _Young Adult?_
*Breif Synpos*:- _Protagonist born without a body scent, but possesses a perfect sense of smell and becomes obsessed with procuring and making hte perfect scent such as to empower him_
Why You Reccomend It:- _Writing is nothing short of beautiful, despite the fact that it's been translated. Imagery, flow, Grenouille's character---all wonderful.

Also the ending is just class. That last page stole my breath_
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- _Some may find some parts of the story hard to stomach. In some parts it does deviate and seem to be heading nowhere, so is possible to lose interest if you haven't got that into it._
*Rating*:- _your personal rating of the book,out of 10, 1 beign lowest, 10 being highest_
*Where to get*:- _a link to buythe book from _


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 2, 2009)

Heartily recommending _The Cement Garden_ by Ian McEwan. I'm a big fan of him in general, but this little beauty is a jolly good way in.


----------



## Yoritomo (Jul 5, 2009)

*Wheel of Time*

Book Title:- Eye of the World
Author's Name:- Robert Jordan
Previous Titles By Author:- Cheyenne Raiders (Under the name Jackson O'Reilly), Conan the Invincible, Conan the Defender, Conan the Unconquered   , Conan the Triumphant, Conan the Magnificent, Conan the Destroyer, Conan the Victoriou - (Under Robert Jordan), The Fallon Blood, The Fallon Pride, The Fallon Legacy - (Under Reagan O'Neal),A New Spring, The Eye of the World, The Great Hunt , The Dragon Reborn, The Shadow Rising, The Fires of Heaven, Lord of Chaos,  A Crown of Swords, The Path of Daggers, Winter's Heart, Crossroads of Twilight, Knife of Dreams. (Written under Robert Jordan)  Three more books will be in the Wheel of Time Series, but written by a new author after Robert Jordan's death)

Genre:- fiction
Target audience :- PG-13 (I would think)
Breif Synpos:- I will try my best to not give away anything so it may be a bit short.  The story revolves around several characters, the story being told from their different viewpoints.  The story's characters all have their own plots, but have a single plot twirling around them.  They are pursued by a being known as "The Dark One"  This is basically the most evil force in the world, their devil really.  They work to try and discover why they are being pursued by The Dark One and in so find out many things about themselves as well as realize how different the world is outside of their small country village.  Some learn things about themselves that they quickly embrace, others learn things that make them wish they were dead.  It is a book full of detail and plot twists and makes for a good read.

Why You Reccomend It:- Honestly it is because I recommend it to everyone.  It is the first book that really got me interested in reading.  I hope it inspires others as it did me.  I honestly could not stop reading my first time through the series.  I would stay up all hours of the night caught up in the books.

Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- The only reason I would not recommend it is that it is a long series and I know that some people do not like long series.  Another reason may be that some of the main characters can become irritating.

Rating:- I would rate this a 10/10 myself.  As I said I loved this book so much it read me to read other things and since then I have loved reading.

Where to get:- I really don't buy things online myself, I would say go to your local bookstore, but  Here is the link


----------



## Dash (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm looking for a good fantasy book. About 300 pages or longer.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 12, 2009)

The following books can facilitate enhancing your ability to tell the difference between lies, bullshit, and profound truth -- an excellent ability to have if you just so happen to live on Earth.

VALIS, Philip K. Dick 
The Divine Invasion, Philip K. Dick
The Transmigration of Timothy Archer, Philip K. Dick
The Principia Discordia, Malaclypse the Elder, et al.
1984, George Orwell
The Illuminatus! Trilogy, by Robert Shea and Robert Anton Wilson
The Schrodinger's Cat Trilogy, Robert Anton Wilson


----------



## Thunder God (Jul 12, 2009)

Dead simple - Peter James

A great criminalistic thriller, everybody will love it if they're into this genre.


----------



## da-chunin (Jul 13, 2009)

Book Title:- World War Z
Author's Name:- Max Brooks
Genre:- Fiction, Horror
Target audience :- Young adults
Brief Synopsis:- The Book details a series of interviews of people during which a global crisis(Zombie infestation), The book details the events at the start of the global pandemic and all the way through it.
Why You Recommend It:- It is a good read i really enjoyed it, the book constantly shifts from one scenario to another. 
Rating:- 9/10
(If anyone knows of any similar books i would love to get the titles!)


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 21, 2009)

-*Life is a Caravanserai *- _Emine Sevgi Ozdamar_
-*The Book of Tea*


----------



## Prowler (Aug 8, 2009)

I recommend Moby Dick, one of the best books of all time. 
I Also recommend Lolita, it's very interesting. 

*Moby Dick - Herman Melville
Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov*


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 8, 2009)

I am one to reccommend The Prince of Tides, if you can read the entire book. With time, it took me an entire summer. Its about a man, who has had many problems in his life, ie. his childhood, his sister, and the death of his brother. He talks to a shrink about these issues and falls in love with her.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 10, 2009)

_The Shadow of the Wind _by Carlos Ruiz Zaf?n.

"While it's difficult to categorize this mystery/romance/thriller/period epic, there is no question that Wind is wondrous. Set in post-WWII Barcelona, the novel opens with a man initiating his young son, Daniel, into the Cemetery of Forgotten Books, where lost tomes wait to be rediscovered. Daniel chooses a novel called The Shadow of the Wind and becomes obsessed with the author, whose tragic and drama-filled story unfolds, interlaced with Daniel's own tragic and drama-filled life. There are places in which the book might seem a little over-the-top (doomed love, gruesome murders) but for Zafon's masterful, meticulous plotting and extraordinary control over language (originally written in Spanish, it has been translated by Lucia Graves, daughter of the poet Robert). While managing to hit just about every genre, The Shadow of the Wind is ultimately a love letter to literature, intended for readers as passionate about storytelling as its young hero."​


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 11, 2009)

I have read the Dirt and Im soon finishing Long Hard Road out of hell, can anyone recommend me any other good autobiagraphy that are like these two?(drugs,crazyness, just fucked up things)?

I tried to read White Line fever but that was really boring.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 12, 2009)

Life of Pi - Yann Martel

One of the best.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> I am one to reccommend The Prince of Tides, if you can read the entire book. With time, it took me an entire summer. Its about a man, who has had many problems in his life, ie. his childhood, his sister, and the death of his brother. He talks to a shrink about these issues and falls in love with her.



Pat Conroy went downhill after The Great Santini. That and The Water is Wide were 2 of the best books I ever read.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 30, 2009)

The clowns of God- Morris West

L'ultima Legione- Valerio massimo

Eragon- Chistopher Paolini

The templar legacy- Steve Berry

The keepers of truth- Michael Collins


----------



## smokie01 (Aug 30, 2009)

?Rinoa? said:


> The clowns of God- Morris West
> 
> L'ultima Legione- Valerio massimo
> 
> ...



Eldest (part of the Eragon series) was also good i think.
Brisingr was kinda bad though. :S


----------



## Anjali (Aug 30, 2009)

Anna Karenina by Lev Tolstoi

Because it's a well written classic book.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 5, 2009)

*Book Title:*- The Wizard Test
*Author's Name:*- Hilari Bell
*Previous Titles By Author:* The Goblin Wood, The Knight and the Rogue series, etc.
*Genre:* teen fiction/fantasy
*Target audience:* PG
*Brief Synopsis:* What is loyalty and to whom is it owed? Are our enemies truly as evil as we are taught? Do our leaders really do what is best, or what is expedient? And how can we determine the truth? These themes are explored through the character of Dayven, a 14-year-old Watcherlad to Lord Enar. Growing up in a land where wizards are mistrusted, no boy wants to discover that he has magical powers, yet this is exactly what happens when it is Dayven's turn to be tested. Horrified, he swears he will never join the wizards and agrees to spy on them for Lord Enar. Apprenticed to the seemingly drunken buffoon Reddick, Dayven soon learns that the world is not the black-and-white place he imagined it to be. Enemies turn out to have similar hopes and dreams and Dayven discovers that his own people are not as honorable or well intentioned as he always believed. In order to preserve the ecological equilibrium necessary to sustain the lands of those whom his people have sworn to protect, he must decide whether to stand with the wizards and maintain the balance or cling to what he's been taught is right. (yoinked from Amazon, which is more concise than I would be)
*Why You Recommend It:* It's about sacrifice and redemption, how doing the right thing doesn't mean that those around you will understand it. It's a good interesting fantasy read with a purpose, perhaps even a moral to it, while not slapping you in the face with it. Fantasy with a point, how novel! (all her books I've read so far are this way.) Very realistic for a teen read.
*Why Don't you Recommend It: *Really can't think of anything. It's a bit short, but still in depth in my opinion, but if that bothers you then go for one of her series.
Rating: 10 (really, who'd recommend anything they didn't absolutely love? *doesn't get it*
Where to get: at Amazon Some bookstores will have it, though the one I work at doesn't stock it and would have to order it.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh, and The Alchemist by Paolo Coehlo. Loved that book (until the end, where it got kinda odd) but still a rather good read.


----------



## ViolentlyViolet (Sep 17, 2009)

*Book Title*:- Battle Royale

*Author's Name*:- Houshun Takami

*Genre:* Action, Dystopian Novel

*Rating:* R (Most likely; violence, gore - for example, one of the girls (Takako, 'mazing) gouges a guy's eyes out with her bare hands... Lots of shooting, etc. Also a couple of references to sex, and prostitution, though not described in any detail whatsoever as far as I remember. Some swearing.)

*Brief Synopsis:* A notorious high-octane thriller - controversial and critisised when it was first released - based on an irresistible premise; a class of junior high school students are taken to a purposely deserted island to take part in a ruthless authoritarian program - aptly named "The Program".
They are provided with weapons each (all different: ranging from a machine gun, to a set of darts) and are forced to kill each other until only one is left. When the story begins it has already been running for some years. The students each have an explosive collar around their necks - this will blow up if they attempt to remove it, or are caught in areas of the island deemed "forbidden" at certain times in order to lessen the "playing field".
The results of this mix... Rather explosive, I have to say.

*Why You Recommend It:* The author is excellent at showing different perspectives - many different narrators are used in the course of the novel.  Though it's rather lengthy (615 pages), it's a real page-turner. For me, one of most memorable things about this book was the way nothing was omitted -nothing was censored. 

I can't recommend this highly enough, and the reviewers on Amazon have done a much better job! promotional poster for season 6

*Why Don't you Recommend It*: This was originally written in japanese and occasionally I find the translation a little stilted. There are, perhaps, a few too many "heroes" - in that situation more of them would probably break down.

Rating: 10 (Adore it).

*Where to get:* Got it at my local bookstore - and it's not big. They stock it on Amazon.


----------



## Miss Rasengan (Sep 17, 2009)

i recomend for the ladies all the books of Nora Roberts and Paulo Coelho


----------



## Anarch (Oct 6, 2009)

Zahir-Paulo Coelho.
The Fountainhead-Ayn Rand.if you can finish this one,it's very very good.


----------



## Eniko (Oct 17, 2009)

Someone told me The Host by Stephine Meyer was good, has anyone read it?


----------



## AvieGo (Oct 18, 2009)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra - Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche 
THE SUN ALSO RISES by Ernest Hemingway


----------



## impersonal (Nov 2, 2009)

Prowler said:


> I recommend Moby Dick, one of the best books of all time.
> I Also recommend Lolita, it's very interesting.
> 
> *Moby Dick - Herman Melville
> Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov*


Lolita is one of the very few books I hated... I felt like a story worthy of 100 pages was drawn out because of Nabokov's inability to refrain himself.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Nov 4, 2009)

"Der Steppenwolf" by Hermann Hesse.


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 4, 2009)

ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE said:


> "Der Steppenwolf" by Hermann Hesse.



Definitely a good read.  Also recommend "Demian" and "Siddhartha" as well.

One of my all-time favorites is  by Harlan Ellison.


----------



## Catags (Nov 5, 2009)

Book Title:- Kiss Kiss
Author's Name:- Roald Dahl
Previous Titles By Author: Over to You ; Switch Bitch ; Someone Like You ; Four Tales of the Unexpected ; My Uncle Oswald
Genre: FUBAR one shots
Target audieence epends. Lots of R-M
Breif Synpos:It's a short story collection. The falls are always PRICELESS.
Why You Reccomend It: Because this is Roald Dahl dark side. because there is more to that author than the chocolate factory.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: Not for kids.


----------



## olla86 (Nov 18, 2009)

Try Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude. The book with very deep philosophical sense.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 18, 2009)

Catags said:


> Book Title:- Kiss Kiss
> Author's Name:- Roald Dahl
> Previous Titles By Author: Over to You ; Switch Bitch ; Someone Like You ; Four Tales of the Unexpected ; My Uncle Oswald
> Genre: FUBAR one shots
> ...



All amazing titles,the humour is dark and shocking at times but irrepressible at the same time.I suggest one of Dahl's short story collections or the _Roald Dahl Omnibus_ too. 


On another note i suggest Candide's _Voltaire_;amazing satire.The controversial master of satire equates an incredible tale with his own philosophies.But this is for those who can read with an open mind.If you are a very devout Christian,this isn't for you.


----------



## TenchiOfTheMist (Nov 19, 2009)

Book Title: 13 1/2 Lives of Captain Bluebear
Author's Name: Walter Moers
Other Titles By Author: Rumo & His Miraculous Adventures, The City of Dreaming 
Books, The Alchemaster's Apprentice
Genre: Total Randomness 
Target audience: All, I suppose. If this was a rating, it would be G.

Brief Synopsis: A bear named Bluebear start out life, not by being born, but in a walnut shell floating in the middle of the ocean. He is rescued by Minipirates and starts on his totally random journey in Zamonia (located roughly at where Atlantis is).

Why You Reccomend It: Absolute randomness and hilarity

Rating: 10!

Where to get: Local library or search online.


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2009)

*Book Title:-* The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever

*Author's Name:-* Stephen R. Donaldson

*Previous Titles by Author:-* None for the first trilogy, though he's on the third chronicles at the moment, and has since written several collections of short stories, Mordant's Need, and the Gap Cycle. 

*Genre:-*  Fiction/Fantasy

*Target Audience:-*  Adult.  Mature adult, at that.

*Brief Synopsis:-*  An author and leper from our world gets hit by a cop car and wakes up in a fantasy world called "The Land".  Everyone in The Land thinks that the author, the titular character, is the reincarnation of The Land's greatest hero, Berek Halfhand, due to only having half a hand from his leprosy and still wearing a white gold wedding band, white gold being the source of incredible magic and power within The Land.  Covenant thinks he's crazy and none of it is real, and goes about three books telling everybody that.  

*Why you recommend it:-*  Well, it's probably the best damn fantasy series of all time, bar none.  Donaldson writes a story just as compelling as Tolkien, but he removes all the crap about absolute good and evil and instead gives fantasy it's first real anti-hero, bring fantasy literature, at the time, into a realm where adults could seriously read it.  And unlike other big fantasy writers, Donaldson spends more time inside the minds of his main characters, giving us a look at the thought process involved in a character's actions rather than enough detail so as to make it seem like you're watching a movie.  This is a book, and a damn fine one. 

*Why don't you recommend it:-*  The concepts will be hella confusing to younger or less intelligent readers.  This isn't a fluff fantasy novel.  Don't expect something you read on a plane and forget about the next day.  Or something only have to pseudo pay attention to. 

*Rating:-*  8/10.  10/10 within the realm of fantasy novels.  This series cannot be beaten. 

*Where to get:-*  The library.  Most major chain bookstores carry the series.


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2009)

I need some good werewolf novel recommendations.


----------



## Kaze (Nov 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> I need some good werewolf novel recommendations.



Blood and Chocolate

Van Helsing

Wolfman

werewolf tribe vol1-7

Breathe Deeply

The Silver Crown

Call To Battle

The Last Battle

Werewolf: Conspicuous Consumption

Werewolf: Hell-Storm, by James A. Moore

Werewolf: Watcher

Werewolf: Wyrm Wolf

Underworld1-3


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2009)

Blood and Chocolate sucked monkey dick. 

And isn't Underworld a movie?


----------



## Kaze (Nov 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> Blood and Chocolate sucked monkey did.
> 
> And isn't Underworld a movie?



:ho a movie with kate. <333333333333333333333333333333333

still, it has werewolves P: and if pictures tell athousand words just think of what motion pictures can tell you.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 28, 2009)

I need some Mystery Novel recommendations.I read some of the Dexter Morgan novels(Except Dexter in the Dark)by Jeff Lindsay,The Cold Moon,The Sleeping Doll,Roadside Crosses all three by Jeffery Deaver,Along came a Spider,Cat & Mouse,Pop Goes the Weasel,Cross,(Currently reading,damn good book I should say),all by James Patterson.
Based off those I need some good Mystery stuff like that.

I'm not much into Sci-Fi(I read very few books of it),Horror(Plan on reading King's Cell though),not into Fantasy at all anymore.


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 28, 2009)

*Book Title:-* Thunderer

*Author's Name:-* Felix Gilman

*Previous Titles by Author:-* "Gears of the City" is the sequel to this book.

*Genre:-* Fantasy

*Target Audience:-* Not for young people - nothing inappropriate, but too complex and abstract to be easily grasped.

*Brief Synopsis:-* The musician Arjun travels from his home town to the unmappable Dickensian city of Ararat: a city where gods walk among people and darkness lurks.

*Why you recommend it:-* You've probably never read anything like it. It's recognisably a fantasy, but almost every genre conceivably is given a very subtle nod at some point during the story. Comparisons have been made to Mieville and Campbell, but I'd say that it is more like the two of them crossed with Gaiman. Or not. It's ability to evade direct categorisation is one the real strengths.

The sharp lyrical prose style makes the story seem very dream-like. Most stories have a point near the start where anything can happen, and then settle down as you learn the rules of place you are reading about. This novel seems to settle down at times, or so it'll seem; but really, you never really know if you've seen the upper limits of this work. And that's a viewpoint it takes great pain to perpetuate.

*Why don't you recommend it:-* This novel does have a degree of ambivalence at the heart of it. Is it fantasy or something more? It rests on the line and how successfully it does so is debatable. People who like the depth might be put off by the way it resembles a fantasy story, and those who like fantasy may find themselves put off by the abstract nature of the world. It's a novel that risks alienating all of the audiences it is trying to appeal to.

*For People Who Like*: Mervyn Peake, China Mieville, Alan Campbell, Neil Gaiman, Haruki Murakami

*Rating:-*  7.5/10

*Where to get:-* Us Brits can get it relatively cheap off of Amazon.co.uk, but it's technically not released here. For Americans, it's the usual drill.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Dec 1, 2009)

The wondrous life of Oscar Wao.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 8, 2009)

*Book Title:* Uglies

*Author's Name:* Scott Westerfeld

*Previous Titles By Author:* The Midnighters Trilogy, Peeps, So Yesterday

*Genre:* Sci-fi

*Target audience:* Probably PG-13

*Brief Synopsis:* Tally Youngblood lives in a world where your sixteenth birthday brings an operation that transforms you from an average, normal-looking person (an Ugly) into a perfect-looking Pretty. At fifteen years old, Tally wants nothing more than for her sixteenth birthday to arrive. Her new friend Shay isn't so eager; she wants to keep her own face even if it means she can't be beautiful. When Shay chooses to run away rather than receive the operation, the authorities give Tally a choice: find Shay and bring her back, or stay an Ugly forever.

There are two direct sequels to this book, Pretties and Specials, as well as another novel called Extras. Extras is set in the same continuity and contains many of the same characters, but it follows a different story than Tally's.

*Why You Recommend It:* This book brings up a lot of interesting questions about the struggle between humanity's expansion versus trying to preserve the wild. The plot is entirely understandable and enjoyable even without thinking about the ethical questions it raises, but they make it a lot more interesting.

*Why Don't you Recommend It:* Like I hinted at above, there's not really a whole lot of thinking _necessary_ for the novel. While the main character struggles with some of her decisions, the narration presents the better choices as fairly obvious. However, the author isn't so heavy-handed about these choices that you're not able to view her solutions as mistakes if you disagree. I wouldn't really recommend it if you require that books present you with a new perspective or with ambiguous morals, but it should be fine if you only need a little bit left open.

*Rating:* 8.5 out of 10

*Where to get:* All four books in the series can be purchased here. I purchased my copy at my local Barnes and Noble.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> I need some good werewolf novel recommendations.



It's not exactly about werewolves but *Sharp Teeth* by Toby Barlowe is good.


----------



## Prowler (Jan 22, 2010)

I need recommendations. 

Do you know any books about crime organizations? 
I don't know, something like an organization of skilled and crazy people who kill for money or something?

lol I know it sounds crazy. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> It's not exactly about werewolves but *Sharp Teeth* by Toby Barlowe is good.



Kay, thanks.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 23, 2010)

*Book Title*: On the Jellicoe Road (in the USA: Jellicoe Road)
*Author's Name*: Melina Marchetta

*Previous Titles By Author*: Saving Francesca, Finnikin of the Rock, Looking for Alibrandi
*Genre*: fiction, realistic, young adult, mystery
*Target audience*: Teens. Maybe older teens?

*Brief Synopsis*: Summary from .

"What do you want from me?" he asks. What I want from every person in my life, I want to tell him. More. 

Abandoned by her mother on Jellicoe Road when she was eleven, Taylor Markham, now seventeen, is finally being confronted with her past. But as the reluctant leader of her boarding school dorm, there isn't a lot of time for introspection. And while Hannah, the closest adult Taylor has to family, has disappeared, Jonah Griggs is back in town, moody stares and all. 

In this absorbing story by Melina Marchetta, nothing is as it seems and every clue leads to more questions as Taylor tries to work out the connection between her mother dumping her, Hannah finding her then and her sudden departure now, a mysterious stranger who once whispered something in her ear, a boy in her dreams, five kids who lived on Jellicoe Road eighteen years ago, and the maddening and magnetic Jonah Griggs, who knows her better than she thinks he does. If Taylor can put together the pieces of her past, she might just be able to change her future.

*Why You Recommend It*: Awesome charcters. Amazing story. And if you don't care if a book makes you cry.
*Why Dont' you Recommend It*: I wouldn't reccommend it to those who are not patient and do not enjoy being confused for most of the beginning of a story. 
*Rating*: 10 out of 10!!
*Where to get*:


----------



## Shade (Jan 23, 2010)

Are the Ayn Rand novels any good?


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

@Shade- I think so, only have really tried two of her works myself, but I like her writing style and the themes.  Might want to try and read a few pages before buying them though.

Haven't posted here before, so will recommend an older book but one of my favorites.

*Book Title:* Dragonflight
(Also note, there are two sequels and it's kind of a trilogy, but this is the first one and could be read alone too).
*Author's Name:* Anne McCaffrey
*Genre:* Sci-fi/Fantasy 
*Target audience:* Probably teens/adults.
*Brief Synopsis:* To the nobles who live in Benden Weyr, Lessa is nothing but a ragged kitchen girl. For most of her life she has survived by serving those who betrayed her father and took over his lands. Now the time has come for Lessa to shed her disguise?and take back her stolen birthright.

But everything changes when she meets a queen dragon. The bond they share will be deep and last forever. It will protect them when, for the first time in centuries, Lessa?s world is threatened by Thread, an evil substance that falls like rain and destroys everything it touches. Dragons and their Riders once protected the planet from Thread, but there are very few of them left these days. Now brave Lessa must risk her life, and the life of her beloved dragon, to save her beautiful world. . . .

*Why You Recommend It:* One of the most interesting books I've read, I love the entire world and Lessa is one of my favorite characters in the overall Dragonriders series.  It's slightly old-fashioned in some ways, but still very good.  Love the plot mostly.  

*Why Don't you Recommend It:* I suppose it's rather simple compared to many books, but it's still a great read.

*Rating:* 9.2 out of 10

*Where to get:* Amazon, and many other places to buy books irl/online.  I'm sure if you wanted to get it, you'd find a way


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> It's not exactly about werewolves but *Sharp Teeth* by Toby Barlowe is good.



Oh gawd dammit. It was pretty good up till the part where Toby fucked up everything about 30 pages in where he skipped over any kind of romantic development between the two and just had them sleep together. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck.

Still gonna read the rest though. But gawd-dammit I hate when authors do that.


----------



## ikarishipping (Feb 28, 2010)

I was thinking about reading _Pride and Prejudice_, is it good?


----------



## Cheia (Mar 3, 2010)

ikarishipping said:


> I was thinking about reading _Pride and Prejudice_, is it good?


If you're into classics, you will love it. It's a typical Jane Austen novel, with long descriptions, slightly boring at some moments, but mostly enjoyable.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Mar 26, 2010)

Books I have read recently and can recommend....

The brief wondrous life of Oscar Wao. Pretty amazing. 

Jpod. Its pretty nerdy and geeky, but really funny. I really enjoyed it. 

I havent seen anyone mentioning this one, but......2666 by BOLANO. AMAZING!!!


----------



## punkrocklee (Mar 27, 2010)

read the inheritance cycle,now!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2010)

anyone interested in a difficult read should check out Ulysses by James Joyce


----------



## ziran (Apr 3, 2010)

I read this book a little while ago and it's a good read. I promised I would advertise for the guy since he is self published. So here it is. Go buy it.
*Buy this Book!* Click for more Info! It has action! Samurai Action! 	


I mainly like how he describes the places in the book. It has really good battle scene description. I didn't see the ending coming. Over all it's good for his first work I'm looking forward to more books from this guy. I also noticed while reading does well with character personalities. So support my friend and fellow starving college student Joe. He needs the support to continue his writing.I am telling the truth with this. If the story was shit I would have told him already. I'm not a reserved person with my opinions. (Did I mention he has a 2yr old to take care of?)

Here is the description from the website.
Set in a fictional world based on feudal Japan Red Moon over Black Earth is a tale of a young man of a noble family, Akihiko, and those closest to him. With a changing world around him Akihiko’s sheltered life in a small village is interrupted with a visit by an unexpected guest. When Akihiko is called off to war his loved ones are left to take care of each other and cope without him. The world and the places with in it are just as entertaining to read about as the overall story. Red Moon does not fail to deliver action, light whimsical comedy, fantasy, and romance.


----------



## delaford321 (Apr 11, 2010)

Pride and Prejudice is a great classic novel, it is not Jane Austen's best, for that you should read Persuasion and or Mansfield Park, but P&P is a great introduction to Jane. She is more making fun of other writer's of the time and how life was lived.


----------



## DeIdeal (Apr 18, 2010)

Could someone recommend me something like Haruki Murakami's Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World, Kafka on the Shore or Wild Sheep Chase

Basically, psychological novels in the magical realism -genre.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 21, 2010)

*Some angels are destined to fall...*



Title: Fallen
Author: Lauren Kate
Genre: Supernatural, Romance  
Target audience: Young adults
Brief sypnosis: There's something achingly familiar about Daniel Grigori.

Mysterious and aloof, he captures Luce Price's attention from the moment she sees him on her first day at the Sword & Cross boarding school in sultry Savannah, Georgia. He's the one bright spot in a place where cell phones are forbidden, the other students are all screw-ups, and security cameras watch every move.

Even though Daniel wants nothing to do with Luce--and goes out of his way to make that very clear--she can't let it go. Drawn to him like a moth to a flame, she has to find out what Daniel is so desperate to keep secret... even if it kills her.

Dangerously exciting and darkly romantic, Fallen is a page turning thriller and the ultimate love story.

Quote: "Some angels are destined to fall"
Not recommended to: Audiences under the age of 15, dosent like supernatural romance, cussing and books about angels
Sequel: Torment [which will be released on November 2010
Other recommended books: Twilight [saga] Vampire Diaries
Official Website: Link removed
Rating: 9.6/10


----------



## ShadowGal19 (May 13, 2010)

I picked this book up on a whim and it ended up being one of the best I have read in a long time.  I generally love supernatural stories but I especially enjoy ones that have an element of believability, which this author accomplishes through her characters.  For example, the author does not make her characters Herculean but gives them weaknesses and complexities to their personalities (basically her human characters are actually HUMAN).  In addition, she adds elements of unpredictability despite the third person narrative style because she is unafraid to hurt or kill her characters.  I also found the omniscient point of view added a lot of suspense to the story which caused me to devour the entire series within a few days.  I highly recommend it for audiences who enjoy fantasy-Medieval-adventure-suspense tales :3 

*Green Rider*
Kristen Britain

Synopsis Stolen from Author's Website: On her long journey home from school after a fight which will surely lead to her expulsion, Karigan G'ladheon ponders her future as she trudges through the immense forest called Green Cloak. But her thoughts are interrupted by the clattering of hooves as a galloping horse bursts from the woods, the rider slumped over his mount's neck, impaled by two black-shafted arrows. As the young man lies dying on the road, he tells Karigan that he is a Green Rider, one of the legendary messengers of the king, and that he bears a "life and death" message for King Zachary. He begs Karigan to carry his message, warning her not to read it, and when she reluctantly agrees, he makes her swear on his sword to complete his mission "for love of country." As he bestows upon her the golden winged-horse brooch which is the symbol of his office, he whispers on his dying breath, "Beware the shadow man..."

     Karigan's promise changes her life forever. Pursued by unknown assassins, following a path only her horse seems to know, and accompanied by the silent specter of the original messenger, she herself becomes a legendary Green Rider. Caught up in a world of deadly danger and complex magic, compelled by forces she cannot understand, Karigan is hounded by dark beings bent on seeing that the message, and its reluctant carrier, never reach their destination.


----------



## abcd (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Pineapples (Jun 5, 2010)

*The Lies of Locke Lamora*
By *Scott Lynch*​
Brief Synopsis: .
Lies is a story about a boy, a particularly arrogant boy, who just "steals too much." From his early days as a pocket thief to a grandiose false-facer, Locke Lamora's life is filled with many improvisations and encounters with devious individuals (One Bondsmagi being especially devious).

Not really sure how to summarize this but, ah, first we see Locke's charming beginnings. Then fast forward to the biggest heist of Locke and his gang's lives. From there, trouble brews from another corner of the city. Life becomes hectic, even by thieves' and bandits' standards. And, without spoiling too much, Locke and his Gentlemen Bastards become engulfed by a clusterfuck of colossal proportions.


Why You Reccomend It: 

First of all, it is just an immensely fun book to read. I haven't enjoyed any other book to this extent. The characters, the random minute details (Austershalin brandy!) and the interactions are explosive and vivid. Scott Lynch does quite a bit of exciting exposition, which successfully brings his fictional city to life.

Speaking of the city, Camorr is essentially Venice. Except, there's fantasy elements fascinatingly mixed in it and we get to see it through the eyes of a thief. After reading about Camorr, I wanted to live there; to live through it's weird "Secret Peace" and thrive as Locke and co did. 

Why Dont' you Reccommend It: 
Lots of vulgarity. Lots. 

Rating:
An absolute *10* out of 10, on grounds of entertainment mainly.

Where to get: 
Local library or maybe Barnes and Nobles


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 9, 2010)

Parallax said:


> anyone interested in a difficult read should check out Ulysses by James Joyce



This is incredibly old, but I want to know.  Was it an enjoyable book at least?  I have been meaning to read more James Joyce.


----------



## jux (Jun 12, 2010)

PICTURE OF DORIAN GRAY - OSCAR WILDE

Best thing ever.


----------



## Ina (Jun 14, 2010)

*Book Title: *  The House of the Spirits (_La casa de los esp?ritus_)
*Author's Name:* Isabel Allende
*Genre:* autobiographical novel, magical realism
*Target audience:* R
*Brief Synopsis:* The story chronicles the lives of three generations of the Trueba family of Chile, focusing mostly on Clara that has paranormal powers.
*Why You Recommend It:* Because the story is incredibly interesting and you won't be able to put the book down once you take it. 
*Why Don't you Recommend It:* I don't recommend it to people that are not interested in emotional family sagas. 
*Rating:* 9/10


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 17, 2010)

My recommendation would have to be the _Series of Unfortunate Events_, its greatly written and the books are not only exciting but the characters come to life when you read, and theres a storyline that will entice you even after you are finnished reading.



ikarishipping said:


> I was thinking about reading _Pride and Prejudice_, is it good?



My sister loves it, its a very romantic book, and the author is famous for her writing style.




Ina said:


> *Book Title: *  The House of the Spirits (_La casa de los esp?ritus_)
> *Author's Name:* Isabel Allende
> *Genre:* autobiographical novel, magical realism
> *Target audience:* R
> ...



Sounds good I may give it a try


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been looking into this series of books by _Charles Saunders_ featuring a character called *Imaro*. I was told that if I liked Conan and Elric I'd like this and from what I've seen it seems moderately interesting but Wikipedia is rather light on the details and surprisingly there's no customers reviews on Amazon


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 6, 2010)

I need a new book to read.

I don't really mind what genre it is. Something that's long or a part of a series of books and something that has a good plot with interesting characters.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 9, 2010)

What are some good mystery books to read?


----------



## Z (Jul 10, 2010)

The Mysterious Affair in Styles by Agatha Christie. Easily one of the best mystery books of all time.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 12, 2010)

Z said:


> The Mysterious Affair in Styles by Agatha Christie. Easily one of the best mystery books of all time.



Murder on the orient express by the same author very good read


----------



## Z (Jul 13, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> Murder on the orient express by the same author very good read



I would suggest reading The Mysterious Affair in Styles first, because that is when Hercule Poirot is first introduced. 

Although yes, that book is an excellent read.


----------



## nigrilaforever (Jul 30, 2010)

Recommend u all books of theese authors: Konan Doyle, Agatha Christie, Edgar Po


----------



## illmatic (Aug 5, 2010)

Keile said:


> Nothing, really.
> 
> Any *suggestions?*



Practical Demonkeeping
Coyote Blue
Bloodsucking Fiends: A Love Story 
Island of the Sequined Love Nun
The Lust Lizard of Melancholy Cove
Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
Fluke, or, I Know Why the Winged Whale Sings
The Stupidest Angel: A Heartwarming Tale of Christmas Terror 
A Dirty Job 
You Suck: A Love Story
Fool 
Bite Me: A Love Story


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 5, 2010)

Any Matthew Reilly books. Fucking orgasmical action in a book.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 7, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I need a new book to read.
> 
> I don't really mind what genre it is. Something that's long or a part of a series of books and something that has a good plot with interesting characters.



The dark tower series by steven king is a good long series. It's... kind of hard to explain.. But in the distant future technology is more or less lost and its kind of like olden times.. Anyway the main character gathers people from different times/places and tries to get to the Dark Tower.

Or, I recommend Enders game, part of a long series, most people love the first 2 books but after that its kind of hit or miss because it becomes much more war strategy like than the sci-fi that it was in the first 2. It's still very scifi but lots of war type stuff in them.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 7, 2010)

If no one has read it yet, Odyssey and Sir Walter Scott's Waverley (which was so popular, his books were addressed as "By the author of Waverley lol), Ivanhoe and Rob Roy. Some of the best books out there 

Give it a shot ^,^


----------



## abcd (Aug 19, 2010)

I am reading the third book of Song of Ice and fire 

I am afraid I will finish the 4th book by the end of this week or next  ...

I would like to know more about other high fantasy which are similar or better than this one ....

I have been recommended Wheel of time (I am not sure if the new author of WOT is as good as the original author) , Malazan book of the fallen till now and I am not sure which one I should start first ..

*It would be nice if someone can tell give me more info or recommend any other high fantasy series , The only requirement is that the series should be engaging . Till now I have only read LOTR and ASOIAF so have a lot to look forward to in this genre i guess =]*


----------



## Bleach (Aug 22, 2010)

I need a book recommendation ;D!

I'm in the mood to read something similar to Night by Elie Wiesel. Not the same events or anything but just the atmosphere. Where someone describes and epic tragedy or so and tells it in a powerful way like Elie Wiesel did.

Thanks.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2010)

abcd said:


> I am reading the third book of Song of Ice and fire
> 
> I am afraid I will finish the 4th book by the end of this week or next  ...
> 
> ...



Go with Joe Abercrombie's The First Law trilogy and Best Served Cold (somewhat of a sequel to them).


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2010)

Recommend the Doomsday Key by Rollins. 

Started reading last night. Already 100 pages in. Best book I've read in a long time.


----------



## abcd (Aug 24, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Go with Joe Abercrombie's The First Law trilogy and Best Served Cold (somewhat of a sequel to them).



Nice... I will add this to my list


----------



## Mist Beauty (Sep 4, 2010)

I loved 1984 by George Orwell. Chilling, and powerful. Easily one of the best books I've ever read. The best dystopian novel.


----------



## NipponHoshi (Sep 7, 2010)

Book Title:- Monster
Author's Name:- Jonathan Kellerman
Previous Titles By Author:- The Conspiracy Club, The Butcher's Theater, Billy Straight, Savage Spawn: Reflections on Violent Children
Genre:- fiction
Target audience :- PG-13 for language R for brutality 
Breif Synpos:- A second-rate actor is found mutilated in a car trunk. Then a psychologist at a LA hospital for the criminally insane is murdered in a similar grisly fashion. Dr. Alex Delaware and Detective Milo Sturgis set out to put an end to the brutal killings.
Why You Reccomend It:- If you are into books that are both amusing and pyscho-analizing then an Alex Delaware book is good.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It:- If you don't like violence or bad language don't read.
Rating:- 10 I guess
Where to get:- Well you can buy it at most Wal-marts.....

Book Title: Green Angel
Author: Alice Hoffman
Previous Title's: Illumination Night, At Risk, Seventh Heaven, Turtle Moon, The River King, and more
Genre: fiction
Target audience: P or T
Brief Synopsis: Left on her own after her family dies in a terrible disaster, 15 year old Green is haunted by loss and by the past. Struggling to survive physically, mentally, and emotionally in a place where nothing seems to go and ashes are everywhere, Green retreats into the ruined realm of her garden.
Why I recommend it: It gives a good insight on how poor people live.
Why I don't recommend it: It can be emotionally disturbing but at the same time interesting.
Rating: 8
Where to get:


----------



## dilbot (Sep 7, 2010)

For my independent study in my literature class I must choose a contemporary mystery/detective story of my choice and write an essay on it. It's high school so I don't need/necessarily want a highly profound complex story to write a 5 paged thesis on. Not saying I don't want a highly profound complex story to write a five paged thesis on... 

I'm very new to reading so pretty much anything you shoot out I haven't read. Just something not grotesquely long, or something too obscure that it can't be found in a local library is all. Thanks LD!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 7, 2010)

dilbot said:


> For my independent study in my literature class I must choose a contemporary mystery/detective story of my choice and write an essay on it. It's high school so I don't need/necessarily want a highly profound complex story to write a 5 paged thesis on. Not saying I don't want a highly profound complex story to write a five paged thesis on...
> 
> I'm very new to reading so pretty much anything you shoot out I haven't read. Just something not grotesquely long, or something too obscure that it can't be found in a local library is all. Thanks LD!


Red Dragon by Thomas Harris. It's the prequel to the Hannibal Lecter series,and one of the best mystery novels ever. There's also the Alex Cross novels by James Patterson. They are 400 pages long,but the chapters are only 2 pages at most and move by in a flash. Although I still highly recommend that you read Red Dragon(it's 500 pages).


----------



## dilbot (Sep 7, 2010)

hrmmm...I am strongly considering Red Dragon. Though the problem is that I go to a   _Catholic_  school that may or may not accept an essay about it. For the Alex Cross series I'm considering Along Came a Spider mainly because it's the first one, but I'm open to other choices right now. 

Maybe a story that is inspired by fantasy but is set in a realistic world...what would you call that? E.G: The Watchmen where they give a realistic take on superheroes in a modern day real society? That kinda thing I really enjoy...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 7, 2010)

dilbot said:


> hrmmm...I am strongly considering Red Dragon. Though the problem is that I go to a   _Catholic_  school that may or may not accept an essay about it. For the Alex Cross series I'm considering Along Came a Spider mainly because it's the first one, but I'm open to other choices right now.
> 
> Maybe a story that is inspired by fantasy but is set in a realistic world...what would you call that? E.G: The Watchmen where they give a realistic take on superheroes in a modern day real society? That kinda thing I really enjoy...


Mystery fantasy series called The Dresden Files. The first book is called "Storm Front",and it's written by Jim Butcher. It's about a wizard in modern day Chicago solving supernatural crimes which involve ghosts,vampires,goblins,werewolves,other wizards,  and basically anything supernatural. It is a heavily badass and funny series.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 20, 2010)

Ugh now my teacher has made it so that we can only choose novels from a list of authors:

P.D. James
Greg Iles
Anne Perry
Jan Brogan
Peter James
Howard Engel
Patricia Cornwall
Michael Malone
David Baldacci
Giles Blunt
Martha Grimes
Stuart MacBride
James Elroy (Can't do Black Dahlia Murder, someone already picked it)
Eric Wright
Karin Fossum
Elizabeth George
Ian Rankin
Ariana Franklin
Patricia Highsmith
Fred Vargas
James Grippando
Reginald Hill
Carol O'Connell
Cormac McCarthy
Kjell Erickson

If anyone can find a mystery/detective novel that is easy to get sucked in to by any of these authors I would highly appreciate it!


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, I'd like to get into the Star Wars Expanded universe stuff. What storylines and what not are a good place to start?


----------



## Butcher (Sep 25, 2010)

dilbot said:


> Ugh now my teacher has made it so that we can only choose novels from a list of authors:
> 
> P.D. James
> Greg Iles
> ...


Patricia Cornwall's work isn't really my fancy,I haven't tried any but the plots sound boring. 

I heard Rankin is a genius though. I haven't read his work though, nor know the plots.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks butcher. Finally a place to start! I'm tempted into the Inspector Rebus series, but any other recommendations are welcome as well.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 26, 2010)

dilbot said:


> Ugh now my teacher has made it so that we can only choose novels from a list of authors:
> 
> P.D. James
> Greg Iles
> ...


Mcarthy is famous for his work "The Road"; but his mystery novel,No Country For Old Men was made into a movie by the same name . I have a Baldacci book on my to-reads as well called Split-Second. It sounded meh.


----------



## abcd (Oct 13, 2010)

dilbot said:


> Ugh now my teacher has made it so that we can only choose novels from a list of authors:
> 
> P.D. James
> Greg Iles
> ...



I have read some of Baldacci  -- The storyline is pretty fast in many of his books. You can see a pattern when u read more books but independently they are pretty good

If u take this author I think Absolute Power and total control are interesting


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 30, 2010)

Has anyone read Star Wars: Death Troopers? And whats a few Star Wars books you guys would recommend?


----------



## jux (Oct 31, 2010)

China Mieville and his Bas Lag Series.

It's so brilliant


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

The bluford series.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

For sci fi lovers i recommend Ubik by Philip K Dick


----------



## jux (Nov 3, 2010)

^ Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep, while you're at it.


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2010)

I agree  my second fav sci fi book actually. I think Ubik is superior but just.


----------



## jux (Nov 4, 2010)

1984 is my all time favorite Sci Fi, probably because it's the very first I read.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 4, 2010)

A Series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## Mihawk sucks Cawk (Nov 10, 2010)

if your a bit religious you'll find Life of Pi by Yann Martel a great read


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2010)

2666 by Roberto Bolano.  It's long and at times seem to go on tangents (highly enjoyable and informative tangents) but man this is a fucking amazing book that shows a skilled author with some serious range.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 28, 2010)

Can anyone recommend some good Sword and Sorcery. I've already read:
- Imaro
- Conan
- Elric
- Fahrd and the Gray Mouser
- Kane

Are there any other good books in this genre


----------



## Cassius (Dec 18, 2010)

Hush hush and Crescendo by Becca Fitzpatrick


----------



## PikachuAsuncion (Feb 6, 2011)

Battle Royale by Koushun Takami.
My favourite book, ever.
It's strangely addicting.


----------



## Koi (Feb 16, 2011)

Book rec thread, I need something upbeat and fun because I am in a major funk and I don't know why.  I'm not too genre-picky, but if it helps I tried reading The Color of Magic because I heard it was a lot of fun and wound up really not liking it and I don't know why.  It just seemed to drag, to me.  Good Omens I read but didn't love the book itself as much as the characters.

Dunno if that helps at all, I just need something that's not super depressing (i.e., Mockingjay FUCK YOU COLLINS, OKAY).


----------



## Shade (Feb 16, 2011)

Would you guys recommend the Discworld series? And as I'm pretty sure you will, I'm sure the same standard of quality can't be held up for 38 straight books so is there a drop off point, or sporadic low points which I would need to avoid?


----------



## The Adept (Feb 17, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Can anyone recommend some good Sword and Sorcery. I've already read:
> - Imaro
> - Conan
> - Elric
> ...



Try Eragon, the movie was a fail but the series is quite decent. It's a story about Eragon, the last free dragonrider in the land of Alagesia.


Another good series is  The Last Apprentice. It's about Tom Ward, apprentice to the Spook who rids the county of witches and creatures of the Dark


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been reading a lot of West Indian Novels lately. Particularly ones that deal with the experiences of a Youth growing up within the Caribbean. My favorite Author at the moment is Michael Anthony In my opinion no one, Caribbean or Western is able to write in the point of view like he has in his work.

If you guys are interested in novels written by Caribbean authors you should try some of my favorites:

_*Green Days by the River   *_
_*Becka Lamb *_
*The Year in San Fernando *
*Miguel Street*

Miguel Street has a lot of dialogue spoken in Trinidadian dialect. Warning to you all


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 4, 2011)

A Song of Fire and Ice
Clan of the Cave Bears (really good)
Sir Walter Scott's Waverly
Twenty Thousands Leagues under the Sea (absolutely amazing)
Sherlock Holmes (any! Very good, very funny and awesome)
Odyssey & Iliad. (you have to read them both!)
Dragonriders of Pern
Dragon Keeper Chronicles (its a series led by a female character called Kale, its good)
Lord of the Rings
The Hobbit

That's all I could think of for right now xD


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 8, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good historical fiction novel?


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 24, 2011)

*Book Title*:- Codex Alera, a six-book series. The titles are Furies of Calderon, Academ's Fury, Cursor's Fury, Captain's Fury, Princeps' Fury, and First Lord's Fury.

*Author's Name*:- Jim Butcher

*Previous Titles By Author*:- The Dresden Files

*Genre*:- Fantasy

*Target audience*:-  Borderline between PG-13 and R, I think? I'm not so good with ratings. There are several sexual situations and at least one "onscreen" rape, but I don't think that it ever got too graphic.

*Brief Synopsis*:- The books were created to satisfy a bet that a good enough author _could_ combine two awful ideas into one good story. The two ideas were the lost Roman legion and Pokemon.

The story is set in the fictional world of Alera, where humans bond to furies of one of the six elements (wind, water, earth, wood, fire, and metal) to gain the ability to manipulate them. The protagonist, Tavi, is the one person in the world who lacks any furies and instead has to rely on his wits to solve his problems. Which he does. Very well.

*Why You Recommend It*:- As TVTropes puts it, "This is a story about a Farm Boy who becomes a sword-wielding badass, gets a hot girlfriend, saves the world from an Always Chaotic Evil nonhuman menace, and [has a couple more spoilery cliches added onto that list]. In defiance of all fantasy literary convention saying it should be a Clich? Storm, it is awesome." The characters are all pleasantly snarky and intelligent, and Tavi in particular has moments of pure genius. There's plenty of action, and as cliche as the plots sound in summaries, they're pulled off very well.

*Why Don't you Recommend It*:- The series gets off to a pretty slow start. The first book (which is 600 pages long) consists mostly of small groups of characters almost running into each other but being separated before they could have the very interesting conversations that those meetings seemed to promise. Later books get better about this, or at least make it less annoying. 

The final battles at the end of each book also tend to be about 200 pages long. The novels themselves range from 600 and 750 pages, so this isn't as bad as it could be, but the plot's progression still seems to slow to a crawl once the fighting starts.

*Rating* (_your personal rating of the book,out of 10, 1 being lowest, 10 being highest_):- 9

*Where to get*:- I found all six of the books at my local Barnes and Noble.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jun 25, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good book with a theme of insanity i.e *Alice in wonderland but for adults.* 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 25, 2011)

ArcticSiren said:


> Can anyone recommend a good historical fiction novel?



One of the best books I've ever read. 



 by James Clavell



> *Review
> *?Unforgettable!??Chicago Tribune
> 
> ?A fabulous epic of the Far East that will disturb and excite you?a thrilling and enticing tale of adventure and human relationships?dramatic episodes, exotic vignettes and heady descriptive passages.? ?Baltimore Sun
> ...



If you like George Martin, this guy was certainly his predecessor in terms of style and adventure. Pirates, dirty money, merchant houses, intrigue, murder, war, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Shade (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm wondering where to start off with Gaiman's works. I'm open to comics too, so maybe I should read all of Sandman first? What are his most noteworthy works?


----------



## Yaypie (Jul 17, 2011)

Read Sandman. It's awesome. All it's spin offs are awesome. What I've read of the Lucifer spinoff was...hell yeah. Wicked intelligent, creative, absorbing worlds with memorable characters and you will not want to even get up to go to the bathroom. 

Pee in your seat, it's worth it!


----------



## Nimander (Jul 26, 2011)

Just started two promising, yet under-the-radar fantasy series that I've found myself enjoying quite a bit.  

The first is called "*The Tide Lords*" by Jennifer Fallon, a four book series of which I'm about halfway through the fourth.  It takes an interesting approach to immortality and what would happen if it was something of a common occurrence, and came with devastating power as well.  Has something of a romantic subplot with it, which really doesn't appeal to me in general being the type of person that I am.  But to be fair, it didn't really detract from the story in any way and in fact added to it more often than not.    I definitely recommend this one to the fantasy lover.

Another series, which I just began and finished the first of, is the "*Prospero's Daughter*" series, by L. Jagi Lamplighter (fucking awesome name, BTW).  It's a bit lighter toned than the series I've come to prefer, but it's well-written and creative enough to make the story worthwhile.  If this book had existed when I was in middle school before I read Gardens of the Moon and gained a taste for dark fantasy, this book would easily be an all-time fave of mine.  As it stands, it's still an inventive mix of Shakespeare, Milton, various mythologies, and, amazingly enough, mystery, which I normally wouldn't touch with a 20-foot pole.  Definitely recommend this one as well.


----------



## DeIdeal (Aug 5, 2011)

Hmh, maybe I'd find something here.

I've been looking for "softer" sci-fi books for a while, similar to the Hainish cycle stuff by Ursula Le Guin. Something where the super-advanced tech isn't in the main role, and the author is playing with the idea of, for example, no genders or no religions.


----------



## shinethedown (Sep 2, 2011)

The Percy Jackson series is a personal favourite of mine. Granted an easy read but an entertaining one none the less.


----------



## Zetlad (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I usually just lurk this forum, but I've gotten a lot of great book recommendations from here so I was hoping someone here could help me out. I have to do a novel study/review for a history class. The book can be historical fiction or non-fiction just as long as it "encompasses an historical topic, person, or event from the 20th Century". The minimum page count is 200 and the max is 250, but I'm sure I can get around the maximum if need be. There are just so many books that fit this description that I don't know where to be looking. So if anyone knows any great books that fit this description it would be great if you could recommend them to me. Not looking for any subject in particular, just one that can hold my interest (Something about special operative espionage kind of thing might be cool though) . Thanks in advance for any recommendations and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

Zetlad said:


> Hey guys, I usually just lurk this forum, but I've gotten a lot of great book recommendations from here so I was hoping someone here could help me out. I have to do a novel study/review for a history class. The book can be historical fiction or non-fiction just as long as it "encompasses an historical topic, person, or event from the 20th Century". The minimum page count is 200 and the max is 250, but I'm sure I can get around the maximum if need be. There are just so many books that fit this description that I don't know where to be looking. So if anyone knows any great books that fit this description it would be great if you could recommend them to me. Not looking for any subject in particular, just one that can hold my interest (Something about special operative espionage kind of thing might be cool though) . Thanks in advance for any recommendations and sorry for the long post.



I just went through my Goodreads list and pulled some random historical books that I remember being shorter (around 200 pages). I don't read a lot of historical fiction, to be honest, but hopefully something in here will tickle your fancy.

 (this would be my biggest recommendation)









 (this is a graphic novel so it may not count)


----------



## Zetlad (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Jena! That really helps me out. I'm thinking of reading The Things They Carried, it seems like the most interesting out of the bunch. Again, many thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Shade (Oct 1, 2011)

How's _The Night Circus_? It's got a lot of hype around it but so did _The Magicians _and that was garbage.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 5, 2011)

Hiya guys! So I'm getting The Magician pretty soon, but I was wondering if you guys could give me some suggestions. Something like A Song of Ice and Fire or some really good, dark fantasy books? *and maybe anything about dragons?*.

I'm at lost at what to buy or rent anymore. :sweat

EDIT:


Spy_Smasher said:


> _Olympos_ by Dan Simmons
> Sequel to _Ilium_.
> 
> While I have heard some people complain that this book sort of peters out towards the end, I found it to be absolutely satisfying all the way through. I can recommend it (and its precursor) unreservedly.
> ...



Oh that's one book to read! I absolutely love Homer's work, especially the Iliad! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 13, 2011)

Can anyone recommend books similar to Jim Butcher's works (The Dresden Files and Codex of Alera)?

Preferably fantasy/politic please. 

I tried to get into A Song of Ice and Fire, but something about it never grabbed my attention.


----------



## ryz (Nov 19, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> Can anyone recommend books similar to Jim Butcher's works (The Dresden Files and Codex of Alera)?


I would say Iron Druid Chronicles is a very good match.


----------



## KailaMina (Nov 21, 2011)

Book Title: Zombies vs. Unicorns
Author's Name: Holly Black, Editor Justine Lasbalestier
Previous Titles By Author: How to ditch your fairy
Genre:Fiction, sci fiction
Target audieence : PG-13 I think...
Breif Synpos:Well the whole thing is about what is a better a Unicorn or a Zombie and it has various stories about both mythical creatures...
Why You Reccomend It: It's actually pretty well written, the stories have some romance, it has almost everything.
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: If you don't like unicorns or zombies don't read it!
Rating:- 8
Where to get:-http://www.amazon.com/Zombies-vs-Unicorns-Holly-Black/dp/1416989536#_


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 27, 2011)

I AM BETTER THAN YOUR KIDS

By Maddox 

it's funny as fuck, he critiques bad art from little kids.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm looking for something similar to the Wheel of Time.
A lot of characters with good depth and growth, fantasy driven,unique storytelling with that touch of prophesy.  
[I've already read Song of Fire and Ice, Tolkien and Brooks stuff]


And another thing, i've read the first book of the Dresden Files and i hated it: vulgar, trite and rough narrative. Does it get any better?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2011)

From third book onwards it gets pretty great

I'm also looking for some fantasy/snark styled series like Dresden Files and Codex Alera, but I've already read Iron Druid :-/ Short little bastard

I'm gonna go around and read into Mistborn but I really wish I had a better educated recommendation


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> but I've already read Iron Druid :-/ Short little bastard



Are you talking about the entire first trilogy? Or just the first novel, Hounded? In any case, I also had the feeling of wanting more after finishing the first three, and the first book of the second trilogy, Tricked, is coming up in 2012.

BTW, let me know how Grimnoir goes. I feel it should satisfy your epic action, adventure & fantasy needs.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Dec 29, 2011)

Has anyone here read ? 

Lionel Shriver was featured in BBC's HardTalk and the way she talked about her book fascinated me - her fear of motherhood and all. We have been culturally taught that parents give unconditional love to their children. What if you don't? According to her, it demystifies that concept and it intrigues me. Too bad, I can't find a copy.


----------



## bludvein (Jan 9, 2012)

Bubi said:


> I'm looking for something similar to the Wheel of Time.
> A lot of characters with good depth and growth, fantasy driven,unique storytelling with that touch of prophesy.
> [I've already read Song of Fire and Ice, Tolkien and Brooks stuff]
> 
> ...



I would recommend The Way of Kings by Brandon Sanderson, but you'll be in for a long wait. Its very much in the vein of WOT, but only the first book is out(of a planned 10 book series).

As for Dresden files...it does get better. I had a hard time getting into it at first myself, but it grows on you. Its one of my favorite fantasy series now.



Banhammer said:


> From third book onwards it gets pretty great
> 
> I'm also looking for some fantasy/snark styled series like Dresden Files and Codex Alera, but I've already read Iron Druid :-/ Short little bastard
> 
> I'm gonna go around and read into Mistborn but I really wish I had a better educated recommendation



I would recommend anything by David Eddings(besides his Dreamers series /shudder) and Rick Riordan. David Eddings mostly focuses on poking fun at modern cliches, while Rick Riordan manages to pack in the snarky first person narrative, especially in his Percy Jackson series.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 26, 2012)

_Liar's Poker_ - by *Michael Lewis*



A really fascincating read, which kept me hooked for the better part of the night last, while I read it end to end. The reason it's gripping is that it emphasis the phrase "Sometimes Life is weirder than fiction". While Mike has nitpicked amongst the most interesting characters and stories to narrate and I'm sure there are a few red herrings, which can be chalked up to either Michael's shortcomings in perception or deliberate attempts, it still gives a nice slice of the big reason that led to where we are today with the froth after the bubbles have burst and the glass is down to being just a tenth full.

Much recommended, 9/10


----------



## Misao (Feb 14, 2012)

For now I'll just recommend pretty much everything you can grab from J. R. R. Tolkien, George R. R. Martin and if you enjoy these two then Ursula K. Le Guin
is a mandatory reading.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 24, 2012)

Why don't we have a topic about books we would not recommend?


----------



## Misao (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, "Books you should avoid ---to save money, time, and patience"

I have a list of those, unfortunately. Wish I could have my time back, but it is part of the experience, could have saved money though.


----------



## Varg (Mar 2, 2012)

Bubi said:


> I'm looking for something similar to the Wheel of Time.
> A lot of characters with good depth and growth, fantasy driven,unique storytelling with that touch of prophesy.
> 
> 
> And another thing, i've read the first book of the Dresden Files and i hated it: vulgar, trite and rough narrative. Does it get any better?



Tried joe abercrombie's  First law trilogy? 



Banhammer said:


> From third book onwards it gets pretty great
> 
> I'm also looking for some fantasy/snark styled series like Dresden Files and Codex Alera, but I've already read Iron Druid :-/ Short little bastard
> 
> I'm gonna go around and read into Mistborn but I really wish I had a better educated recommendation


Along with  the first law trilogy , I would say give the gentlemen bastards series a look, as well as the kingkiller chronicles


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2012)

What do we think of Artemis Fowl?


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> What do we think of Artemis Fowl?



I'd like to second this person's inquiry. I myself have obviously heard of the series, but the premise has yet to enthrall me into reading it. 

BTW, Banhammer: Justice calls. Don't stand her up. Join the cause. Your username is practically made for this.


----------



## αce (Mar 4, 2012)

The inheritance cycle?
Worth it?


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> What do we think of Artemis Fowl?



Meh?

I read the first book when it came out and I really liked it, and then I read the second one when it came out and I kind of liked it. I haven't read them since. This was the early 2000s so I've no idea if I would still like them or not.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> The inheritance cycle?
> Worth it?



is this the one with the dragon's in the cover

I wanna say "don't bother it's lord of the Star Wars" but then I remember I hate george lucas.
So go ahead and you read that hack paolini. You read the shit out of him


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Adept said:


> Another good series is  The Last Apprentice. It's about Tom Ward, apprentice to the Spook who rids the county of witches and creatures of the Dark


The last apprentice is the rubbish american name. It's called The Spook's Apprentice or the Wardstone Chronicles.


Banhammer said:


> What do we think of Artemis Fowl?


Awesome.


Jena said:


> Meh?
> 
> I read the first book when it came out and I really liked it, and then I read the second one when it came out and I kind of liked it. I haven't read them since. This was the early 2000s so I've no idea if I would still like them or not.


The first book is the best in the series, though, IMO. The other books are a simerlar quality to the second one.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 10, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> What do we think of Artemis Fowl?


First few books were cool, but the more recent ones are sub-par.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 11, 2012)

No use starting Artemis Fowl if you've passed through your teenages already.


----------



## Oracle of Truth (Apr 27, 2012)

Series I would recommend:
Tales of the Otori-Lean Hearn
-->A great tale of feudal Japan, which deals with themes of political intrigue, honor, familial relations, Bushido, and social class differences. 
The Riftwar Saga-Raymond E. Feist
--> High Fantasy series about aliens from parallel universes, magic, and elves. 
Wheel of Time-Robert Jordan
--> yet another high fantasy epic concerning magic, elves, a fated hero, and satan himself. 
The Asian Saga-James Clavel
-->An assortment of novels set in various periods, all set in Asia (mostly China) from the late 19th century onwards. 

Stand Alone novels:
Brave New World-Audus Huxely
-->A classic revolving around a dystopian universe, featuring a government that suppresses/controls the world's via drug abuse. 
Lord of the Flies
-->My favorite book. A novel that revolves around a group of schoolboys left stranded on an island, who then resort to savagery. The book in its entirety is devoted to the allegory of human corruption and hunger for power.


----------



## dilbot (May 23, 2012)

I don't know if this is the right place for it (anymore...) but I'm looking for a book to take with me when I go to China. I'm thinking a plot that revolves around a grand adventure... vague I know, but I want something that inspires me to go out and explore! To see the beauty and intrigue that the world provides!

I guess my line of thinking comes from my love for the Uncharted series and One Piece. Anything along those lines (Generally straightforward adventure w/ a bit of fantasy, great characters, vivid imagery) and I'll be sure to eat it up.   Thanks!


----------



## Worm Juice (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe Two Cities by China Mieville


----------



## familyparka (Jul 3, 2012)

_Through the Mirror_ by Lewis Carroll.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 3, 2012)

*The Warded Man (Demon Cycle book 1)*



> As darkness falls after sunset, the corelings rise?demons who possess supernatural powers and burn with a consuming hatred of humanity. For hundreds of years the demons have terrorized the night, slowly culling the human herd that shelters behind magical wards?symbols of power whose origins are lost in myth and whose protection is terrifyingly fragile. It was not always this way. Once, men and women battled the corelings on equal terms, but those days are gone. Night by night the demons grow stronger, while human numbers dwindle under their relentless assault. Now, with hope for the future fading, three young survivors of vicious demon attacks will dare the impossible, stepping beyond the crumbling safety of the wards to risk everything in a desperate quest to regain the secrets of the past. Together, they will stand against the night.



read it


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 28, 2012)

Outlaw by Angus Mcdonald
1984 by George Orwell
and Animal Farm also by George Orwell


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2012)

Is their another Fantasy series that comes close to matching A Song and Fire And ice's Intensity? [I.E Violence, Sex, ect.]


----------



## drache (Aug 29, 2012)

Perhaps the kushiel series I believe it begins with kushiel's dart


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 29, 2012)

Legends of the Samurai by Hiroaki Sato - Very good book
The Kojiki 
and last but not least Journey Into Darkness by Michael Chiapetta for those WWE fans


----------



## Tenderfoot (Sep 19, 2012)

*The Lies of Locke Lamora* ~ _Scott Lynch_
Genre: Fantasy
Blurb: One of the funniest novels I've ever read. The story is well 
written with good plot twists. A definite page turner.

*Blood Song* ~ _Anthony Ryan_
Genre: Fantasy
Blurb: If you liked _The Left Hand Of God_ and _Name Of The Wind_, you'll 
love this. Well I did.


----------



## Hebe (Oct 4, 2012)

Considering that I've just remembered them a few days ago, I am recommending some works that may or may not be enjoyable. I found them frightening and intriguing and they kept me interested throughout the whole short journey. 

The books are _*Justine*_ and _*Juliette*_, both written by Donatien Alphonse Fran?ois aka *Marquis de Sade*. I enjoyed the first one better than its sequel, but they're both interesting and really worth a look.

Genre would be Gothic fiction, Erotica, Sadism.


----------



## wjames260 (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, first "To Kill A Mockigbird" is the greatest book ever written, in my opinon. So honest, such vivid characters, and they're all human. And an inspiring message. And at the time it was incredibly forward thinking.

Another one I can't get over is "The Fault In Our Stars" by John Green. It's a darkly funny story about cancer. Again, very honest. Anyone read it?


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 13, 2013)

Anything by James Michener is awesome. Esp Caribbean and Texas.


----------



## Orxon (Jan 31, 2013)

I would like to recommend 'The Braided Path' trilogy by Chris Wooding. It's a particularly heavy form of high fantasy, set on a fictional continent named Saramyr. Basically it's plagued by these diseased men named Weavers who are blessed with Phenomenal Cosmic Power? through the masks they wear and are trying to take over and revive an ancient God their worship named Aricarat.  The culture is one of my favorite things about this story; a combination of east asian and europian customs + a bombass female lead. It's kind of what Game of Thrones would be if there was a central character and a lot more fantasy though it's not exactly lacking in politics.

If you want to take over your life for a couple of weeks, these books are for you.


----------



## bludvein (Feb 4, 2013)

*Some shapeshifter fantasy.*

I've developed an interest in werewolf-type(although other animals are ok) fantasy, but can someone please give me a list of series with that theme that aren't blatant wish fulfillment for women? Going through amazon lists and it seems like 90%+ have some shirtless bodybuilder on the cover.

Hell, I'd even settle for some decent vampire fiction as long as its nowhere near to being in the same vein as Twilight. 

Also definitely prefer the protagonist to be a guy.


----------



## Tray (Feb 23, 2013)

*One on One* by John Feinstein


For those who like sports


----------



## rokudaimyo (Apr 10, 2013)

The Book Thief.

i used to hate reading books that have history in them (in this case, adolf hitler and germany and world war ii), but this book changed that. 

10/10

just. amazing.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 10, 2013)

rokudaimyo said:


> The Book Thief.
> 
> i used to hate reading books that have history in them (in this case, adolf hitler and germany and world war ii), but this book changed that.
> 
> ...



I wanted to drop by to second this recommendation. It's an extremely beautiful and extremely emotional book. 

The story is narrated by Death, but it focuses on a girl named Liesel who steals books (and other things, but Death first meets her when she's stealing a book, so he thinks of her as the Book Thief). She lives in Germany during World War II. The story focuses mostly on her personal life and struggles, but you do see how the war and the situation in Germany impacts that. 

Death also adds in little lists of facts about things or the several definitions of a word in his narration. The one I remember most is when Liesel meets another character, and you're given a little list of facts about his hair color, I think the fact that he likes to run, and that "he did not deserve to die the way he did". It's haunting, especially because the scene where he dies occurs later in the book, but it's also very, very good.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (May 4, 2013)

*The Emperor's Soul* by Brandon Sanderson. Novella length fantasy; I don't know how he does it, but he manages to build an entire world, magic system and everything around it and it works, even though the book is thin and you'll finish it in an hour if you're a quick reader like me.

*Wolf of the Plains
Lords of the Bow
Bones of the Hill*

Trilogy about Genghis Khan-- his early years and the rise to the Mongol empire. 95% facts and some fiction where he couldn't fill in the gaps in between times to make it a little bit more flowery, but it's excellent. Well written, it brings out the strategic mind of Genghis perfectly and shows how he became so cold-blooded.


----------



## Misao (Jun 24, 2013)

_Into the Darkest Corner_ by Elizabeth Haynes

Superb psychological thriller. The story is narrated from the point of view of Cathy, merging the present day with her not-so distant past - she speaks about the distressing events of her life since the beginning of her relationship with Lee until the moment when things began to flee of control.

I recommend to whoever likes contemporary novels, with a slight touch of mystery.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 13, 2013)

Latin american literature recommendations, aside from famous writers, poets (Marquez, Sepulveda, Allende,Neruda,Borges ...) Thanks!


----------



## Yasha (Aug 13, 2013)

The Devotion of Suspect X is a crime novel I can highly recommend.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 13, 2013)

Has anyone here read The Chronicles of Amber by Roger Zelazny? I've heard great things about him as an author, but I I've yet met anyone who've read to read the series....It looks pretty good on paper with some of the volumes being Locus nominees and winners, but I don't really care about all that award stuff.

Anyone knows whether Amber is worth the money?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 4, 2013)

Any recommendations for historical fictions (or non-fictions) books set in ancient times?


----------



## Cromer (Sep 4, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Any recommendations for historical fictions (or non-fictions) books set in ancient times?



I will assume you've already read/are reading the 1632 series by Eric Flint, and the Belisarius books by Flint/David Weber (?). If not get on that.

I also cannot recommend "The Lions of al-Rassan" by Guy Gavriel Kay enough.


----------



## Spock (Sep 19, 2013)

Recommend me something that will make me wallow in sadness and drown in an ocean of tears.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 22, 2013)

Has anyone read Years of Rice and Salt?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

I need some good fantasy series recommendations. I spent about two hours yesterday at Barnes and Noble tearing through the Teen Fiction and then regular/adult Fantasy section looking for something of promise and came up with very little. 

_I want something not dominated by a stupid fucking love triangle or shitty inexplicable love-at-first-sight romance._ Nothing like the Mortal Instruments, Twilight, etc. I'm so sick of it. If the book(s) have romance, that's fine as long it's written well at least.

I haven't been able to find a decent book out of the Teen section in forever, and I've more and more been going to the older Fantasy section but even that seems like it's becoming overrun with horribly written paranormal romances. I picked up _A Discovery of Witches_ at the behest of many of my friends and am horribly disappointed in it – it started out promising and just crumbled into a Twilight for people with a predilection for British architecture and quite possibly the most annoying main character I've ever encountered (yes, even more so than that twat Bella from Twilight). 

/rant 

Thanks.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 30, 2013)

Uh huh. If you like _A song of Ice and Fire_ and the new trend of "gritty" fantasy, you can try Prince of Nothing by R.Scott Bakker, it's a lot "rawer" than Martins books though. Another one not so well known that I liked is  J.V Jones _Sword of Shadows_.

If you're into more traditional fantasy, you can read Raymond E Feists _Magican_ and the _Empire Trilogy_. I like some of his other books (partially cause I like the universe), but they're frankly not that good. I should probably plug Wheel of Time in here somewhere, but I won't, cause it's so damn long.

I'll also recommend Ted Williams _Shadowmarch_, it doesn't really fit into either of those categories imho, but it's one of those few books where I actually liked every single POV (at least in the first two books).


----------



## Yakkai (Sep 30, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Has anyone here read The Chronicles of Amber by Roger Zelazny? I've heard great things about him as an author, but I I've yet met anyone who've read to read the series....It looks pretty good on paper with some of the volumes being Locus nominees and winners, but I don't really care about all that award stuff.
> 
> Anyone knows whether Amber is worth the money?



I've read most of the Amber series. It was pretty amazing in its day, but I'm not sure how well its aged. It strikes me as quite different from more modern fantasy.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 30, 2013)

Yakkai said:


> I've read most of the Amber series. It was pretty amazing in its day, but I'm not sure how well its aged. It strikes me as quite different from more modern fantasy.



I see. In your opinion, was it good enough to spend money on or is it one those books that you would order through the library or whatever?


----------



## KimikoUzumakiNamikaze (Oct 17, 2013)

Book Title: The Selection
Author's Name: Kiera Cass
Previous Titles By Author: None, but there are sequels to this book. 
Genre:- fiction
Target audience: Tween and up
Brief Synopsis: For thirty-five girls, the Selection is the chance of a lifetime. The opportunity to escape the life laid out for them since birth. To be swept up in a world of glittering gowns and priceless jewels. To live in the palace and compete for the heart of the gorgeous Prince Maxon.
But for America Singer, being Selected is a nightmare. It means turning her back on her secret love with Aspen, who is a caste below her. Leaving her home to enter a fierce competition for a crown she doesn't want. Living in a palace that is constantly threatened by violent rebel attacks.

Then America meets Prince Maxon. Gradually, she starts to question all the plans she's made for herself- and realizes that the life she's always dreamed of may not compare to a future she never imagined.
Why You Recommend It: It had me obsessed for over a week (which is a notable feat in itself)
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: It's a little cliche. 
Rating:- 9.9999999/10
Where to get:


----------



## Hebe (Nov 9, 2013)

I've been acquainted with the works of *Gaston Bachelard* for a while now, but I recently reread one of his studies and I am warmly recommending _The Poetics of Space_ and well, not only this one, but almost all of his works. 

Bachelard speaks greatly about the influences of spaces and science and of the way we, humans, cling to the tiniest symbols and enrich them with personal meanings whether they're objects, other humans or mere ideas.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 9, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> I see. In your opinion, was it good enough to spend money on or is it one those books that you would order through the library or whatever?



The first five books with Corwin were amazeballs, the sequel set with his son Merlin a lot less so.


----------



## Kikyo (Nov 9, 2013)

I frequently re-read the Amber series. I agree, the 2nd 5 books about Merlin weren't as good as the first 5 about Corwin. I think the first 5 are worth buying.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 10, 2013)

Cromer said:


> The first five books with Corwin were amazeballs, the sequel set with his son Merlin a lot less so.





Kikyo said:


> I frequently re-read the Amber series. I agree, the 2nd 5 books about Merlin weren't as good as the first 5 about Corwin. I think the first 5 are worth buying.



I had almost given up hope

I've never seen the the first and the last five as separate books. The only Chronicle of Amber book I've ever seen contains all 10 volumes>_>


----------



## Kikyo (Nov 10, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> I had almost given up hope
> 
> I've never seen the the first and the last five as separate books. The only Chronicle of Amber book I've ever seen contains all 10 volumes>_>



Oh, yes the new edition. I think it's the only one in print now. 
I have the first paperback printings of the 2nd 5 books and the first 5 books were once published in 2 hard cover editions. I have those too (they replaced the paperbacks of the first 5 books because they needed to be replaced, I read them so much).  They were reprinted again as 2 hard covers, one for the first 5 and one for the second 5. Try looking at used book stores or .


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 15, 2013)

Kikyo said:


> Oh, yes the new edition. I think it's the only one in print now.
> I have the first paperback printings of the 2nd 5 books and the first 5 books were once published in 2 hard cover editions. I have those too (they replaced the paperbacks of the first 5 books because they needed to be replaced, I read them so much).  They were reprinted again as 2 hard covers, one for the first 5 and one for the second 5. Try looking at used book stores or .



Thanks

I don't have any problems with buying the new edition though, it's probably a bit more expensive, but who cares. Besides, I might even feel like reading the books about Merlin, even though you guys don't seem think they're as good.


----------



## Kikyo (Nov 15, 2013)

The Merlin books aren't bad, just not as good as the Corwin books.  Enjoy.


----------



## Trueno (Nov 16, 2013)

Fear Street series - R.L Stine


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 17, 2013)

Any Epic/Modern Fantasies recs? 

I've tried to get into Iron Druid Chronicles (found it too cheesey and forced) and Malazan to me is too disjointed in my opinion.

Kind of deprived... What I've read so far isn't really impressive. ASoiAF, Dresden Files, Mistborn Series, first book of Way of Kings.

Couldn't get into Wheel of Time either.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 17, 2013)

Blood Dawn said:


> Any Epic/Modern Fantasies recs?
> 
> I've tried to get into Iron Druid Chronicles (found it too cheesey and forced) and Malazan to me is too disjointed in my opinion.
> 
> ...



My kinda guy. Understands that Iron Druid bears only the most superficial similarity to Dresden Files.


Anyway, you'll want to start Harry Connolly's Twenty Palaces books. A lot darker though, but its genuinely heart-wrenching with it.


----------



## Kikyo (Nov 17, 2013)

Blood Dawn said:


> Any Epic/Modern Fantasies recs?
> 
> I've tried to get into Iron Druid Chronicles (found it too cheesey and forced) and Malazan to me is too disjointed in my opinion.
> 
> ...



Try Sword of Shannara by Terry Brooks. It's the first in the series (though there are other books that are prequels).


----------



## kazuri (Nov 17, 2013)

By modern you mean written recently right?

Try the gentlemen bastard sequence by scott lynch, only 3 books out though

The warded man, desert spear, daylight war, by peter v brett

Night angel trilogy by brent weeks
Also the light bringer series by brent weeks(only 2 books out)

The dark tower series is 7 books(+1nonmain series book) by steven king

karen miller has a series about magic and controlling the weather but its not that great, maybe 5/10, although the prequel to the series, a blight of mages id give 7/10


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 18, 2013)

Ugh, when I first the 3 books of the Demon Cycle I thought they were decent. Thinking back, they were probably on the lower end of mediocre.



Blood Dawn said:


> Any Epic/Modern Fantasies recs?
> 
> I've tried to get into Iron Druid Chronicles (found it too cheesey and forced) and Malazan to me is too disjointed in my opinion.
> 
> ...



I'll just recommend J.V Jones Sword of Shadows and Ted Williams Shadowmarch.

I'd also like to plug Prince of Nothing, but its probably isn't for everyone.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 20, 2013)

Blood Dawn said:


> Any Epic/Modern Fantasies recs?
> 
> I've tried to get into Iron Druid Chronicles (found it too cheesey and forced) and Malazan to me is too disjointed in my opinion.
> 
> ...



The Dark Tower (Stephan King)


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 22, 2013)

Any nice historical mysteries?
Not too picky with the length or anything like that


----------



## Kikyo (Nov 22, 2013)

Tourmaline said:


> Any nice historical mysteries?
> Not too picky with the length or anything like that


How historical? 
The Brother Cadfael series by Ellis Peters is set in the early 1100s.

The Victorian Mysteries by Robin Paige 

Sherlock Holmes by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle

Sano Ichiro mysteries by Laura Joh Rowland set in feudal Japan

Gaslight mysteries by Victoria Thompson

Amelia Peabody mysteries by Elizabeth Peters

any book by Agatha Christie


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 24, 2013)

Kikyo said:


> How historical?
> The Brother Cadfael series by Ellis Peters is set in the early 1100s.
> 
> The Victorian Mysteries by Robin Paige
> ...



Well, I'd appreciate it if it was historically accurate, and the book gives a specific time and accoknowledges real time events.

I've read quite a lot from you list already, though I'll give the Victoria Thompsons one a try

Thank you


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 6, 2013)

Blood Song by Anthony Ryan. 

Favourite book of all time :3


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 1, 2014)

any good short fiction recommendations?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 9, 2014)

jackieshann said:


> any good short fiction recommendations?



Tuf Voyaging & Wildcards, both by George R. R. Martin.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm looking for some Science Fiction in the vein of Ringworld, Hyperion Cantos, Tuf Voyaging and the like.


----------



## skuka (Apr 17, 2014)

Any good psychological books, such as Crime and Punishment?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 17, 2014)

skuka said:


> Any good psychological books, such as Crime and Punishment?



American Psycho? Haven't read it myself yet, but I hear it's something like that.

What are the best Stephan King books? (Other than The Dark Tower, It and The Stand)


----------



## Firaea (Apr 20, 2014)

For anyone who enjoys an atmospheric, emotional read, I strongly recommend Kazuo Ishiguro's *Never Let Me Go*.

It's mostly a dystopian novel with minimal elements of sci-fi in it, but it never delves into the technical aspects. It's a very human novel, if you're into that kind of novels like myself. :33


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anyone have or know any good books about the Qing Dynasty? Preferably something fantasy-ish like Huan Zhu Ge Ge (Princess Pearl)?


----------



## Jirou (Apr 30, 2014)

Firaea said:


> For anyone who enjoys an atmospheric, emotional read, I strongly recommend Kazuo Ishiguro's *Never Let Me Go*.
> 
> It's mostly a dystopian novel with minimal elements of sci-fi in it, but it never delves into the technical aspects. It's a very human novel, if you're into that kind of novels like myself. :33



This actually sounds good, especially that it's under the dystopian genre, which is my favorite genre! Umm, would you mind to recommend some more books under the same genre?


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 1, 2014)

if any of you are interested in angels demons and demon/spirit hunters I strongly recommend "Caelum Sky" by Andrea Radeck completely available free online great characters great original plot. best part is you can still help her improve and shape the story by checking out her kickstarter.


----------



## Firaea (May 1, 2014)

seine said:


> This actually sounds good, especially that it's under the dystopian genre, which is my favorite genre! Umm, would you mind to recommend some more books under the same genre?



Hmm, I haven't read any dystopian novels similar to Never Let Me Go. In fact, I'm still trying to find one. However, Brave New World is a pretty imaginative dystopian novel. A Clockwork Orange is a fairly dark but interesting dystopian novel too. I haven't read 1984 personally, but I've heard good things about it. Those are the more... 'intellectual' dystopian novels, though, and they're very different in style and content from Never Let Me Go.


----------



## Cyphon (May 29, 2014)

I am looking for recommendations for books similar to those by author Stan Pottinger. I am not sure if anyone here has read his stuff but I found all of his books interesting. 

Or things along the lines of The Giver or 1984. Though tbh I find 1984 to be a bit dry at times. 

Other general ideas would be books with interesting twist and turns. 

If it helps I didn't care for the James Patterson Alex Cross stuff.


I mostly read fantasy but am looking for audiobooks to pass the time at work and don't want to be into more than 1 large series at a time. Plus it would be refreshing to move away from fantasy for a time.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 29, 2014)

TTGL said:


> I'm looking for some Science Fiction in the vein of Ringworld, Hyperion Cantos, Tuf Voyaging and the like.



Check out the Night Dawn trilogy, Dune, Enders Game, too.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 29, 2014)

Blood Dawn said:


> Any Epic/Modern Fantasies recs?
> 
> I've tried to get into Iron Druid Chronicles (found it too cheesey and forced) and Malazan to me is too disjointed in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Kingkiller Chronicles by Patrick Rothfuss.

Gentleman Bastards by Scott Lynch.
Codex Alera by Jim Butcher.
First Law by Joe Abercrombie.
Blood Song by Anthony Ryan.
Traitor Son Cycle by Miles Cameron.
All these are pretty good.


----------



## Random Stranger (Jun 3, 2014)

^ The Traveler's Gate Trilogy by Will Wight is pretty sweet too.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 3, 2014)

The Mystery of Mercy Close by Marian Keyes


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2014)

In preparation for the new _Star Wars: Rebels_ series and _Star Wars: Episode VII,_ I seek to read some of the books in the expanded universe, to increase my knowledge of its events (although it is uncertain how much material from those works the new series and film shall incorporate). More specifically, I seek any books that tell the story of Luke's quest to restore the Jedi order, Mara Jade and her eventual relationship with Luke, and Jacen Solo's fall to the dark side. What books can anyone recommend for me? Thank you very much.

As a side note, I have already read the _Darth Bane_ trilogy, _Labyrinth of Evil,_ the novelizations of _Episodes I, II_ and _III, Dark Lord: the Rise of Darth Vader, Kenobi, Darksaber,_ and _Vector Prime,_ and am in the process of reading _Heir to the Empire,_ after which I plan to read the next two books of that trilogy, as well, so any books that are similar to those would be great for me.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 2, 2014)

After the stupid ending of IT, I need a new, non-Stephen King horror writer. Any suggestions?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 3, 2014)

Must it be horror? Aren't you interested in grimdark fantasy?
And don't we need a convo here?


----------



## martryn (Jul 3, 2014)

> After the stupid ending of IT, I need a new, non-Stephen King horror writer. Any suggestions?



Try some Richard Matheson?


----------



## TristinTargaryen (Aug 11, 2014)

*Title:* The Midnighters: The Secret Hour (Book 1 of 3)
*Author's Name:* Scott Westerfield
*Previous Titles By Author:* Uglies Series, Leviathan Series
*Genre:* Horror/Science Fiction
*Target Audience:* PG-13
*Synopsis:* A few nights after Jessica Day arrives in Bixby, Oklahoma, she wakes up at midnight to find the entire world frozen, except for her and a few others who call themselves 'midnighters'. Dark things haunt this midnight hour ? dark things with a mysterious interest in Jessica. The question is why? The Secret Hour is a compelling tale of dark secrets, midnight romance, eerie creatures, courage, destiny, and unexpected peril.
*Why I Recommend it:* When I first picked this book up I didn't expect what I read. There's plenty of plot twists, and it's very well written. And the further you get in the book, as well as the series, the darker the story gets. For those who have seen the movie _The Blair Witch Project_, that same level of unease and horror is wonderfully conveyed in the same way in this story. The "monster at the end of this book" is something that in my mind will probably never be properly recreated if this is ever made into a movie or TV series.
*Rating:* 9/10
*Where to Get:* Library or


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone have any good recommendations for books along the lines of Hunger Games and the like? I am thinking about trying The Maze Runner but would like some more choices to look into. Maybe more adult oriented.

And I forget the name of the movie but they put a bunch of prisoners on an island and they had to kill each other. Last one alive got away. Books along those lines would work as well.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 30, 2014)

What are some really good crime/mystery/thriller type novels?


----------



## StarlyMermaid (Dec 1, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> What are some really good crime/mystery/thriller type novels?


The only mystery novels I've read so far are the Sherlock Holmes ones. They're nice V: Nicely written if you like that British style of writing. I had to look up some of the terms because derpAmerican. Anyway, enjoyable and I recommend those if you're interested. 


On Topic: 
C: Recently I delved intoooo urban fantasy, contemporary, type of novel and it's super horrible but I guess if you're really into fantasy, it's gloriously fantasy-tic.  It's called Kate Daniels, not the poet but the series. Check it ouuut, man.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 13, 2015)

Any good alien invasion stories? I've read and enjoyed War of the Worlds, The Kraken Wakes and Childhood's End.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Mar 21, 2015)

Anyone know any good popular books I should read? When I say popular I mean stuff with the popularity as To Catch A Mockingbird or Catcher In The Rye. I need to brush up on more classics but some don't live up to the hype for me and I stop reading.


----------



## Jirou (Apr 10, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Anyone know any good popular books I should read? When I say popular I mean stuff with the popularity as To Catch A Mockingbird or Catcher In The Rye. I need to brush up on more classics but some don't live up to the hype for me and I stop reading.


Have you tried reading any of Murakami Haruki's books? They're all great classics which really does live up to the hype like Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki, 1Q84, & Kafka on the Shore. I highly recommend those books, especially if you want to read more classics.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 21, 2015)

I am planning to read the _Dune_ series soon, since I have never read it, incredibly, and know that it is a very famous series.

However, there are many books in that series, by both the original author and by other authors, as well, so I wish to know how many books a casual reader with no prior experience to the franchise should read, and in what order. I was planning to read the original novel and the five sequels written by Frank Herbert, in order of their date of publication, but would it be a good idea to read any other novels, as well?


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

With Dune, almost all OS sequels are better than the original. Especially Messiah and God Emperor.
Children of Dune, not so much 

While related to the original, most books are somewhat stand-alone experiences. So while chronological order is always the best way to go as there are necessary transitions, you can do it in number of orders as long as you read Dune first.

As for other authors, I'd stay away.

.


----------



## Hebe (Apr 26, 2015)

People should read Baricco. Everyone should read Baricco. Anything, starting with _Novecento_ and _Mr.Gwyn_.

Read Baricco, peeps.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 26, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was planning to read the original novel and the five sequels written by Frank Herbert, in order of their date of publication, but would it be a good idea to read any other novels, as well?



.

The 1980's movie _Dune_ directed by David Lynch is a classic even if it does take certain creative liberties with the technology and script.  Added replay value, the actor who plays Skye's father in Agents of Shield is cast as Paul Atreides.

Some don't like it much, but it could be up there with Blade Runner and other scifi classics of that era.


----------



## Hebe (Apr 26, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Anyone know any good popular books I should read? When I say popular I mean stuff with the popularity as To Catch A Mockingbird or Catcher In The Rye. I need to brush up on more classics but some don't live up to the hype for me and I stop reading.



Have you tried Remarque's _All Quiet on the Western Front_? Or maybe Joseph Heller's _Catch-22_ and _Closing Time_, or _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury, Bulgakov's _The Master and Margarita_ (dear, how I loved this one), _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ by Ken Kesey. 

Try around different writing styles, maybe that's why some didn't "live up to the hype".


----------



## leaf29319319 (Aug 2, 2015)

Italo Calvino: The Baron in the Trees

The premise of a child-baron just up and deciding to live in the trees, because he can't stand his family any longer seems a bit fanatstic in nature, but this story has a lot more to offer and ist most importantly tremendousy well written. Go read!


----------



## Melk (Nov 23, 2015)

The Kingkiller Chronicle trilogy


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 23, 2015)

_The Howling Miller_ by Arto Paasilina is really worth checking out. It has a strange fable-ish quality to it, written simply (albeit the English is a twice removed translation). It's kinda quirky and funny, whilst having a bit of a dark and oppressive tone too.

Also _Vurt _by Jeff Noon because holy fuck. 0_0


----------



## Dings1977 (Jul 4, 2016)

Great recommendations!


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 24, 2016)

*Book: *"  Iron Curtain "
*Authour's name:* Anne Applebaum
*Genre: *Suspense and Espionage
*Target audience: *15+
*Synopsis:* At the end of World War II, the Soviet Union to its surprise and delight found itself in control of a huge swath of territory in Eastern Europe. Stalin and his secret police set out to convert a dozen radically different countries to Communism, a completely new political and moral system. In Iron Curtain, Pulitzer Prize-winning journalist Anne Applebaum describes how the Communist regimes of Eastern Europe were created and what daily life was like once they were complete. She draws on newly opened East European archives, interviews, and personal accounts translated for the first time to portray in devastating detail the dilemmas faced by millions of individuals trying to adjust to a way of life that challenged their every belief and took away everything they had accumulated. Today the Soviet Bloc is a lost civilization, one whose cruelty, paranoia, bizarre morality, and strange aesthetics Applebaum captures in the electrifying pages of _Iron Curtain_.
*Why You Recommend It:* For those who like history and appreciate the theme this book describes and gives us to know immense historical facts of that period in a well described and profound way. I liked it a lot.
*Rating: *8.5/10
*Where to get:* I believe that you can find it in any bookstore near you and also in the sales sites.


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 6, 2017)

*Book Title:-* Dungeon Defense

*Author's Name:-* Yoo Heonhwa

*Previous Titles By Author:-* I don't know any

*Genre:-* fiction, Isekai, mature, adventure 

*Target audience *:Young Adult

*Official Synopses:-* 
Do you know how this world ends?

Become the hero and defeat the 72 Demon Lords. The game that was boasted as the absolute hardest strategy game, 『Dungeon Attack』.

I used to be the ‘hero’ that had accomplished everything in this game, but after answering a suspicious survey, I found myself in the game as the weakest Demon Lord, 「Dantalian」.

With only my eloquent tongue and my memories of conquest as a hero—.

In order to survive as Dantalian. I shall tear this world apart.


*Spoiler*: _Why I recommend it_ 




I have read a *LOT OF* novels — to the extent that I consider myself a Jaded connoisseur — and Dungeon Defense  is by far the best Light Novel I've ever read. I feel unabashed when I declare that Dungeon Defense is the Ne Plus Ultra of Light Novels — it is one of the few novels which met my refined palate after all.

Here's the official synopsis:


> Do you know how this world ends?
> 
> Become the hero and defeat the 72 Demon Lords. The game that was boasted as the absolute hardest strategy game, 『Dungeon Attack』.
> 
> ...





Here's why you should read this:
The MC is a Living God.

Nope, he's not OP — in fact, his combat prowess is non-existent — but Dantalian is the ultimate wet dream.

"A drop of genius, a pinch of insanity, a tea spoon of narcissism, and a dose of laziness" what is that you ask? Only the formula for the greatest badass that ever liveth.

MC is smart — I define smart as "impressive applications of common sense". He's smart in the way that he can hang out with guys like Toua Tokuichi, Akiyama Shinichi, Nokoya Yorihiko, Light Yagami, Lawliet, Lelouch VI Brittania — that kind of smart.

He's also a bit insane — or so the plebs say.



			
				Hannibal said:
			
		

> There's a fine line between genius and insanity — I have erased that line.


This quote has been aptly used to describe Dantalian.


He's a flawless actor and an expert manipulator. He excels at people skills and political machinations. He's a new spin on the whole "Lazy Genius" trope.

Dantalian is an archetype of the brains over brawn stereotype — he has zero combat ability and triumphs through his wit, guile and acting skills. He is praised as "Actor among actors" and "Demon Lord of many faces".



> A member in an order of 72, who rules over all demons.
> 
> The lord managing false alchemy and all rhetoric.
> 
> ...



I'll place quotes from Dantalian here to convince you of how awesome he is:

Spoilers ahead:

*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				Dantalian said:
			
		

> I am Dantalian — the King of you peasants.





			
				Dantalian said:
			
		

> Blood for Authority.
> Authority for Blood.





			
				Dantalian said:
			
		

> I’ll admit it now. I’m a son of a bitch. If I’m to be a bit more honest, then I should confess that I’m not just a simple son of a bitch, but a very intelligent son of a bitch. I was not only the smartest person among the people I knew, but I was also the most honest. To be exact, as I was smart enough to realize that I was a son of a bitch, I was also honest enough to admit only that fact. Individuals who possessed both wisdom and honesty, like myself, were rare
> to find.
> 
> If someone were to approach that me and inquire what I thought was the most well-done thing that I’ve ever done in my life, then the boundlessly honest me, the limitlessly wise me, would have no other choice but to respond like this.
> ...





			
				Dantalian said:
			
		

> I was quite the extreme bastard. The only thing that I required was either a place to sleep with a 3-meter radius or the entire world. In regards to which side piled up comparatively less stress, the former was a rank higher than the latter. It’s paradise, I say.
> 
> Paradise.





			
				Dantalian said:
			
		

> “Turn this place into Hell.”
> 
> “Aha? By ‘Hell’, does your lordship mean?”
> 
> ...






			
				Dantalian said:
			
		

> “Please tell me, lord. Enlighten this ignorant young lady. What this eerily pleasant feeling is called. What does this young lady call this joy that feels like it’s oozing from this young lady’s heart and enveloping her chest?”
> 
> “Some people call it possessive instinct. Other people refer to it as a will to control. And slightly more intelligent individuals refer to it as the process of satisfying one’s own superiority. However, if I were to say it in *my language*, then it would be much more intuitive and is even a single word at that.”
> 
> ...





			
				Dantalian said:
			
		

> “Do you not desire for more?”
> 
> Therefore.
> 
> ...





			
				Dungeon Defense said:
			
		

> She was unable to show emotions well on her face. But it did not matter. Her heated breaths were more proof than anything else of her sincerity.
> 
> One’s expression was minor, anyway. Was Lapis Lazuli not always expressionless, and yet was more taken in by the desire for power than anyone else? Authority had leaped over emotions long ago, and was much too *deep* to express with one’s face.





			
				Dantalian said:
			
		

> “……”
> 
> “Lapis’ only wish is to obtain absolute authority. But if I were to request for love, then she would occasionally have to submit. Like I had unintentionally done for Lapis…… when I met the old lady, the maid, and Giacomo Petrarch.”
> 
> ...







I'll add more pictures in the future.

*Spoiler*: _Images of Dungeon Defense_ 































*Why Dont' you Reccommend It:-* Mature content, MC is immoral, and slightly insane. 

*Rating:-* 10/10 it's my favourite novel ever — and I've read A Sing of Ice and Fire and all of Dan Brown's books bar Origin. 

*Where to get:-* Dungeon Defense


----------



## mali (May 11, 2017)

any reccs for books that have philosophical themes in the vein of the stranger by albert camus (existentialism and absurdism but im not excluding other schools of thought)?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 20, 2017)

Mali said:


> any reccs for books that have philosophical themes in the vein of the stranger by albert camus (existentialism and absurdism but im not excluding other schools of thought)?


the other books by camus
plays and collections by samuel beckett
_journey to the end of night_ by louis ferdinand-celine
books and plays by sartre like _nausea _and _no exit_
dostoevsky, _notes from the underground_ and to a lesser extent _crime and punishment_
that's like the existentialism 101 primer i guess? 

also _slaughterhouse-five_ which someone may call me a pleb for including but it's a great book


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2017)

Mali said:


> any reccs for books that have philosophical themes in the vein of the stranger by albert camus (existentialism and absurdism but im not excluding other schools of thought)?



The Tale for the Time Being, Ruth Ozeki


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 24, 2017)

I've always wanted to try the Dresden Files, but never quite got around to it. Anyone who's a fan know what book I should start with?


----------



## selfconcile (Sep 24, 2017)

*Book Title*: _The Secret Life of Pronouns: What Our Words Say About Us_
*Author's Name*: James W. Pennebaker 
*Previous Titles By Author*:- They mostly have to do with how writing can help deal with traumas and emotions.
*Genre*: non-fiction
Target audience: G?
*Brief Synopsis*: All about how the words you use reveal things about you... from what social group you belong to, to how engaged/distracted you are, to whether you're being honest. The words in question are short function words that aren't as noticeable in daily speech, like "the". (The patterns become apparently after, for example, counting the frequency of each word in a piece of speech/text and comparing it to a frequency count in a different speech/text.)
Why You Recommend It: It's really interesting, and will get you thinking about the words you use and what they say about you, and perhaps how you can use it to identify something you haven't noticed about yourself. (e.g. being more distant than expected with someone)
Why Don't you Recommend It: It's non-fiction, which means a lot of information is presented without a story to help it flow. It's very interesting, but after a few chapters some information seems to be redundant. I'm all for repeating useful information, but when it isn't embedded that well it makes things more confusing through blurring distinctions and information overload.
*Rating*: _8/10_


----------



## Reppuzan (Oct 8, 2017)

*Book Title*: The Phantom Tollbooth
*Author's Name*: Norton Juster
*Previous Titles By Author*: Mostly children's books
*Genre*: Fantasy, Adventure (think Alice in Wonderland)
*Target audience: E*
*Brief Synopsis*: A boy named Milo is utterly miserable. School is a bore, there's nothing to do at home, and nothing for him to find or look for. One day, a mysterious package shows up at his door, which he unpacks and assembles to form a fully functional tollbooth. With the rain doing away with any hope of going outside, Milo decides to drive into it in his functional toy car, only to discover the Kingdom of Wisdom, a world beyond anything he'd ever dreamed of.

*Why You Recommend It: *I have childish tastes, yes, but this was _the_ book I read as a kid growing up that probably inspired my love of reading in the first place. There's a ton of wonderful imagery and clever wordplay that always keeps me coming back for more as I notice a new thing every time I read. Yes, it's a kid's novel, but between its Word Markets, Subtraction Soups, Symphonies of Colors, and many other memorable locales, it's simply pure delight.

*Rating*: 9/10 - An amazing, whimsical, yet thoughtful novel that will appeal to both children and adults with active imaginations and an interest in learning.

*Where to get*: It's relatively cheap to find online ($5 or less) but it's also available at most public libraries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 17, 2017)

@Reppuzan, I read _The Phantom Tollbooth_ when I was younger, and it was a great story; perhaps I may read it again, some day.

I am very fond of medieval fantasy stories, so I am seeking more to read. For reference, some of the more prominent fantasy stories that I have read _The Lord of the Rings, The Chronicles of Narnia, the Chronicles of Prydain, The Wheel of Time, A Song of Ice and Fire, The Sword of Truth_ series by Terry Goodkind, virtually everything by Terry Brooks and R.A. Salvatore, and numerous other stories from the _Forgotten Realms_ setting owned by Wizards of the Coast, all of which I enjoyed very much (although I will admit that _WoT_ was unnecessarily long and could be boring at times), so I would be seeking something similar to those.

I seek a medieval fantasy story that will keep the reader engaged and enthralled, and, while I understand that many fantasy series can be repetitive and similar, there is no reason that they cannot have well-developed worlds and characters and a plot that holds the reader in suspense.

In particular, I have heard that the _Elric Saga_ by Michael Moorcock is an excellent example of medieval fiction, but I have never read it, so what does everyone say about that? What recommendations can you make for me regarding medieval fantasy?


----------



## TheWillOfEvil (Nov 17, 2017)

Oh Lord, this thread is perfect-

By the way, anyone got some incredible fantasy/sci-fi books reccomendations? I want something akin to _Warhammer 40.000_, _Game of Thrones _or even _Keys to the Kingdom?_


----------



## Aruka (Aug 4, 2018)

*Book Title*: Life Mask
*Published:* 2004
*Author's Name*: Emma Donoghue
*Previous Titles By Author*: Kissing the Witch ; Slammerkin
*Genre*: Historical Fiction
*Target Audience*: Adult

*Brief Synposis*:


> A story that revolves around well-known, affluent figures within 18th Century England that centers around stage actress Elizabeth Farren prior to her life as Countess of Derby. Here we witness how an outsider not born of the creme de la creme sees the decadent world of the rich, famous, and powerful and her struggle to fit in this world. A book riddled with passion, scandal, gossip that weaves together the intricate lives of the powerhouse inner circle within that era.
> 
> Notable characters include, or were mentioned: Edward Smith-Stanley, Earl of Derby. Anne Seymour Damer. Georgiana Cavendish, Duchess of Devonshire, and etc.



*Why You Recommend It:* It was a wonderful read. In terms of reading, I don't rely on reviews, nor read them. I liked, even loved this book, to the point I finished it in one sitting. It may not be for everyone, but to me, this title certainly deserves a place in my heart.

*Why Dont' you Reccommend It: *It's lengthy-ish, but if you enjoy Historical Fiction, then you might enjoy it.

*Rating*: 10/10.

*Where to get*:


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 13, 2018)

Knighthood: The Dangerous Adventures

Its an action novel. A lot like a comic or manga series really. Really awesome, I'd reccomend to anyone around here.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 5, 2019)

Anyone know of any good Biopunk?
Something like Atwood's Mad Addam trilogy or Neuromancer?


----------



## Jagger (Mar 14, 2019)

TheWillOfEvil said:


> Oh Lord, this thread is perfect-
> 
> By the way, anyone got some incredible fantasy/sci-fi books reccomendations? I want something akin to _Warhammer 40.000_, _Game of Thrones _or even _Keys to the Kingdom?_


Late as fuck. But Malazan/Culture series might be for you.


----------



## Blue Rosa (Jul 13, 2019)

Any day of my live if someone asked me about a book everyone should read in their life, I'd say "Shantaram"

It's a story about escaped Australian prisoner who ends up in Bombai and has many adventures there.

Sounds silly at first but the story is filled with live wisdom about how to be a good person, how to approach other people, how to find happines. The characters are all so compelling, you won't get bored meeting any of them. Some people appear only for few pages and yet you remember them with a warm feeling. And the language is amazing - you can read very serious life messages next to weird conversations and colourful insults.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 19, 2019)

leaf29319319 said:


> Italo Calvino: The Baron in the Trees
> 
> The premise of a child-baron just up and deciding to live in the trees, because he can't stand his family any longer seems a bit fanatstic in nature, but this story has a lot more to offer and ist most importantly tremendousy well written. Go read!





The Cloven Viscount and Invisible Cities are also good books by Italo Calvino, and some of his short story collections are very good.


----------



## RBL (Aug 10, 2019)

I highly recommend 'Thus Zaratusthra spoke...' by Nietzsche.


----------



## mycomics007 (Aug 21, 2019)

I recommended killing bites manga and This is my favorite.
See:


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 18, 2019)

Children of Ruin by Adrian Tchaikovsky

The astonishing sequel to Children of Time, the award-winning novel of humanity's battle for survival on a terraformed planet.

Long ago, Earth's terraforming program sent ships out to build new homes for humanity among the stars and made an unexpected discovery: a planet with life. But the scientists were unaware that the alien ecosystem was more developed than the primitive life forms originally discovered.

Now, thousands of years later, the Portiids and their humans have sent an exploration vessel following fragmentary radio signals. They discover a system in crisis, warring factions trying to recover from an apocalyptic catastrophe arising from what the early terraformers awoke all those years before.



Highly recommended BUT you simply must read Children of Time first if you want to fully understand the whole story and universe!


----------



## RadSpazMids (Mar 10, 2020)

The Lunar Chronicles by Marissa Meyer


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Mar 12, 2020)

*Book Title*: What is Earth?
*Published:* 2020
*Author's Name*: AbdulAziz AlNazari
*Previous Titles By Author*: 7000 Worlds
*Genre*: Non-Fiction
*Target Audience*: Adult interested in the shape of Earth

*Brief Synopsis from Amazon*:


> This book deals with one of the most important and most controversial topics; the question of the shape of the earth in several respects. In which the author divided his book chapters in which he dealt with various topics organized in a fine wire to give the reader a solid system and a universal view. He discusses the shape of the Heavens and the Earth in the Qur'an, discusses the evidences of the commentators of the Quran, discusses the logical and scientific evidences that confirms the form of the earth as is currently recognized, and brought a new perspective that has not been previously mentioned and that in several topics scattered in the pages of this book. The book also puts in the hands of the reader an integrated system of the Heavens and the Earth


*
Why You Recommend It:* Is the Earth round or flat? The shape of the earth debate is ever growing and the debate did grow in the past few years, this book discuss the evidences of the shape of the earth from various aspects focused on the Abrahamic cosmology concept.

*Why Dont' you Reccommend It: *It's comprehensive and the author assumes the reader have a background about the debate

*Rating*: 10/10.

*Where to get*:


----------



## b4316 (May 12, 2020)

Anyone know any good horror novels?


----------



## Jimin (May 14, 2020)

Any bad book can be a horror novel.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 7, 2020)

If I have not already asked: is this thread for _giving_ recommendations, or _asking for_ recommendations?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If I have not already asked: is this thread for _giving_ recommendations, or _asking for_ recommendations?


I guess it can be both.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 7, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I guess it can be both.



In that case, I wish to ask for recommendations.

I am very fond of medieval fantasy, so I always am seeking a new series to read.

Some of the series that I have read include _Lord of the Rings, Chronicles or Narnia, Chronicles of Prydain, Shannara, Sword of Truth, Wheel of Time, A Song of Ice and Fire, The Inheritance Cycle,_ various _Forgotten Realms_ novels, and various _Magic: the Gathering_ novels.

I seek a fantasy series that has a well-developed world, interesting characters, and a story that engrosses the reader and is not merely a copy of earlier stories, and I would prefer a series with no more than four or five books, since I cannot spend great amounts of time reading a long-running series.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 6, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, I wish to ask for recommendations.
> 
> I am very fond of medieval fantasy, so I always am seeking a new series to read.
> 
> ...



_The Red Knight_ (the traitor son cycle) by Miles Cameron 
I actually don't know how many books are in series since I'm only up to nr 3 myself, but the series has been a solid read. Basically band of mercenaries in a place that seem like a fantasy version of medival England. Iirc the series got a lot praise for realistic portrayal of knights.

_Blood Song_ (a ravens shadow) by Anthony Ryan.
Pretty fun series and only 3 books long. 

The Blade Itself (the first law) by Joe Abercrombie.
Reads a bit like some forgotten realms book, except for an older audience. 

Stormlight Archives are also good. Went through the first book in like a weekend.


----------



## Aldarion (Jul 27, 2020)

*Book Title*: Jurassic Park
*Author's Name*: Michael Chrichton
*Previous Titles By Author*: _The Andromeda Strain_, _Congo_, few others
*Genre*: fiction
Target audieence : ???
*Breif Synpos*: people clone dinosaurs, dinosaurs eat people
Why You Reccomend It: very good characters, combines paleontology, philosophy, science fiction and action into one whole without losing anything
Why Dont' you Reccommend It: can't think of anything
*Rating*: 9 or 10
*Where to get*: borrow in library


----------



## MSAL (Jul 30, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, I wish to ask for recommendations.
> 
> I am very fond of medieval fantasy, so I always am seeking a new series to read.
> 
> ...



Shame you don't can't try more than five books. Malazan series is pretty good. That's ten books.

Try these:
 - The Riftwar Saga - Raymond E Feist (3 books)
 - The First Law Trilogy - Joe Abercrombie
 -  Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
 - Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell - Susanna Clarke
 - Farseer Trilogy - Robin Hobb
 - Memory, sorrow and Thorn (3 books) - Tad Williams


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 31, 2020)

MSAL said:


> Shame you don't can't try more than five books. Malazan series is pretty good. That's ten books.



I _could_ read a series with more than five books, but it must be really good for me to do so.


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I _could_ read a series with more than five books, but it must be really good for me to do so.



Two fantasy series that I love that are underappreciated: 
Malazan: Book of the Fallen by Stephen Erikson
The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant by Stephen R. Donaldson

Malazan is my favorite fantasy series of all time.  It's like everything George R.R. Martin tried to do with Song of Ice and Fire, Erikson seems to have done better with Malazan.  It has a better world.  It has a better mythos.  It has more likable characters.  Actual important characters die.  That series hits its stride and just keeps getting better.

Thomas Covenant is a bit cerebral, but it is largely credited as being the series that made fantasy books for adults.  It gets a bad rap because the hero rapes an innocent teenage girl in the first few chapters of the first book, but in his defense he thought he was dreaming, his leprosy that he was suffering from was miraculously healed and his libido returned without warning, and he does suffer the consequences of this action for the rest of the fucking series.  Did I mention that he thinks he's dreaming?  Yeah, that's because he's from our world and the last thing he remembers is being hit by a car.  Covenant spends most of the first trilogy trying to convince everyone that they're all in his head, that he isn't some powerful magic user, and that he is under no obligation to help anyone.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I _could_ read a series with more than five books, but it must be really good for me to do so.



Malazan is _really_ long tho and the books are between 600-1000 pages each (most closer to 1000 than 600 iirc). I also seem to remember that the series has a bunch of spin offs with books of roughly the same lenght.

While I enjoy the series, its _a lot_ of characters to keep track off.


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2020)

DDJ can handle it.  He's a big boy.  With Malazan, each book is almost a standalone anyways.  It's not like the novels end on cliffhangers, and the overarching plot of the series is mostly loosely held together.  Each book introduces it's own plot elements and wraps them up nicely by the end of the book, save, like, book 9.  I think the individual characters are well-developed enough that keeping up with them isn't really that much of an issue at all unlike, say, Wheel of Time where there isn't any fucking way you can remember the various Aes Sedai introduced.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2020)

The problem for me at least were the sheer number of characters and that you a bunch of them with each book. Hell in Midnight tides you even got a new continent with an entire cast of characters from a race that had only been refered to once in the 3 previous books (that said I really enjoyed Midnight Tides). 

WoT was a lot easier to organize for me personally than Malazan as the introduction of characters into the series were more gradual. Heh I remember keeping track of the Aes Sedai was pretty easy back when I did my last read through before AMOL, the Brigdeburners on the other hand...That took a book or two for me at least.


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2020)

But, see, Erikson gives us his dramatis personae at the beginning (or end) of each book, and they're nicely laid out in categories to make it easy to follow who is who.  I had trouble keeping track of the minor Bonehunters at first, but that was mainly because I thought they were mostly a bunch of one-off characters destined to die horribly in the book they were introduced in.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 13, 2020)

Yeh I used that religously during the 4 first books. 

Hahaha totally opposite of me. I went into book 2 fully expecting that Paran was supposed to be one of the main characters


----------



## martryn (Aug 13, 2020)

Naisutime said:


> Hahaha totally opposite of me. I went into book 2 fully expecting that Paran was supposed to be one of the main characters



In a lot of ways he is the main character of the overarching narrative.  Kinda.  Just not in book two.


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 9, 2022)

Book Title: Girl With A Pearl Earring
Author's Name:  Tracy Chevalier 
Previous Titles By Author: A Single Thread, The Last Runaway, The Lady and the Unicorn, New Boy, The Virgin Blue, Falling Angels, etc..
Genre: Historical Fiction
Target audience PG 13
Brief Synopsis: It's set in the 17th century at Delft, Holland. It was inspired by a painter Johannes Vermeer's Girl With A Pearl Earring. It's a fictional encounter between the artist and the model. 
Why You Recommend It: It's not that interesting overall, however the book just draws you in. You just feel like apart of that world, or at least I do. It's simple yet wonderful. I've read it at least three times in the couple years or so I've had it.
Why Don't' you Recommend It: It doesn't have an overall plot, from what I remember, or not your stereotypical plots of sorts. 
Rating: 8.5/10
Where to get: I don't know how to do links here(tried and failed) but you can buy/listen/borrow the book at Audible, Scribd, Google Play Books, Barnes & Noble, Kobo, Kindle Store, Timberland Regional Library, Pierce County Library System, King County Library System, Amazon and more.

edited, reason- forgot previous titles by author

Reactions: Like 1


----------

